# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  مسابقة " شخصيات تاريخية غيرت الدنيا "

## ابن طيبة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كل سنة و انتوا طيبين 

و رمضان " مبارك " عليكم و بعودة الايام

مسابقتنا النهاردة 
مسابقة شخصيات تاريخية غيرت الدنيا



هنحط لكم كام سطر عن الشخصية دي عشان تقدروا تتعرفوا عليها 
المطلوب اسم الشخصية ديه 

ميعاد المسابقة
السؤال هيكون الساعة حداشر بالدقيقة

نقاط المسابقة
و كل اللي هيجاوب كسبان معانا 
اول اجابة ليه 5 نقط
تاني اجابة ليه 4نقط
تالت اجابة ليه 3 نقط
رابع اجابة ليه نقطتين
اي اجابة بعد كده ليه نقطة واحدة معاكم الاجابات لغاية الساعة 11.5 بعد كده لن تحسب اي اجابة و لو كانت صحيحة

كل سنة و انتوا طيبين 

موعدنا الساعة حداشر كل يوم 


اه نسيت اقولكم ع
الجوايز
الفائز الاول 100 جنيه
الفائز الثاني 75 جنيه
الفائز التالت 50 جنيه
كل واحد من الفايزين التلاتة هيحط لي المبالغ دي في حسابي بالبنك الاهلي رقم 0 000 00 000 

بالتوفيق  
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> كل سنة و انتوا طيبين 
> 
> و رمضان " مبارك " عليكم و بعودة الايام
> 
> مسابقتنا النهاردة 
> ...


ههههههههههه
كل سنة وانت طيب يا أستاذ معتز 
رقم الحساب سهل الحفظ أوى 
لا تقلق ..
أهى دى المسابقات الرمضانية وإلا فلا
وواضع ان المسابقة سهلة 
وروحها حلوة 
وكمان شروطها مريحة جدا
انا قاعدة هنا على البوابة من الساعة 10 ونص

تحياتى

 :f2:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

يبقي ولا في جوايز ولا بتاع 

















مش لاعب

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ههههههههههه
> كل سنة وانت طيب يا أستاذ معتز 
> رقم الحساب سهل الحفظ أوى 
> لا تقلق ..
> أهى دى المسابقات الرمضانية وإلا فلا
> وواضع ان المسابقة سهلة 
> وروحها حلوة 
> وكمان شروطها مريحة جدا
> انا قاعدة هنا على البوابة من الساعة 10 ونص
> ...


 ههههههه
منورة يا ندي كل سنة و انت طيبة
و بعودة الايام عليك انت و الاسرة الكريمة
مستنينك يا استاذة و شكرك مستعجلة علي دفع الفلوس 
عادي ممكن تحولي من دلوقت 100 جنية لو انت واسيق من الفوز 
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يبقي ولا في جوايز ولا بتاع 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


محمد توصل الفلوس بس في الحساب و ما تقلقش

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كل سنة وانت طيب يا استاذ معتز 
انا بحب اوى مسابقاتك الجميلة انت وقلب مصر
تمنياتى بمسابقة جميلة ورائعة زى كل سنة  :: 
وياااااااااارب اعرف اشارك معاكم عشان انا فى رمضان دا ببقى فى مهب الريح  :: 
المهم المسابقة هاتبقى كل يوم ولا يوم ويوم 
؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## ابن طيبة

> كل سنة وانت طيب يا استاذ معتز 
> انا بحب اوى مسابقاتك الجميلة انت وقلب مصر
> تمنياتى بمسابقة جميلة ورائعة زى كل سنة 
> وياااااااااارب اعرف اشارك معاكم عشان انا فى رمضان دا ببقى فى مهب الريح 
> المهم المسابقة هاتبقى كل يوم ولا يوم ويوم 
> ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!


*منورة المسابقة يا جيهان 
المسابقة هتكون كل يوم الساعة حداشر هنحط السؤال عشان الكل يكون خلص صلاة التراويح
اول اسرع اجابات هتاخد نقاط زي ما شرحنا في بداية المسابقة و اي اجابة لحد الساعة حداشر و خمس دقايق هيتم احتسابها بعد كده لن يلتفت اليها حتي و لو كانت صحيحة
منتظرينك معانا باذن الله
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ايوة بقى يا استاذ معتز  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> كل سنة وانت طيب يا استاذ معتز 
> انا بحب اوى مسابقاتك الجميلة انت وقلب مصر
> تمنياتى بمسابقة جميلة ورائعة زى كل سنة 
> وياااااااااارب اعرف اشارك معاكم عشان انا فى رمضان دا ببقى فى مهب الريح 
> المهم المسابقة هاتبقى كل يوم ولا يوم ويوم 
> ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!


هههههههههه
حلوة فى مهب الريح دى يا جيهان
يابنتى احنا فى مهب الريح طول الوقت ..
المهم لازم تتابعى وتيجى وتقتحمى المتنافسين من أمثال اليكشاوية وغيرهم

----------


## اليمامة

> ايوة بقى يا استاذ معتز


انتى ظهرتى 
انا كنت قلت اعتزلت المهنة 
واليكشاووية راحت عليهم 
كل واحد يشهر نبوته يا  جماعة

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ايوة بقى يا استاذ معتز


 منورة يا كبيرة 
اي خدمة يا استاذة

----------


## اليمامة

باق من الزمن 4 دقايق 

فيه حد مستخبى هنا واللا هنا ؟

----------


## ابن طيبة

باقي اربع دقايق و يا ريت اللي مستخبي في الدرة يطلع

----------


## ابن طيبة

*هو شخصية عالمية جبل شامخ و عملاق عربي مسلم و صرح علمي و ثقافي و وطني جسور ... ثم هو فيلسوف في علمه و عبقري لا يضاهيه في عبقريته احد * 
*مفكر سبق عصره ملك اسرار الامم بين دفتي كتبه ... ثم انه ازاح التراب عن جوهر مصر فاصبحت تتلالا بكتاباته و كانها جوهرة مبهرة الاضواء ... هذا العاشق لمصر كاعظم ما يكون العشق اندمجت عبقريته الفذة مع عشقه العظيم لمصر الخالدة فصاغ رباعيته العظيمة ... تلك الدراسة في عبقرية المكان و التكوين و حتي الزمان و التي استطاع فيها بمهارة فائقة من ان يحول علم من العلوم الجامدة الي سيمفونية موسيقية رائعة* 
*كانت لديه قدرة استشراف المستقبل تتسم بالغربة حتي ان المطالع لكتبه الان التي كتبت من عشرات السنين يحسبه من ابناء هذا الجيل*
*كانت شخصيتنا قد رحلت عن عالمنا فجأة في ظروف غامضة قالوا حينها ان اسرائيل كانت تقف ورائها لانه فضح اكذوبة ان اليهود الحاليين هم احفاد بني اسرائيل الذين خرجوا من فلسطين خلال حقب ما قبل الميلاد* 
*تنبيء نبوءة قد نراها تتحقق في حياتنا الا و هي انهيار الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ... ثم نراه و يا سبحان الله يتنبيأ بعودة الاسلام ليقود من جديد* 
*من المؤسف كالعادة ان شخصيتنا اليوم عاني من تجاهل و نسيان لاكثر من ثلاثين عاما قضاها منزويا في شقته الضيقة ... ينقب و يحلل و يعيد تركيب الوقائع و البديهيات ... و عندما مات بشكل ماساوي خرج من يتحدث عن قدرة خارقة له علي التفرغ للبحث و التاليف بعيدا عن مغريات الحياة كما لو كان الانزواء قرارا اختياريا و ليس عزلة فرضت عليه لمواقفه الوطنية الصلبة و عدم قدرة المؤسسات الفكرية و المثقفين العرب علي التعاطي مع افكاره التي كانت سابقة لزمانها بعشرات السنوات*
*كتب في احد كتبه قبل انتصار اكتوبر المجيد بعدة سنوات و بعد الهزيمة مباشرة في 1967 " انه لقاء بين اقدم محارب في التاريخ , واكثر جماعة منزوعة السلاح في التاريخ , لقاء بين ابن الريف ابن النيل وابن الشمس الاكسيرية , وابن حواري المدن , لقاء بين قوة مصر - التمساح- البرمائية , وقوة الطيران - الغراب - الاسرائيلية " و تحققت نبؤته !*
*دعونا نقرا له بعض استشرافاته المستقبلية من مجموعة كتب ثم اترككم للاجابة* 

** مصر اليوم إما القوة أو الانقراض إما القوة وإما الموت! إن لن تحقق مصر محاولة قوة عظمي تسود بها المنطقة فسوف يتداعى عليها الجميع يوما ما "كالقصعة" أعداء وأشقاء وأصدقاء أقربين وبعدين.*
** لأول مرة يظهر لمصر منافسون ومطالبون ومدعون هيدرولوجيا. كانت مصر سيدة النيل بل مالكة النيل الوحيدة – الآن فقط انتهى هذا إلى الأبد وأصبحت شريكة محسودة ومحاسبة ورصيدها المائي محدود وثابت وغير قابل للزيادة إن لم يكن للنقص والمستقبل أسود. ولت أيام الغرق وبدأت أيام الشرق وعرفت الجفاف لا كخطر طارئ ولكن دائم "الجفاف المستديم" بعد "الري المستديم".*
** كل طوبة توضع في القاهرة هي جريمة في حق مصر كلها وأولها القاهرة نفسها.. كل كوبري يبني داخل القاهرة هو كوبري مسروق من مدينة أو قناة أو منطقة أخرى في مصر* 
** الصعيد قاع مصر اليوم اقتصاديا واجتماعيا وحضاريا وطائفيا ..إلخ, قد يبدأ انفجار مصر من الصعيد* 
*لا علم بلا جامعة ! محال تماما أن يعمل عالم ممتاز بالعلم خارج جامعة ( أو مؤسسة شبة جامعية كأكاديمية أو مركز بحوث إلخ) ..المهم لابد للعلم من جامعة ما.*
*ولكن للأسف  بمجرد أن يدخل العلم الجامعة يتحول إلى وظيفة والعالم إلى موظف. أستاذ الجامعة ليس إلا موظف علم !* 
** لقد خرج العرب من الصحراء ودخلوا التاريخ بفضل الإسلام وما كان لهم هذا ولا ذاك بدون الإسلام . لم يكن الإسلام بالنسبة للعرب مجرد رسالة من السماء فقط ولكن أيضا نجدة من السماء.*
** إن قبول العرب نهائيا بضياع فلسطين نهائيا سيكون اعترافا من العرب بإنهاء العروبة والقومية العربية نهائيا إلى الأبد. بمعني أن أمة قررت حل نفسها واعتبار ذاتها ليست أمة.*
*واذا كان الغرب يتحدث عن الخطر الأحمر أي الشيوعية, فانه ابتكر الآن تعبير الخطر الأخضر في إشارة إلى الإسلام, لكن نؤكد أن الإسلام خارج المعركة وهو فقط كبش فداء مؤقت أما العدو الحقيقي فسيظهر من بين من بين صفوف المعسكر المنتصر, وسيكون الصراع الرهيب بين أوروبا الغربية وأمريكا أو اليابان أو ... ولعلهم هناك يخدعون أنفسهم لتجنب حتمية هذا الصراع بالحديث الشفهي عن الإسلام كعدو. * 
*من هو العالم الجليل العبقري صاحب شخصيتنا اليوم*

*انتظركم*

----------


## اليمامة

> باقي اربع دقايق و يا ريت اللي مستخبي في الدرة يطلع


المشكلة انهم بيظهروا فجأة يا أستاذ معتز وبيخضونى اوى بصراحة 
ههههههههه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

جمال حمدان

----------


## مصراويةجدا

جمال حمدان

----------


## اليمامة

جمال حمدان

----------


## ابن طيبة

> المشكلة انهم بيظهروا فجأة يا أستاذ معتز وبيخضونى اوى بصراحة 
> ههههههههه


 دلوقتي تلاقي هجوم يا ندي 
خدي ساتر

----------


## اليمامة

> دلوقتي تلاقي هجوم يا ندي 
> خدي ساتر


هههههههههه

هجوم محدود المدى لغاية دلوقتى يا أستاذ معتز
بس القراءة اخدت منى وقت فعلا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

----------


## ابن طيبة

انتهي التوقيت 
الاجابة فعلا جمال حمدان رحمة الله عليه العالم الجغرافي الذي سبق عصره و الذي حول علم الجغرافيا الجامد الي علي تقراه و كانك تستمتع بسماع  الموسيقي

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


جيهان 

























انا مش بحبيكي  ::(:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> هييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


 ههههههههههه
مبروك يا جيهان

----------


## اليمامة

> هييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


ههههههههه
تحفة الايموشن دا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

جيهان ..يارب الكمبيوتر بتاعك يبوظ

----------


## ابن طيبة

*جيهان 5 نقاط*
*مصراوية جدا 4 نقاط*
*اليمامة 3 نقاط*

*الف مبروك*
*و ميعادنا بكرة اذا اراد الرحمن*
*مع شخصية جديدة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> جيهان ..يارب الكمبيوتر بتاعك يبوظ


هههههههههههههه
ليه كده يا سارة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيهان 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ليه بس يا حبيبى ؟؟؟!!!!
بس انا والله بحبيكى اوى اوى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ههههههههههه
> مبروك يا جيهان


الله يبارك فيك يا استاذ معتز  
مرة من نفسى بس ليه رجاء يعنى ...









































ياريت تقلل الكلام عن الشخصية شوية لحسن انا كنت باكل السطور اكل عشان الوقتتتتتتتتت

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ههههههههه
> تحفة الايموشن دا


سوكرااااااااا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيهان ..يارب الكمبيوتر بتاعك يبوظ


طب والله والله انتى فيكى شئ لله   
اول اول ما اعتمدت المشاركة 






































جالنا ضيوف هههههههههههههه بس الحمد لله مشيوا على طول

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الله يبارك فيك يا استاذ معتز  
> مرة من نفسى بس ليه رجاء يعنى ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ههههههههههه
ماشي يا جيهان 
حلوة الانيمشن دي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ههههههههههه
> ماشي يا جيهان 
> حلوة الانيمشن دي


وكمان غير التوقيع بتاعك واكتب اسم المسابقة الجديدة فيييييييييه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هههههههههههههه
> ليه كده يا سارة


استاذ معتز ..مش شايف جيهان فرحانة إزاي؟
يعني هيا كانت متعمدة تفوز فعلا ؟؟انا قولت غصب عنها ..مش واخدة بالها إني هنا يمكن صباعها إعتمد المشاركة غلط 
بس واضح إنها كانت عاوزة تفوز وفعلا 
بجد لا تعليق

----------


## ابن طيبة

> وكمان غير التوقيع بتاعك واكتب اسم المسابقة الجديدة فيييييييييه


تم يا استاذة
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> استاذ معتز ..مش شايف جيهان فرحانة إزاي؟
> يعني هيا كانت متعمدة تفوز فعلا ؟؟انا قولت غصب عنها ..مش واخدة بالها إني هنا يمكن صباعها إعتمد المشاركة غلط 
> بس واضح إنها كانت عاوزة تفوز وفعلا 
> بجد لا تعليق


شايف يا كبيرة شايف
الله يرحمك يا جيهان كنت طيبة و الله

----------


## اليمامة

> شايف يا كبيرة شايف
> الله يرحمك يا جيهان كنت طيبة و الله


ههههههههه

يا خبر ..فظيعة فعلا يا أستاذ معتز
وآل فى النهاية بتقول ايه " لا تعليق بجد " 
بجد كمان !!!! 
ههههههههه

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ههههههههه
> 
> يا خبر ..فظيعة فعلا يا أستاذ معتز
> وآل فى النهاية بتقول ايه " لا تعليق بجد " 
> بجد كمان !!!! 
> ههههههههه


دي الكبيرة يا ندي و اللي يقف قدامها بتاكله
خلي بالك من نفسك انت كمان 
ما تنسيش السنة اللي فاتت
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الثانية 

في يوم الجمعة 13 يونيه عام 1980 وفى حجرة رقم 941 بفندق الميريديان بباريس عُثر على شخصيتنا جثة هامدة مهشمة الرأس ودماؤه تغطي سجادة الحجرة.. وقد أغلق التحقيق الذي قامت به الشرطة الفرنسية على أن الفاعل مجهول!! هذا ما أدت إليه التحقيقات الرسمية التي لم تستطع أن تعلن الحقيقة التي يعرفها كل العالم العربي وهي أن الموساد وراء اغتيال عالمنا الجليل ..*
*هو خريج هندسة قسم كهرباء من جامعة الاسكندرية بُعٍثَ الي الاتحاد السوفيتي للتدريب علي احد العلوم الحيوية ثم اسندت اليه مهمة في غاية الاهمية في مجال غاية في الخطورة في مصر * 

*حاولوا تشويه سمعته حتي بعد مقتله و قالوا ان سبب ذلك احدي فتيات الليل في باريس و لكن تقول زوجته : "...كان رجلا محترما بكل معنى الكلمة، وأخلاقه لا يختلف عليها اثنان، و كان قبل أن يكون زوجي فهو ابن عمتي، تربينا سويًّا منذ الصغر؛ ولذلك أنا أعلم جيدًا أخلاقه، ولم يكن له في هذه "السكك" حتى إنه لم يكن يسهر خارج المنزل، إنما كان من عمله لمنزله والعكس…".*

*من هو صاحب شخصيتنا اليوم*

*انتظركم*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يحى المشد

----------


## حكيم عيووون

يحي المشد

----------


## اليمامة

يحيى المشد

----------


## اليمامة

استاذ معتز ..الكلام كان كتير اوى ..ومن السرعة كان بيتفركش فى عقلى ..ههههههههه
على ما بلمه بآخد وقت

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> يحى المشد



معلش ياجيهان
المرة دى عشان خاطرك بس
هههههههههههههه
هوا انتى كمان بقيتى فى الدرة؟
هههههههههه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> استاذ معتز ..الكلام كان كتير اوى ..ومن السرعة كان بيتفركش فى عقلى ..ههههههههه
> على ما بلمه بآخد وقت



بتلمى ايه بس ياندى؟
هوا الغسيل؟
هههههههههههه
ما انتى اللى اخرتينا بالمسابقة بتاعتك

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اجابة الحلقة الثانية هي
عالمنا الجليل يحيي المشد رحمة الله عليه 


*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> 
> هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه



إيه الانانية دى؟
هههههههههههههه
طب قولى اهلا وسهلا
كل سنة وانتوا مهلا

----------


## اليمامة

> بتلمى ايه بس ياندى؟
> هوا الغسيل؟
> هههههههههههه
> ما انتى اللى اخرتينا بالمسابقة بتاعتك


آه والله يا حكيم 
انا كنت هناك من شوية صغيرين جدا وحاطة الوقت فى جيبى ..آل بمسكه هههههه
بس بجد اول ما بقرأ الكلام بيتفركش ..مابيبقاش مرتب كدا على السطور ..عنيا والسرعة بيبعزقوه 
المسابقة دى خطر على قلبى يا أستاذ معتز ..بس انا شهيدتها 
ههههههههههه

----------


## ابن طيبة

حمدلله ع السلامة يا حكيم 
كل سنة و انت بخير و سعادة و واحشني و الله
رمضان كريم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> معلش ياجيهان
> المرة دى عشان خاطرك بس
> هههههههههههههه
> هوا انتى كمان بقيتى فى الدرة؟
> هههههههههه


هههههههههه يا سلااااااااام
 هوا انا برضو اللى الدرة؟؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *اجابة الحلقة الثانية هي
> عالمنا الجليل يحيي المشد رحمة الله عليه 
> 
> 
> *



حتى انت كمان يا ابن طيبة
دا خل تقول الاجابة ومخليها ميرى ؟
ههههههههههههه
واضح ان الوضع العسكرى بقى ليه تاثير
أزيك وكل سنة وانت طيب
ودايما بخير

----------


## اليمامة

> هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> 
> هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


يا سلام يا سلام 
دا انتى بقى مرابضة من العصر هنا
وجايبلنا كمان البت اللى بتغيظنا دى 
ماشى يا جيهان
ان غدا لناظره قريب

----------


## ابن طيبة

هههههههههه يا ندي يعني اخليه ربع سطر
الف سلامة عليك 
المشكلة مش في الكام سطر المشكلة في الناس اللي نايمة مش لابدة في الدرة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
فين المشاركة اللى انا لسة مقتبساها دى ؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> آه والله يا حكيم 
> انا كنت هناك من شوية صغيرين جدا وحاطة الوقت فى جيبى ..آل بمسكه هههههه
> بس بجد اول ما بقرأ الكلام بيتفركش ..مابيبقاش مرتب كدا على السطور ..عنيا والسرعة بيبعزقوه 
> المسابقة دى خطر على قلبى يا أستاذ معتز ..بس انا شهيدتها 
> ههههههههههه



ندى
هوا انتى بتقرى بعنيكى؟
هههههههههههههه

----------


## اليمامة

> حتى انت كمان يا ابن طيبة
> دا خل تقول الاجابة ومخليها ميرى ؟
> ههههههههههههه
> واضح ان الوضع العسكرى بقى ليه تاثير
> أزيك وكل سنة وانت طيب
> ودايما بخير


 :: 
حلوة ..
احنا فى حالة انقلاب يا جماعة
مش وجود رجب كان خفف عننا برضو شوية ؟

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> هههههههههه يا سلااااااااام
>  هوا انا برضو اللى الدرة؟؟؟؟!!!!!



دا انتى بتاعة الدرة نفسها
هههههههههههههه

----------


## اليمامة

> هههههههههه يا ندي يعني اخليه ربع سطر
> الف سلامة عليك 
> المشكلة مش في الكام سطر المشكلة في الناس اللي نايمة مش لابدة في الدرة


مش عارفة يا أستاذ معتز والله
لو ينفع كلمتين وبس على رأى فؤاد المهندس
بس الله ينور عليك 
والله يسلمك يارب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> يا سلام يا سلام 
> دا انتى بقى مرابضة من العصر هنا
> وجايبلنا كمان البت اللى بتغيظنا دى 
> ماشى يا جيهان
> ان غدا لناظره قريب


ايه يا ندى مرة من نفسى ...دا انتم معقدنى كل سنة مش بلحقكم ابداااااااا
السنة دى بقى واخداها مسألة حياة او موت

----------


## ابن طيبة

*جيهان 10 نقاط*
*اليمامة 6 نقاط
حكيم عيون 5 نقاط*
 *مصراوية جدا 4 نقاط*

*تقريبا الكبيرة اخدوها من التحرير*

 *الف مبروك*
 *و ميعادنا بكرة اذا اراد الرحمن*
 *مع شخصية جديدة*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

فين باقى العصابة ياوله يارجب؟

----------


## ابن طيبة

> فين باقى العصابة ياوله يارجب؟


 في التحرير يا ريس

----------


## اليمامة

> ندى
> هوا انتى بتقرى بعنيكى؟
> هههههههههههههه


هههههه
بحاول افتكر ايه اللى بيحصل بالضبط ساعتها
الكلام بيوصل لعقلى مفركش 
لأن عنيا بتجرى بتجرى على السطور بتدوس على الكلام وبتوقعه من على السطور 
أعمل ايه بس ياربى ؟
عندك حل يا حكيم ؟

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ايه يا ندى مرة من نفسى ...دا انتم معقدنى كل سنة مش بلحقكم ابداااااااا
> السنة دى بقى واخداها مسألة حياة او موت



دا تهديد يعنى
عشان نعطف عليكى؟
ونسيبك تكسبى
اعترفى

----------


## اليمامة

> ايه يا ندى مرة من نفسى ...دا انتم معقدنى كل سنة مش بلحقكم ابداااااااا
> السنة دى بقى واخداها مسألة حياة او موت


ايوة بس مش كدا 
بالراحة علينا يا جيهان 
بلاش الوطيس الحامى دا واحنا لسه بنسخن 
والمخ بيجيب المعلومة من ورا خالص
من عند المخيخ التلفيفى الملفوف
فى ورقة ومحطوط جوه ازازة مرمية
فى غياهب الدماغ

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> في التحرير يا ريس



عاوز أمارة

إمبارح وزعت مهلبية وماكانش هناك اى حد من العصابة

----------


## اليمامة

كبيرة اليكشاووية يظهر بتجهز نفسها لبكرة يا جماعة 
لليوم المشهود

----------


## حكيم عيووون

فين ايمان اخت ظابط شرطة
ولمسة
وهمسة
وحرف
وكلمة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

وله يارجب
أيوه ياأستاذ
فين الكبيرة ياوله
إمبارح ياأستاذ
كانوا شايلينها خمسة بلطجية
وهيا بتهتف وبتقول
يعنى إيه بلطجى؟
يعنى إيه بلطجى؟

----------


## اليمامة

> فين ايمان اخت ظابط شرطة
> ولمسة
> وهمسة
> وحرف
> وكلمة


دول بقى تقولنا سكتهم كبيرتهم 
بس لما يبان لها هى الأول أثر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> دا تهديد يعنى
> عشان نعطف عليكى؟
> ونسيبك تكسبى
> اعترفى


هوا مييييييييييين دا اللى يعطف؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
ربنا بس يكفينى شر الياكشاوية وكبيرتهم وانا لهااااااااااااا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ايوة بس مش كدا 
> بالراحة علينا يا جيهان 
> بلاش الوطيس الحامى دا واحنا لسه بنسخن 
> والمخ بيجيب المعلومة من ورا خالص
> من عند المخيخ التلفيفى الملفوف
> فى ورقة ومحطوط جوه ازازة مرمية
> فى غياهب الدماغ


هههههههههههههه يااااااااااا خبررررررررررر 

 
دا انتى عاوزة خريطة عشان توصليلها يا ندى

----------


## اليمامة

> هههههههههههههه يااااااااااا خبررررررررررر 
> 
>  
> دا انتى عاوزة خريطة عشان توصلالها يا ندى


هههههههههه
آه والله يا جيهان
مش عارفة مالى 
حاسة انى بطيئة جدا 
يمكن بقى من حمولة المية  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> هههههههههه
> آه والله يا جيهان
> مش عارفة مالى 
> حاسة انى بطيئة جدا 
> يمكن بقى من حمولة المية



حمولة المية ؟!!!!!
مش فاهم حاجة ياندى
هوا انتى شغالة سقا دلوقتى 
ومحدش بيشرب ولا إيه ؟
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## اليمامة

> حمولة المية ؟!!!!!
> مش فاهم حاجة ياندى
> هوا انتى شغالة سقا دلوقتى 
> ومحدش بيشرب ولا إيه ؟
> ههههههههههههههه



أيوة أيوة 
انا سقا
والمية كلها بتتشرب
بس أنا اللى بشربها كلها
ههههههههه

----------


## ابن طيبة

> حمولة المية ؟!!!!!
> مش فاهم حاجة ياندى
> هوا انتى شغالة سقا دلوقتى 
> ومحدش بيشرب ولا إيه ؟
> ههههههههههههههه


 ههههههههههه
السقا ندي

----------


## hanoaa

زعلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه أوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
ماكنش العشم
على العموم شكرا

----------


## ابن طيبة

> وله يارجب
> أيوه ياأستاذ
> فين الكبيرة ياوله
> إمبارح ياأستاذ
> كانوا شايلينها خمسة بلطجية
> وهيا بتهتف وبتقول
> يعنى إيه بلطجى؟
> يعنى إيه بلطجى؟


 ههههههههههههه
بلطجي يعني ثورجي

----------


## ابن طيبة

> زعلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه أوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> ماكنش العشم
> على العموم شكرا


 تعرفي انك بتهرجي
بجد و الله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> تعرفي انك بتهرجي
> بجد و الله


خلاص خلاص يا استاذ معتز
انا لسة متخانقة معاها دلوقتى على الفيس بوك :: 
انت عارف هى بعد الفطار بتبقى عاملة كدا اهو

----------


## اليمامة

> ههههههههههه
> السقا ندي


هههههههه
السقا مات من زمان يا أستاذ معتز

----------


## اليمامة

> ههههههههههههه
> بلطجي يعني ثورجي


انا حاولت والله أفهمها بدقة يعنى ايه بلطجى يا أستاذ معتز 
بس يظهر هى مصممة على ان بلطجى فعلا فعلا يعنى معناها ثورجى 
وان ثورجى معناه بلطحى 
من اللى شافته ياعينى 
هههههههههههههه

----------


## ابن طيبة

> خلاص خلاص يا استاذ معتز
> انا لسة متخانقة معاها دلوقتى على الفيس بوك
> انت عارف هى بعد الفطار بتبقى عاملة كدا اهو


هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> خلاص خلاص يا استاذ معتز
> انا لسة متخانقة معاها دلوقتى على الفيس بوك
> انت عارف هى بعد الفطار بتبقى عاملة كدا اهو



*بمناسبة البيضة
ده جزء من " واحد وطن .. بيضة "*

*
آااااادي البيضة
البيضة
وادي اللى سرقها
سرقها
يمكن سواها
سواها
يمكن قشرها
قشرها
يمكن دمرها
دمرها
يمكن حمرها
حمرها
مين اللى أكلها
طب مين ؟
مين اللى شفطها ؟
طب مين ؟
اوعى تقول الحراميين
عاوز حتة
خدلك حتة
لا مش عاوز ديل البطة
تاخد شوربة ؟
آخد شوربة
وحنة أرنب
وانزِل زي ماحد يقولِّي 
ف أي محطة
تلبس عِمَّه ؟
فين العِمَّه ؟
جوا المطبخ
ف النملية
تلاقي الحاوي
ماسك بيضّة
بيبلع بيضّة
ف جيبُه البيضّة
بيقشرها 
بتطلع فرخة
بيحمرها
وعند ماتاكل
تتغير
تلقاها صابونة
حلو اما تزحلق أفكارك
تمشي وراكب نُص حمارك
والنُّص التاني أدامك
بالع بيضة
وسارق بيضة
ومستني الفرخة تبيض بيضة
كك
كك
كك
كاااااك*

----------


## hanoaa

> فين ايمان اخت ظابط شرطة
> ولمسة
> وهمسة
> وحرف
> وكلمة


يعنى ماعرفتونيش المسابقة و كمان لما أغيب أتنسى كده و ماحدش يسأل عليا

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يعنى ماعرفتونيش المسابقة و كمان لما أغيب أتنسى كده و ماحدش يسأل عليا


 لا طبعا فاكرينك حكيم كتب علي سبيل المثال مش الحصر يا استاذة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> هههههههه
> السقا مات من زمان يا أستاذ معتز



حلوة الصورة أوى ياندى
السقا مات عمل رائع ليوسف السباعي

وهناك أيضاً من أعماله
 والذي يعد من أروع الإبداع العالمى وليس المصري فقط
عمله الإبداعي
" نائب عزرائيل "

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> يعنى ماعرفتونيش المسابقة و كمان لما أغيب أتنسى كده و ماحدش يسأل عليا



ياهنوووءة
أنا قلت فين إيمان اخت ظابط شرطة
ولمسة
وهمسة
لغاية كده كويس؟
وبعدين قلت حرف
وانتى مش حرف
كده كويس؟
وبعد كده قلت كلمة
صح؟
اهو
كلمة يعنى هنوووءة
ههههههههههه
كل سنة وانتى طيبة ياكلمة

----------


## اليمامة

> حلوة الصورة أوى ياندى
> السقا مات عمل رائع ليوسف السباعي
> 
> وهناك أيضاً من أعماله
>  والذي يعد من أروع الإبداع العالمى وليس المصري فقط
> عمله الإبداعي
> " نائب عزرائيل "



فعلا يا حكيم 
دى صورة جميلة جدا ..مصرية صميمة 
حنونة .. وأصيلة 
من المهن اللى ضاعت طبعا مع الزمن 
عارف جدى كان بيقول ان المية اللى فى الأربة بتاعة السقا كانت بتبقى باردة ومسكرة 
السقا مات .. هل السقا مات !!
بيتهيألى خده نائب عزرائيل ( اللطيف أوى وأبو دم خفيف ) بالخطأ للآخرة 
الله يرحمك يا يوسف يا سباعى يا جميل

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> فعلا يا حكيم 
> دى صورة جميلة جدا ..مصرية صميمة 
> حنونة .. وأصيلة 
> من المهن اللى ضاعت طبعا مع الزمن 
> عارف جدى كان بيقول ان المية اللى فى الأربة بتاعة السقا كانت بتبقى باردة ومسكرة 
> السقا مات .. هل السقا مات !!
> بيتهيألى خده نائب عزرائيل ( اللطيف أوى وأبو دم خفيف ) بالخطأ للآخرة 
> الله يرحمك يا يوسف يا سباعى يا جميل



مازال السقا حتى اليوم
في جامع الحسين بالقاهرة
يحمل قربته ويسقي المصلين قبل آذان الفجر
وبدء الصوم ..
واااااااااااااااااو
طعمٌ للماء لا مثيل له
معطر بماء الورد والنعناع

----------


## hanoaa

> ياهنوووءة
> أنا قلت فين إيمان اخت ظابط شرطة
> ولمسة
> وهمسة
> لغاية كده كويس؟
> وبعدين قلت حرف
> وانتى مش حرف
> كده كويس؟
> وبعد كده قلت كلمة
> ...


يعنى ده اسمى الجديد كلمة ماشى ياحكيم

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> يعنى ده اسمى الجديد كلمة ماشى ياحكيم



وبعدين بقى
فيه إيه ياهنوووءة
إنتى بتصومي ولا إيه ؟
هههههههههههه

----------


## hanoaa

> مازال السقا حتى اليوم
> في جامع الحسين بالقاهرة
> يحمل قربته ويسقي المصلين قبل آذان الفجر
> وبدء الصوم ..
> واااااااااااااااااو
> طعمٌ للماء لا مثيل له
> معطر بماء الورد والنعناع


أحلى حاجة فيك يا حكيم دايما بتفكرنا بالحاجات الجميلة اللى اتحرمنا منها أو نسيناها أو يمكن نسيتنا
كل سنه و انت طيب

----------


## hanoaa

> وبعدين بقى
> فيه إيه ياهنوووءة
> إنتى بتصومي ولا إيه ؟
> هههههههههههه


تخيل بصوم يعنى اشمعنى انتوا

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أحلى حاجة فيك يا حكيم دايما بتفكرنا بالحاجات الجميلة اللى اتحرمنا منها أو نسيناها أو يمكن نسيتنا
> كل سنه و انت طيب



وانتى طيبة ياهنوووءة
وبشكرك على الإطراء الحلو ده

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> تخيل بصوم يعنى اشمعنى انتوا



المهم انك تصومى وتفطرى
اوعى تكونى بتصومى طول الشهر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> تخيل بصوم يعنى اشمعنى انتوا


انا بقى لو صومتش بكرة يبقى ذنبى فى رقبتك :Frown:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> انا بقى لو صومتش بكرة يبقى ذنبى فى رقبتك



ياجيهان
هنوووءة شكلها كده بتصوم طول الشهر
بلاش تتلكي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *بمناسبة البيضة
> ده جزء من " واحد وطن .. بيضة "*
> 
> *
> آااااادي البيضة
> البيضة
> وادي اللى سرقها
> سرقها
> يمكن سواها
> ...



راااااائعة كالعادة ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> راااااائعة كالعادة ..





لالالالالا
رائعة بس مش كفاية
يعنى إيه رائعة وخلاص
وبعدين ده جزء واحد من 7 أجزاء
تحت نفس العنوان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ياجيهان
> هنوووءة شكلها كده بتصوم طول الشهر
> بلاش تتلكي


والله يا حكيم وجعت قلبى على الفيس بوك  :Frown: 
واسأل استاذ معتز كانت محاكمة ودفاع واحكام  :: 
بس الحمد لله اخدنا براااااااااءة ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> لالالالالا
> رائعة بس مش كفاية
> يعنى إيه رائعة وخلاص
> وبعدين ده جزء واحد من 7 أجزاء
> تحت نفس العنوان


منا خايفة لحسن الاستاذ معتز يطردنا من المسابقة لو قلبناها تحليلات شعرية وقضايا وطنية  :: 
طيب ممكن تحطها فى موضوع (ع القهوة) واحنا نتناقش هناك ...الحقيقة فيها كلام كتير يتقال وكمان عشان تنزل باقى الاجزاء السبعة 
اكيد هايكونوا رائعين زى الجزء دا

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> منا خايفة لحسن الاستاذ معتز يطردنا من المسابقة لو قلبناها تحليلات شعرية وقضايا وطنية 
> طيب ممكن تحطها فى موضوع (ع القهوة) واحنا نتناقش هناك ...الحقيقة فيها كلام كتير يتقال وكمان عشان تنزل باقى الاجزاء السبعة 
> اكيد هايكونوا رائعين زى الجزء دا



إن شاء الله أنزلها بكره ياجيهان
بس انتى جهزى التقييمات السبعة
عشان يعوضوا التقييم الأحمر
بتاع صاحب المنتدى

----------


## ابن طيبة

لا يا جماعة المسابقة مفتوحة لمناقشة اي حاجة و كل حاجة
بجد يا حكيم رائعة 
تسلم ايدك

----------


## مصراويةجدا

واضح يا جيهان إن دعائي عليكي امبارح اتقلب عليا انا بضربة قاضية  ::(: 

انا بعتذر يا استاذ معتز .والله كان نفسي اكمل معاكم المسابقة _وحضرتك عارف_ بس للأسف اغلب وقتي هكون مشغولة عن المنتدى
بس بنمر في بيتنا بظروف صعبة جدا ربنا يعديها على خير انا لسة والله من بعد الفطار داخلة شقتنا اهو وصليت الفجر وجيت اعتذر اهو 
جيهان ارجووووكي سامحيني ..يمكن ربنا يخفف عنا ..انتي سرك باتع  :: 

كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
اه ..ربنا يخليك يا استاذ معتز شيل إسمي من المشاركين 
اصل شكلها هيكون وحش اوي (مصراوية جدا 
4
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0 ) يرضيك كده ؟  :: 

الكبيرة تنسحب إنسحاب الفرسان طبعا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *جيهان 10 نقاط*
> *اليمامة 6 نقاط
> حكيم عيون 5 نقاط*
>  *مصراوية جدا 4 نقاط*
> 
> *تقريبا الكبيرة اخدوها من التحرير*
> 
>  *الف مبروك*
>  *و ميعادنا بكرة اذا اراد الرحمن*
>  *مع شخصية جديدة*


بما إني مش هشارك فالوقت اللي هقدر اتواجد فيه هخصصه لإثارة الفتن والقلاقل بس 
خمسة إزاي بقى بالصلاة عالنبي؟
يعني انا خدت امبارح اربعة عشان انا جاوبت تاني واحدة 
يبقى إزاي خمسة بقى ؟؟
ده إنحياز ذكوري واضح جدا ..نئ نئ نئ مكنتش اتوقع كده يا استاذ معتز 
يا هنوءة يا ندى يا جيهان ..إزاي مخدتوش بالكم؟ إزاي ساكتين 
ولازم الكل يعرف الكبير والصغير هنا انتوا مييييييين ..
وبعلو صوتكم قولوووووووووووووووووا




















اللي ييجي عالولايا مبيكسبش  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بما إني مش هشارك فالوقت اللي هقدر اتواجد فيه هخصصه لإثارة الفتن والقلاقل بس 
> خمسة إزاي بقى بالصلاة عالنبي؟
> يعني انا خدت امبارح اربعة عشان انا جاوبت تاني واحدة 
> يبقى إزاي خمسة بقى ؟؟
> ده إنحياز ذكوري واضح جدا ..نئ نئ نئ مكنتش اتوقع كده يا استاذ معتز 
> يا هنوءة يا ندى يا جيهان ..إزاي مخدتوش بالكم؟ إزاي ساكتين 
> ولازم الكل يعرف الكبير والصغير هنا انتوا مييييييين ..
> وبعلو صوتكم قولوووووووووووووووووا
> 
> ...


اولا ربنا يطمنا عليك يا سارة
و يا رب تعدي الظروف عندكم بخير
طبعا عدم تواجدك هياثر جامد جدا علي المسابقة 
لكن من حفر حفرة لاخيه وقع فيها 
اطلبي العفو من جيهان يمكن تسامحك و نشوفك تاني معانا
و خلي باللك تم سحب اللقب منك و بقيتي مصراوية جدا بس و انتقال اللقب الي جيهان اللي بقت هي الكبيرة
رفعت الجلسة

----------


## ابن طيبة

> واضح يا جيهان إن دعائي عليكي امبارح اتقلب عليا انا بضربة قاضية 
> 
> انا بعتذر يا استاذ معتز .والله كان نفسي اكمل معاكم المسابقة _وحضرتك عارف_ بس للأسف اغلب وقتي هكون مشغولة عن المنتدى
> بس بنمر في بيتنا بظروف صعبة جدا ربنا يعديها على خير انا لسة والله من بعد الفطار داخلة شقتنا اهو وصليت الفجر وجيت اعتذر اهو 
> جيهان ارجووووكي سامحيني ..يمكن ربنا يخفف عنا ..انتي سرك باتع 
> 
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
> اه ..ربنا يخليك يا استاذ معتز شيل إسمي من المشاركين 
> اصل شكلها هيكون وحش اوي (مصراوية جدا 
> ...


 يا زينة ......
قصدي يا كبيرة ...
حاولي 
قاومي بشدة

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الثالثة*

*ثالث ملوك اسرته* 
*بلغ التاسعة و تسعون عاما من عمره حكم خلالها 67 سنة*
*هو " مصطفي رع " نعم " مصطفي رع " !*
*تزوج من جميلة جميلات عصرها*
*حاولوا ربط اسمه ببني اسرائيل* 
*صاحب اكبر معركة من معارك التاريخ جرت فصولها علي ارض سوريا*
*بني امبراطورية عظمي تفخر بها مصر علي مر العصور*
*له العديد و العديد من الاثار التي تمتليء بها مصر* 
*احدها تم نقله من عدة سنوات ليربض فوق هضبة الاهرام في المتحف المصري الجديد هناك*
*ما اسم شخصيتنا لهذا اليوم*

----------


## hanoaa

رمسيس الثانى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اخناتون

----------


## hanoaa

يوووووووه 
طلع منقرع

----------


## اليمامة

صعبة ..مش عارفة
او مش فاهمة

----------


## hanoaa

لأ رمسيس التانى منقرع ايه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا هههههههههه مش عارفة بصراحة

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اجابة الحلقة الثالثة 
رمسيس الثاني 
*

----------


## hanoaa

رمسيس التانى آخر كلام

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اعتقد رمسيس يا هناء انتى صح

----------


## hanoaa

يعنى ايه بقى انا بس اللى جاوبت

----------


## جيهان محمد على

على فكرة بقى مصطفى رع دى هى اللى لخبطتنى قعدت متنحة قدامها ومش فاهمة اى حااااااااجة

----------


## ابن طيبة

اخناتون كان عاشر ملوك اسرته يا جيهان و هو ايضا تزوج من واحدة من جميلات عصره الا و هي نفرتيتي
اما رمسيس الثاني فقد تزوج من جميلة جميلات عصره نفرتاري 
اخناتون مات تقريبا لانه لاتوجد واقعة محددة عن موته و هو ابن مابين 20 و 25 عاما

----------


## hanoaa

> انا بقى لو صومتش بكرة يبقى ذنبى فى رقبتك


ليه بقى ان شاء الله أكلت سحورك

----------


## ابن طيبة

مصطفي يا جيهان " من يصطفي " 
فمصطفي رع اي المختار من رع 
او محبوب رع بامر رع !!!!!!!!!

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يعنى ايه بقى انا بس اللى جاوبت


 ايوه يا هناء انت الاجابة الوحيدة اللي صح 
ثواني اعمل النتيجة و جاي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

طيب اروح انا اقعد مع الناس اصلى كنت مزوغة بصراحة :: 
نتقابل بعد شوية ان شاء الله..

----------


## hanoaa

> والله يا حكيم وجعت قلبى على الفيس بوك 
> واسأل استاذ معتز كانت محاكمة ودفاع واحكام 
> بس الحمد لله اخدنا براااااااااءة


أه محاكمة عادلة جدا
أ. معتز و جيهان مشكو فى حقهم و هيئة محكمة فى نفس الوقت
و أنا هنوءة المسكينة لوحدى

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أه محاكمة عادلة جدا
> أ. معتز و جيهان مشكو فى حقهم و هيئة محكمة فى نفس الوقت
> و أنا هنوءة المسكينة لوحدى


 لا مظلومة يا عيني 
ههههههههههههه
حكيم فين النهاردة مختفي ليه

----------


## ابن طيبة

> طيب اروح انا اقعد مع الناس اصلى كنت مزوغة بصراحة
> نتقابل بعد شوية ان شاء الله..


 تقبل الله يا جيهان

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النقاط بعد الحلقة الثالثة

جيهان 10 نقاط*
*اليمامة 6 نقاط
حكيم عيون 5 نقاط
هنوءة 5 نقاط
*  *مصراوية جدا 4 نقاط*

*حد يطمن ع الكبيرة يا جماعة بجد*

 *الف مبروك*
 *و ميعادنا بكرة اذا اراد الرحمن*
 *مع شخصية جديدة*

----------


## hanoaa

> لا مظلومة يا عيني 
> ههههههههههههه
> حكيم فين النهاردة مختفي ليه


 عرف إنى جيت فقال أختفى شوية
و بعدين أه مظلومة و لا حضرتك مش شايف كده

----------


## hanoaa

> إن شاء الله أنزلها بكره ياجيهان
> بس انتى جهزى التقييمات السبعة
> عشان يعوضوا التقييم الأحمر
> بتاع صاحب المنتدى


إيه بقى التقييم الأحمر ده 
زى الكارت الأحمر يعنى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> واضح يا جيهان إن دعائي عليكي امبارح اتقلب عليا انا بضربة قاضية 
> 
> انا بعتذر يا استاذ معتز .والله كان نفسي اكمل معاكم المسابقة _وحضرتك عارف_ بس للأسف اغلب وقتي هكون مشغولة عن المنتدى
> بس بنمر في بيتنا بظروف صعبة جدا ربنا يعديها على خير انا لسة والله من بعد الفطار داخلة شقتنا اهو وصليت الفجر وجيت اعتذر اهو 
> جيهان ارجووووكي سامحيني ..يمكن ربنا يخفف عنا ..انتي سرك باتع 
> 
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
> اه ..ربنا يخليك يا استاذ معتز شيل إسمي من المشاركين 
> اصل شكلها هيكون وحش اوي (مصراوية جدا 
> ...


 
ان شاء الله تعدى الظروف الصعبة على خير يا سارة
احنا منتظرينك فى اى وقت ظروفك تسمح بيه ان شا الله حتى تخصصى كل وقتك للفتن والقلاقل   
هههههههههههه احنا راضيين يا ستى
المهم نطمن عليكى فى كل وقت

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اولا ربنا يطمنا عليك يا سارة
> و يا رب تعدي الظروف عندكم بخير
> طبعا عدم تواجدك هياثر جامد جدا علي المسابقة 
> لكن من حفر حفرة لاخيه وقع فيها 
> اطلبي العفو من جيهان يمكن تسامحك و نشوفك تاني معانا
> و خلي باللك تم سحب اللقب منك و بقيتي مصراوية جدا بس و انتقال اللقب الي جيهان اللي بقت هي الكبيرة
> رفعت الجلسة


لا عشان خاطرى يا استاذ معتز اسحب اللقب دا تانى من اول ما ادتهولى وهو وشه وحش عليه اوى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *الحلقة الثالثة*
> 
> *ثالث ملوك اسرته* 
> *بلغ التاسعة و تسعون عاما من عمره حكم خلالها 67 سنة*
> *هو " مصطفي رع " نعم " مصطفي رع " !*
> *تزوج من جميلة جميلات عصرها*
> *حاولوا ربط اسمه ببني اسرائيل* 
> *صاحب اكبر معركة من معارك التاريخ جرت فصولها علي ارض سوريا*
> *بني امبراطورية عظمي تفخر بها مصر علي مر العصور*
> ...


 يعنى يرضى مين دا بس ياربى ....!!!
اسيب كل الكلااااااااام وافضل متنحة قدام بسلامته سى (مصطفى رع ) دا   
واروح شوية ناحية التاريخ الفرعونى وبعدين اشوف مصطفى ارجع للتاريخ الاسلامى او الحديث واوصل لغاية اسرة محمد على   
هههههههه وسوريا كماااااان يعنى هى كان اسمها سوريا يا استاذ معتز وقتها؟؟!!
بجد الصياغة كانت صعبة جدا وفيها اكتر من فخ

----------


## hanoaa

> واضح يا جيهان إن دعائي عليكي امبارح اتقلب عليا انا بضربة قاضية 
> 
> انا بعتذر يا استاذ معتز .والله كان نفسي اكمل معاكم المسابقة _وحضرتك عارف_ بس للأسف اغلب وقتي هكون مشغولة عن المنتدى
> بس بنمر في بيتنا بظروف صعبة جدا ربنا يعديها على خير انا لسة والله من بعد الفطار داخلة شقتنا اهو وصليت الفجر وجيت اعتذر اهو 
> جيهان ارجووووكي سامحيني ..يمكن ربنا يخفف عنا ..انتي سرك باتع 
> 
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
> اه ..ربنا يخليك يا استاذ معتز شيل إسمي من المشاركين 
> اصل شكلها هيكون وحش اوي (مصراوية جدا 
> ...


خير يا سارة قلقتينا عليكى

----------


## hanoaa

> لا عشان خاطرى يا استاذ معتز اسحب اللقب دا تانى من اول ما ادتهولى وهو وشه وحش عليه اوى


ماتسمعش كلامها يا أستاذ معتز 
خليه اللقب

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يعنى يرضى مين دا بس ياربى ....!!!
> اسيب كل الكلااااااااام وافضل متنحة قدام بسلامته سى (مصطفى رع ) دا   
> واروح شوية ناحية التاريخ الفرعونى وبعدين اشوف مصطفى ارجع للتاريخ الاسلامى او الحديث واوصل لغاية اسرة محمد على   
> هههههههه وسوريا كماااااان يعنى هى كان اسمها سوريا يا استاذ معتز وقتها؟؟!!
> بجد الصياغة كانت صعبة جدا وفيها اكتر من فخ


 لازم يكون فيه فخ يا جيهان 
هههههههه
بس ايه رايك في مصطفي رع 
بس في كتب  التاريخ اسمه كده مصطفي رع او مختار رع 
او صفي رع

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ماتسمعش كلامها يا أستاذ معتز 
> خليه اللقب


 ده رايك يعني يا هناء ...ماشي
بس يا ريت تطمنوا علي سارة بجد

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الرابعة*

*مات مشنوقا ... بكيه الشعب كما لم يبكي ملكا من قبل* 
*اول من رفض السلطنة و لم يقبلها الا بعد الحاح مولاي العارف بالله الشيخ أبو السعود الجارجي*
*استلم السلطنة و خزانتها خاوية علي عروشها* 
*بعد موته رحمة الله عليه تبدلت مصر و دخلت من عصر لعصر و اصبحت ولاية تابعة بعدما كانت سلطنة مستقلة* 
*عندما حاول السلطان الغازي لوم سلطاننا لانه لم يعترف بتبعية مصر لسلطنته قال سلطاننا القتيل مقولته الشهيرة* 
*" إن الأنفس التي تربت في العز لا تقبل الذل ..وهل سمعت أن الأسد يخضع للذئب؟ أنتم لستم أفرس منا ولا أشجع منا وليس في عسكرك من يقاسيني في حومة الميدان."*
*وكان سلطاناً محبباً إلي الناس خاصة طائفة العامة كما يروي المؤرخون.... ويقع ضريحه وسط المنطقة العسكرية بالعباسية بشارع صلاح سالم... علي يسار السالك إلي أرض المعارض بمدينة نصر*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

طومان باى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

طومان باى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ايه دا هوا مافيش غيرى النهارة ولا ايه ههههههههههه

----------


## ابن طيبة

حكيم موجود اهه يا جيهان
و تلاقي الباقي بيدور علي اجابة او لسه بياكلوا الحلو

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> طومان باى



إيه ياجيهان
إنتى إيه حكايتك بالظبط
ما انتى امبارح قلتى اخناتون
ههههههههههههه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الحمد لله لاقيت حد  انا حسيت انى وقعت فى صحراء هههههههههه
الغريبة انى انا اللى كنت مش هادخل النهاردة والله لانى تعبانة وعندى برد ...!!!

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> حكيم موجود اهه يا جيهان
> و تلاقي الباقي بيدور علي اجابة او لسه بياكلوا الحلو



الباقيين ف المهلبية ياابن طيبة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> طومان باى


اهلا يا حكيم حمد لله على السلامة المسابقة امبارح كانت غرييييييييييبة من  غيرك هههههههههه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> الحمد لله لاقيت حد  انا حسيت انى وقعت فى صحراء هههههههههه
> الغريبة انى انا اللى كنت مش هادخل النهاردة والله لانى تعبانة وعندى برد ...!!!



ما انتى قلتى حياه او موت
والكلمة دى تأثيرها جامد
وخليتهم كلهم فى الدرة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> إيه ياجيهان
> إنتى إيه حكايتك بالظبط
> ما انتى امبارح قلتى اخناتون
> ههههههههههههه


 ههههههههههه اه شوفت الفضايح ؟؟!! كانت ع الهوااااااااا

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الحمد لله لاقيت حد  انا حسيت انى وقعت فى صحراء هههههههههه
> الغريبة انى انا اللى كنت مش هادخل النهاردة والله لانى تعبانة وعندى برد ...!!!


 الف سلامة عليك يا جيهان
و الحمدلله انك دخلتي و الا شكل المسابقة هيبقي رخم اوي

----------


## hanoaa

طومان باى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> اهلا يا حكيم حمد لله على السلامة المسابقة امبارح كانت غرييييييييييبة من  غيرك هههههههههه



كانت غريبة لدرجة ان كلمة هيا الوحيدة اللى تجاوب ؟!!!!!

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الباقيين ف المهلبية ياابن طيبة


 الدنيا بقت عمله كده ليه يا حكيم

----------


## hanoaa

هو انا جيت بدرى و لا متأخر 
ايه الظروف يعنى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> طومان باى



هتاخدى نقطة واحدة ياهنوووءة
عشان جاية بعد المسحراتى

----------


## ابن طيبة

> طومان باى


 لا و الله لسه فاكرة 
ما بدري يا استاذة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ما انتى قلتى حياه او موت
> والكلمة دى تأثيرها جامد
> وخليتهم كلهم فى الدرة


لا والله مش قصدى.. دى احلى حاجة لما نكون متجمعين كلنا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الف سلامة عليك يا جيهان
> و الحمدلله انك دخلتي و الا شكل المسابقة هيبقي رخم اوي


الله يسلمك يارب يا استاذ معتز 
صدقنى ببقى سعيدة جدا وانا بظبط كل حياتى على ميعاد المسابقة ههههههههه اه والله

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> هو انا جيت بدرى و لا متأخر 
> ايه الظروف يعنى


*
" واحد وطن .. بيضة 2 "*

*
آااااادي البيضة
البيضة
وادي اللى سرقها
سرقها
كاك كاك
ماشى وراك
بالكرباج
صاحب العِشَّة
يقولك قول
تاكل فول؟
قول قول
كاك كاك
آدى البيضة
وآدى الفرخة
وآدي العشة
وآدي الديك
والدستور
مِسئّه وفول
وفرارجي
والعيش مبلول
قول قول
كاك كاك
كك
كك
كك
كاااااك*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> طومان باى


هنوووووووووووءة ايوة كدا
 انتى ايه اللى اخرك يا بنتى ؟؟

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النقاط بعد الحلقة الرابعة*

* جيهان 15 نقاط*
*حكيم عيون 9 نقاط*
*هنوءة 8 نقاط*
 *اليمامة 6 نقاط*
  *مصراوية جدا 4 نقاط*

 *حد يطمن ع الكبيرة يا جماعة بجد* كلاكيت تاني مرة 

  *الف مبروك*
  *و ميعادنا بكرة اذا اراد الرحمن*
  *مع شخصية جديدة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *
> " واحد وطن .. بيضة 2 "*
> 
> *
> آااااادي البيضة
> البيضة
> وادي اللى سرقها
> سرقها
> كاك كاك
> ...


جميلة جدا يا حكيم

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> الدنيا بقت عمله كده ليه يا حكيم



موضوع السرير يا ابن طيبة
هيبقى ليه توااااااااااابع

السرير راحة واصطباحة
وسكينة وتفاحة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> كانت غريبة لدرجة ان كلمة هيا الوحيدة اللى تجاوب ؟!!!!!



وبعدين بقااااااااا...!!!!!
احنا ماصدقنا نصالحها 
سيبك منه يا كلمة قصدى يا هنوءة المهم انتى منورة وبس

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> موضوع السرير يا ابن طيبة
> هيبقى ليه توااااااااااابع
> 
> السرير راحة واصطباحة
> وسكينة وتفاحة


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> جميلة جدا يا حكيم



كده ده الجزء التانى
ناقص خمسة
فين التقييمات
عشان التقييم الاحمر
اللى كان موصوف

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> وبعدين بقااااااااا...!!!!!
> احنا ماصدقنا نصالحها 
> سيبك منه يا كلمة قصدى يا هنوءة المهم انتى منورة وبس



سيبك منه ياكلمه
المهم انتى منورة النور

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يعنى إيه ؟
قصدك بخرف يعنى؟
هههههههههههه

----------


## ابن طيبة

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> يعنى إيه ؟
> قصدك بخرف يعنى؟
> هههههههههههه


لا مش بتخرف

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> كده ده الجزء التانى
> ناقص خمسة
> فين التقييمات
> عشان التقييم الاحمر
> اللى كان موصوف


قلبك ابيض بقى

 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> يعنى إيه ؟
> قصدك بخرف يعنى؟
> هههههههههههه


لا طبعا بس قصدى اقولك 
عروستى ...؟؟!!

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> لا طبعا بس قصدى اقولك 
> عروستى ...؟؟!!


*
السرير راحة
واصطباحة
وسكينة
وتفاحة
وهز ياوز
وشوف العِز
ملاية
وطُرَّاااااااااااحه
واسأل ونا اقولك
أعمالي تِدِلَّكْ
وتذِلَّك
ياللى بتسأل
ياعبيط
إسأل
ونا اقولك*

*
" واحد وطن .. بيضة 3 "*

*

آااااادي البيضة
البيضة
كاك كاك
واللي سرقها
كاك كاك
تاخد حتة؟
لأ مش عاوز ديل البطة
عاوز كله ينام ف العشة
واقفل 
وابقى انا السلطان
ومفيش فرصة
واعمل جُرصه
ان حد اتكلم
انادي العِرسَه
تاخد حتة ؟
لا مش عاوز ديل البطة
عاوز فتَّة
عاوز حتة تشد ف حتة
وتكبر تكبر
تكمل قطة
تخربش
كل اللى يهوِّب ناحيتها
وابقى تخين
وابقى سمين
واعمل ملحد وقت اللازم
واعمل دقن
واقول ف الدين
واعمل عشة واجيب كتاكيت
وارص كلامى دشيشة
وبُرغُل
واعمل حزب
شعاره الكذب
واعمل ديك
واطول عُرفي
واقول أحكام
كل العشة تقولِّي تمام
مين يحميك؟
الخرفان
وقرون
وبطون
وفلول 
وتيران
طب والبيض ؟
بيض الوان
بيشم فسيخ
وبصل 
وملان
إنت بتسأل ؟
مين قالك تسأل سلطان
أنا بستفسر عن أحوالك
عن مُمْبااااارك
إخرس ياشامورت
لسه صغير
لابس شورت
وجاى بتسأل
عاوز تاكل كل التورت

آااااادي البيضة
البيضة
وادي اللى سرقها
سرقها
كاك كاك*

*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *
> السرير راحة
> واصطباحة
> وسكينة
> وتفاحة
> وهز ياوز
> وشوف العِز
> ملاية
> وطُرَّاااااااااااحه
> ...


بس الشمورت مش عايز اي حاجة فعلا
ده كان بيسال و سؤاله بريء و الله

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> بس الشمورت مش عايز اي حاجة فعلا
> ده كان بيسال و سؤاله بريء و الله



عارف يا ابن طيبة
المُذهل ان الواحد يسأل سؤال إجابته معروفة
والأكثر ذهولاً إن اللى بتسأله
يجاوب إجابة تانية خالص
من نوع الإجابات اللى بتقفل الأسئلة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *النقاط بعد الحلقة الرابعة*
> 
> * جيهان 15 نقاط*
> *حكيم عيون 9 نقاط*
> *هنوءة 8 نقاط*
>  *اليمامة 6 نقاط*
>   *مصراوية جدا 4 نقاط*
> 
>  *حد يطمن ع الكبيرة يا جماعة بجد* كلاكيت تاني مرة 
> ...


*I am here*  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *السرير راحة*
> *واصطباحة*
> *وسكينة*
> *وتفاحة*
> *وهز ياوز*
> *وشوف العِز*
> *ملاية*
> *وطُرَّاااااااااااحه*
> *واسأل ونا اقولك*
> ...


طبعا فكرة البيضة فكرة عبقرية من اكثر من وجه 
اولا هى بيضة يعنى حاجة ثمينة جدا وما انساش ابدا ان الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لما جه يتنبأ بالخير والرخاء اللى عليه الخليج دلوقتى شبهه بالبيضة التى تتكاثر الامم عليها لنهبها ...اسفة مش فاكرة نص الحديث ..
الوجه الثانى ان البيضة رغم انها ثمينة جدا لكن قشرتها هشة جدا وسريعة الكسر ودايما بنمسك بيها بحرص شديد 
اعتقد يا حكيم انك كنت تقصد الوطن- او ابناء الوطن -هنا بالبيضة وكان تشبيه موفق جدا جدا شئ ثمين جدا ومطمع ولازم نتعامل معاه بحرص شديد عشان مايتكسرش ...
نيجى بقى للفرااااااااخ هههههههههه
رغم ان الفرخة هى اللى بتبيض البيضة او خلينا نقول هى اللى بتصنعها لكن ممكن يكون فيها صفات كتير جدا لينا عليها تحفظات ...زى الجبن للاسف ...سهولة الانقياد خاصة للى معاه العصاااااايا ..همهم بيبقى على بطنهم ههههه انا فاكرة لما ماما كانت تيجى تدبح فرخة كانت بتاخد معاها شوية حبوب تحطها للفراخ عشان يقربوا عليها وتقوم هووووب ماسكة الفرخة ههههههه ...مافيش شك جزء مش قليل من شعبنا بيحمل صفات الفرخة والجزء دا بيشكل مشكلة حقيقية وعقبة فى الطريق اللى نحتته الثورة بالعرق والدموع والدم ..
الذئب او الثعلب او (....) ...!!! انت ما سمتهوش فى النص هنا لكن واضح من صفاته ان دا هو العدو الاول للفرخة والبيضة وبيعمل حيل كتير جدا عشان يهيمن على الاتنين ...يسرق ...يحبس ...يداعب اطماع ... يحنسسسسس ... يعطى ايهام بالقوة الزائفة ... يضرب على اوتار حساسة ...المهم حيله مابتنتهيش ..!!
اللى شاغلنى حقيقى دلوقتى هوا مييييييين ؟؟؟
مش قادرة اتصور ان كل اللى بيحصل لنا او فينا او معانا من صنع جهه واحدة او عدو واحد سواء من برانا او من جوانا احنا ...احنا بنساعده مافيش شك ...فيه الى بيساعدوه بوعى وفيه من غير وعى لكن فى النهاية كلنا بنساعده حتى بعدم فهمنا للصورة ...اصعب شئ انك تحارب عدو مش عارفة ...!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *I am here*

----------


## hanoaa

> ايه دا هوا مافيش غيرى النهارة ولا ايه ههههههههههه


حظك يا ستى رجعت من برة متأخرة و عمو اللاب فصل و أنا بدخل
يالا يوم ليك و يوم عليك

----------


## hanoaa

> الحمد لله لاقيت حد  انا حسيت انى وقعت فى صحراء هههههههههه
> الغريبة انى انا اللى كنت مش هادخل النهاردة والله لانى تعبانة وعندى برد ...!!!


1000 سلامة عليكى يا جى جى

----------


## hanoaa

> كانت غريبة لدرجة ان كلمة هيا الوحيدة اللى تجاوب ؟!!!!!


أهى جات متأخرة النهاردة و بقيت حرف واحد

----------


## hanoaa

> هتاخدى نقطة واحدة ياهنوووءة
> عشان جاية بعد المسحراتى


يا سلام هنوءة فى العادى يدوها بدالالنقطة 10 مش يجبولها نقطة

----------


## ghazala son

مسابقة جميلة جدا واحسن ما فيها لمة الحبايب والروح الاخوية الي ملاحظها هنا
 بس للاسف لسة شايفها في خامس ايام رمضان يلا مش مهم لسا 25 يوم هكون مكتسح باذن الله  :: 
بس يا ريت تسيبوا ليا مكان يا جماعة لاحسن الموضوع زحمة 
وكل سنة وانتو طيبين وفي الجوايز غارقين ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> مسابقة جميلة جدا واحسن ما فيها لمة الحبايب والروح الاخوية الي ملاحظها هنا
>  بس للاسف لسة شايفها في خامس ايام رمضان يلا مش مهم لسا 25 يوم هكون مكتسح باذن الله 
> بس يا ريت تسيبوا ليا مكان يا جماعة لاحسن الموضوع زحمة 
> وكل سنة وانتو طيبين وفي الجوايز غارقين


 تنور ghazala son
كل سنة و انت طيب و مستنينك معانا كل يوم باذن الله
ميعاد المسابقة يوميا الساعة حداشر مساءا 
اسرع اجابة له خمس نقاط ثم تتدرج حتي تصل الي نقطة واحدة
اخر موعد للاجابة الساعة 11.05 بالتمام و الكمال
منتظرينك باذن الله

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الخامسة*

*ولد ونشأ بمكة وكان سيداً من سادات قريش*
*اشتغل بالتجارة وجمع ثروة كبيرة*
*شهد مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بدراً وأحداً وثبت حين انكشف المسلمون كما شهد معه المشاهد كلها وحمل الراية العظمى في غزوة تبوك*
*ولما قبض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اضطرب المسلمون وثبت هو واستطاع أن يردهم إلى صوابهم*
*كانت مدة خلافته سنتين وستة أشهر ونصف الشهر* 
*وفي في المدينة في العام الثالث عشر للهجرة وعمره ثلاث وستون سنة*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ابو بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ابو بكر الصديق

----------


## hanoaa

ابو بكر الصديق

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاجابة ابو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه و ارضاه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *الحلقة الخامسة*
> 
> *ولد ونشأ بمكة وكان سيداً من سادات قريش*
> *اشتغل بالتجارة وجمع ثروة كبيرة*
> *شهد مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بدراً وأحداً وثبت حين انكشف المسلمون كما شهد معه المشاهد كلها وحمل الراية العظمى في غزوة تبوك*
> *ولما قبض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اضطرب المسلمون وثبت هو واستطاع أن يردهم إلى صوابهم*
> *كانت مدة خلافته سنتين وستة أشهر ونصف الشهر* 
> *وفي في المدينة في العام الثالث عشر للهجرة وعمره ثلاث وستون سنة*



ابن طيبة
عندك دقيقة ونص تأخير

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ابو بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه


مبروووووووك

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النقاط بعد الحلقة الخامسة*

* جيهان 19 نقاط*
*حكيم عيون 14نقاط*
*هنوءة 11نقاط*
 *اليمامة 6 نقاط*
  *مصراوية جدا 4 نقاط*

 *الف حمدلله ع السلامة يا سارة

*   *الف مبروك*
  *و ميعادنا بكرة اذا اراد الرحمن*
  *مع شخصية جديدة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ابن طيبة
> عندك دقيقة ونص تأخير


 النت يا حكيم بقي حاجة فظيعة 
بيفكرني دايما بالفلول مش عارف ليه

----------


## ghazala son

الاجابة هي ابو بكر الصديق

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الاجابة هي ابو بكر الصديق


 الاجابة صحيحة فعلا يا ghazala son
بس للاسف اخر ميعاد لتلقي الاجابات بيبقي كل يوم لغاية الساعة 11.05 
يعني بيكون قدامك خمس دقايق بس بعد طرح السؤال
تتعوض باذن الله بكره

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الاجابة هي ابو بكر الصديق


اهلا بك اخى العزيز 
نورت المسابقة

 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> الاجابة صحيحة فعلا يا ghazala son
> بس للاسف اخر ميعاد لتلقي الاجابات بيبقي كل يوم لغاية الساعة 11.05 
> يعني بيكون قدامك خمس دقايق بس بعد طرح السؤال
> تتعوض باذن الله بكره



ابن طيبة
بعد اذنك عندى اقتراح
اللى جاوبوا اصلا اقل من خمسة
ايه رايك الرابع ياخد نقطتين تشجيعا
وبعد الرابع يبقى فيه خمس دقايق كل اللى يجاوب ياخد نقطة واحدة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ابو بكر الصديق



واضح كده انه عشان حد يلحقك يركب المترو
هههههههههههههه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> يا سلام هنوءة فى العادى يدوها بدالالنقطة 10 مش يجبولها نقطة






> ابو بكر الصديق



3 نقط اهم ياكلمة
مش نقطة واحدة

----------


## hanoaa

> 3 نقط اهم ياكلمة
> مش نقطة واحدة


ميرسى يا حكيم

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ابن طيبة
> بعد اذنك عندى اقتراح
> اللى جاوبوا اصلا اقل من خمسة
> ايه رايك الرابع ياخد نقطتين تشجيعا
> وبعد الرابع يبقى فيه خمس دقايق كل اللى يجاوب ياخد نقطة واحدة


مفيش مشاكل حكيم ننفذ من الحلقة دي و هاعيد توزيع النقاط

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النقاط بعد الحلقة الخامسة*

* جيهان 19 نقاط*
*حكيم عيون 14نقاط*
*هنوءة 11نقاط*
 *اليمامة 6 نقاط*
  *مصراوية جدا 4 نقاط*
*ghazala son  نقطتان*

 *الف حمدلله ع السلامة يا سارة

*   *الف مبروك*
  *و ميعادنا بكرة اذا اراد الرحمن*
  *مع شخصية جديدة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة السادسة*

*هو سلطان في مجاله* 
*هو بائع الملوك... ليس مجازا نعم لقد باع الملوك في سوق النخاسة*
*عالم مسلم سني علي مذهب الاشاعرة و فقيه شافعي*
*كان من ابرز الداعيين لمواجهة الغزو المغولي التتري* 
*لم يقيد نفسه بوضع العمامة علي راسه كما كانت عادة العلماء و الفقهاء في عصره*
*نزل إلى مصر سنة 639*
*و ولي الخطابة و القضاء*
*فامتنع عالم مصر الجليل الشيخ زكي الدين المنذري عن الإفتاء بحضوره احتراماً له وتقديراً لعلمه، فقال: »كنا نفتي قبل حضوره، وأما بعد حضوره فمنصب الفتيا متعيّن فيه*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

العز بن عبد السلام

----------


## حكيم عيووون

العز بن عبد السلام

----------


## hanoaa

العز بن عبد السلام

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> العز بن عبد السلام



مش بقولك اللى يحصلك لازم يركب مترو
ههههههههههه

----------


## جيهان محمد على



----------


## حكيم عيووون

العز.بن.عبد.السلام
* الملقب بـ: "سلطان العلماء".

قصد العز العلماء، وجلس في حلقاتهم، ينهل من علومهم، ويكب على الدراسة والفهم والاستيعاب، فاجتاز العلوم بمدة يسيرة، يقول عن نفسه: (ما احتجت في شيء من العلوم إلى أن أكمله على الشيخ الذي أقرأه عليه، وما توسطته، حتى يقول لي: "استغنيت عني واشتغل فيه مع نفسك"، ومع ذلك ما كنت أتركه حتى أختمه عليه) [رفع الأصر عن قضاة مصر، ابن حجر، (1/103)].
واختار العز كبار العلماء العاملين، فينقل السبكي بعضًا من هؤلاء الفطاحل، وكيف تلقى العز بن عبد السلام العلم على أيديهم، فيقول: (تفقه على الشيخ فخر الدين ابن عساكر، وقرأ الأصول على الشيخ سيف الدين الآمدي وغيره، وسمع الحديث من الحافظ أبي محمد القاسم بن الحافظ الكبير أبي القاسم ابن عساكر، وشيخ الشيوخ عبد اللطيف بن إسماعيل بن أبي سعد البغدادي، وعمر بن محمد بن طَبَرْزَد، وحنبل بن عبد الله الرُّصافي، والقاضي عبد الصمد بن محمد الحرستاني، وغيرهم) [طبقات الشافعية، السبكي، (8/104)].
فأخذ علمهم وتأثر بهم وبأخلاقهم الفاضلة، وسلوكهم الرفيع في الحياة، فجمع بين العلم والأخلاق والسلوك والعمل، كما جمع العز في تحصيله بين العلوم الشرعية والعلوم العربية، فدرس التفسير وعلوم القرآن، والفقه وأصوله، والحديث وعلومه، واللغة والتصوف، والنحو والبلاغة وعلم الخلاف.

* و لقب ب "بائع الأمراء أو بائع الملوك"

الموقف كان بمصر، وهو ذلك الموقف الذي ينقله لنا الإمام السيوطي في كتابه "حسن المحاضرة في أخبار مصر والقاهرة" فيقول: (لما تولى الشيخ عز الدين القضاء تصدى لبيع أمراء الدولة من الأتراك، وذكر أنه لم يثبت عنده أنهم أحرار، وإن حكم الرق مستصحب عليهم لبيت مال المسلمين، فبلغهم ذلك، فعظم الخطب عندهم، وأجترم الأمر، والشيخ مصمم لا يصحح لهم بيعًا ولا شراءً ولا نكاحًا، وتعطلت مصالحهم لذلك.
وكان من جملتهم نائب السلطنة، فاستثار غضبًا، فاجتمعوا وأرسلوا إليه، فقال: نعقد لكم مجلسًا، وننادي عليكم لبيت مال المسلمين، فرفعوا الأمر إلى السلطان، فبعث إليه فلم يرجع، فأرسل إليه نائب السلطنة بالملاطفة فلم يفد فيه، فانزعج النائب، وقال: كيف ينادي علينا هذا الشيخ، ويبيعنا ونحن ملوك الأرض؟! والله لأضربنه بسيفي هذا.
فركب بنفسه في جماعته، وجاء إلى بيت الشيخ والسيف مسلول في يده، فطرق الباب، فخرج ولد الشيخ، فرأى من نائب السلطنة ما رأى، وشرح له الحال، فما اكترث لذلك، وقال: يا ولدي، أبوك أقل من أن يقتل في سبيل الله، ثم خرج.
حين وقع بصره على النائب يبست يد النائب، وسقط السيف منها، وأرعدت مفاصله، فبكى وسأل الشيخ أن يدعو له، وقال: يا سيدي إيش ـ أي ماذا ـ تعمل؟ فقال: أنادي عليكم وأبيعكم، قال: ففيم تصرف ثمننا؟ قال: في مصالح المسلمين، قال: من يقبضه؟ قال: أنا.
فتمَّ ما أراد، ونادى على الأمراء واحدًا واحدًا، وغالى في ثمنهم ولم يبيعهم إلا بالثمن الوافي، وقبضه وصرفه في وجوه الخير) [حسن المحاضرة في أخبار مصر والقاهرة، السيوطي، (1/269)]، ومن يومها صار العز بن عبد السلام "بائع الأمراء" بحق.

* و لقب ايضا ب لقب "شيخ الإسلام "
هو لقب يطلق على كل علامة متبحر في العلوم الشرعية الإسلامية، وله دراية وريادة بين علماء الاسلام فهذا اللقب يطلق على العالم الكبير الثقة المتبحر في العلوم الشرعية الاسلامية وتختلف إطلاقات هذا اللقب بحسب أتباع العالم. وقد شاع هذا اللقب في حقب زمنية من تاريخ الاجتهاد والفقه الاسلامي .. وهو لقب يعتبر درجة أدبية معنوية .. سببها أعمال عالم وفقيه ونشاطه العلمي الواسع ، غالبا ما يلتصق هذا اللقب باسم علماء و فقهاء بعينهم. وقد أطلق هذا اللقب على العديد من العلماء منهم العز بن عبد السلام وهو شافعي المذهب


" منقول "

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مش بقولك اللى يحصلك لازم يركب مترو
> ههههههههههه


لالالالالالالا تعالى مشى على طول ...المشى رياااااااضة

----------


## hanoaa

استاذ معتز ليا فى ذمتك 5 نقط علشان حضرتك عطلتنى ع الفيس

----------


## hanoaa

> العز.بن.عبد.السلام
> * الملقب بـ: "سلطان العلماء".
> 
> قصد العز العلماء، وجلس في حلقاتهم، ينهل من علومهم، ويكب على الدراسة والفهم والاستيعاب، فاجتاز العلوم بمدة يسيرة، يقول عن نفسه: (ما احتجت في شيء من العلوم إلى أن أكمله على الشيخ الذي أقرأه عليه، وما توسطته، حتى يقول لي: "استغنيت عني واشتغل فيه مع نفسك"، ومع ذلك ما كنت أتركه حتى أختمه عليه) [رفع الأصر عن قضاة مصر، ابن حجر، (1/103)].
> واختار العز كبار العلماء العاملين، فينقل السبكي بعضًا من هؤلاء الفطاحل، وكيف تلقى العز بن عبد السلام العلم على أيديهم، فيقول: (تفقه على الشيخ فخر الدين ابن عساكر، وقرأ الأصول على الشيخ سيف الدين الآمدي وغيره، وسمع الحديث من الحافظ أبي محمد القاسم بن الحافظ الكبير أبي القاسم ابن عساكر، وشيخ الشيوخ عبد اللطيف بن إسماعيل بن أبي سعد البغدادي، وعمر بن محمد بن طَبَرْزَد، وحنبل بن عبد الله الرُّصافي، والقاضي عبد الصمد بن محمد الحرستاني، وغيرهم) [طبقات الشافعية، السبكي، (8/104)].
> فأخذ علمهم وتأثر بهم وبأخلاقهم الفاضلة، وسلوكهم الرفيع في الحياة، فجمع بين العلم والأخلاق والسلوك والعمل، كما جمع العز في تحصيله بين العلوم الشرعية والعلوم العربية، فدرس التفسير وعلوم القرآن، والفقه وأصوله، والحديث وعلومه، واللغة والتصوف، والنحو والبلاغة وعلم الخلاف.
> 
> * و لقب ب "بائع الأمراء أو بائع الملوك"
> 
> ...


مش بقولك دايماً مختلف يا حكيم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> استاذ معتز ليا فى ذمتك 5 نقط علشان حضرتك عطلتنى ع الفيس


ازاى بقى يا هناء اذا كان الاستاذ معتز نفسه كان هنا ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> لالالالالالالا تعالى مشى على طول ...المشى رياااااااضة


وله يارجب
أيوه ياأستاذ
اشترى كل اللبان اللى فى السوق ياوله

ماشى ياجيهان
انا عاوزك تندغى لبان على اد ماتقدرى
بس اندغى للآاااااااااااااااااخر
ههههههههه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> العز.بن.عبد.السلام
> * الملقب بـ: "سلطان العلماء".
> 
> قصد العز العلماء، وجلس في حلقاتهم، ينهل من علومهم، ويكب على الدراسة والفهم والاستيعاب، فاجتاز العلوم بمدة يسيرة، يقول عن نفسه: (ما احتجت في شيء من العلوم إلى أن أكمله على الشيخ الذي أقرأه عليه، وما توسطته، حتى يقول لي: "استغنيت عني واشتغل فيه مع نفسك"، ومع ذلك ما كنت أتركه حتى أختمه عليه) [رفع الأصر عن قضاة مصر، ابن حجر، (1/103)].
> واختار العز كبار العلماء العاملين، فينقل السبكي بعضًا من هؤلاء الفطاحل، وكيف تلقى العز بن عبد السلام العلم على أيديهم، فيقول: (تفقه على الشيخ فخر الدين ابن عساكر، وقرأ الأصول على الشيخ سيف الدين الآمدي وغيره، وسمع الحديث من الحافظ أبي محمد القاسم بن الحافظ الكبير أبي القاسم ابن عساكر، وشيخ الشيوخ عبد اللطيف بن إسماعيل بن أبي سعد البغدادي، وعمر بن محمد بن طَبَرْزَد، وحنبل بن عبد الله الرُّصافي، والقاضي عبد الصمد بن محمد الحرستاني، وغيرهم) [طبقات الشافعية، السبكي، (8/104)].
> فأخذ علمهم وتأثر بهم وبأخلاقهم الفاضلة، وسلوكهم الرفيع في الحياة، فجمع بين العلم والأخلاق والسلوك والعمل، كما جمع العز في تحصيله بين العلوم الشرعية والعلوم العربية، فدرس التفسير وعلوم القرآن، والفقه وأصوله، والحديث وعلومه، واللغة والتصوف، والنحو والبلاغة وعلم الخلاف.
> 
> * و لقب ب "بائع الأمراء أو بائع الملوك"
> 
> ...


من أكثر علماء الاسلام الذين احترمتهم ...نموذج ما أحوجنا له الان 
أشكرك حكيم على الاضافة الجميلة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> مش بقولك دايماً مختلف يا حكيم



يعنى خلاص ياهنوووءة كده متصالحين ؟

بينى وبينك هوا الغباء حاجة مختلفة برضه
ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## hanoaa

> ازاى بقى يا هناء اذا كان الاستاذ معتز نفسه كان هنا ؟؟؟!!!


إسأليه و هو يقولك

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> من أكثر علماء الاسلام الذين احترمتهم ...نموذج ما أحوجنا له الان 
> أشكرك حكيم على الاضافة الجميلة



العفو ياجيهان

العز بن عبد السلام
شخصية مهمة فى التاريخ
هو العقائدي السياسي
رجل عقيدة وقضاء وسياسة
ومثله قليلون

----------


## ابن طيبة

عشان هناء هي اللي بتعمل المجلة ورد يا جيهان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> وله يارجب
> أيوه ياأستاذ
> اشترى كل اللبان اللى فى السوق ياوله
> 
> ماشى ياجيهان
> انا عاوزك تندغى لبان على اد ماتقدرى
> بس اندغى للآاااااااااااااااااخر
> ههههههههه


ايه دا انت استدعيت رجب ؟؟؟؟!!!!!


ليه ماتسيبوا نايم ما هو نايم من اول المسابقة والامور ماشية اخر حلاوة ...


بس ولوووووووووووووو 

ما حدش هايحرمنى من اللبان بتاعى ابدااااااااا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> عشان هناء هي اللي بتعمل المجلة ورد يا جيهان


أهااااااااا فهمت ..
طيب يعنى هى حبكتتتتت يا هناء نشتغلى فيها وقت المسابقة ؟؟؟!!!!
هههههههههههههههه

----------


## hanoaa

> يعنى خلاص ياهنوووءة كده متصالحين ؟
> 
> بينى وبينك هوا الغباء حاجة مختلفة برضه
> ههههههههههههههههه


هو احنا كنا متخانقين

----------


## hanoaa

> أهااااااااا فهمت ..
> طيب يعنى هى حبكتتتتت يا هناء نشتغلى فيها وقت المسابقة ؟؟؟!!!!
> هههههههههههههههه


 ياسيتى ماكنتش بشتغل كنت بسأله رأيه فى إللى أنا عملته

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ياسيتى ماكنتش بشتغل كنت بسأله رأيه فى إللى أنا عملته



وقالك ايه ؟
وقولتيله ايه؟
وقالك ايه؟
وقولتيله ايه ؟
...
..
وقالك ايه؟
هههههههههههه

----------


## ghazala son

> *النقاط بعد الحلقة الخامسة*
> 
> * جيهان 19 نقاط*
> *حكيم عيون 14نقاط*
> *هنوءة 11نقاط*
>  *اليمامة 6 نقاط*
>   *مصراوية جدا 4 نقاط*
> *ghazala son  نقطتان*
> 
> ...




 انا مش عارف اشكركم ازاي يا جماعة  :: 
اصل انا اول مرةمن يوم ما اشتركت في المنتدي يبقي ليا اي مشاركة في اي مسابقة او اي نشاط :: 
علشان كده انا مبسوط  :: 
والف شكر للاستاذ حكيم عيون اللي لسا ما اتشرفتش باسمه
وعلي العموم فاتتني حلقة النهارده   :: ويا ويلكوا بكره وخصوصا الناس الي راكبة مترو  ::

----------


## ghazala son

> *الحلقة السادسة*
> 
> *هو سلطان في مجاله* 
> *هو بائع الملوك... ليس مجازا نعم لقد باع الملوك في سوق النخاسة*
> *عالم مسلم سني علي مذهب الاشاعرة و فقيه شافعي*
> *كان من ابرز الداعيين لمواجهة الغزو المغولي التتري* 
> *لم يقيد نفسه بوضع العمامة علي راسه كما كانت عادة العلماء و الفقهاء في عصره*
> *نزل إلى مصر سنة 639*
> *و ولي الخطابة و القضاء*
> *فامتنع عالم مصر الجليل الشيخ زكي الدين المنذري عن الإفتاء بحضوره احتراماً له وتقديراً لعلمه، فقال: »كنا نفتي قبل حضوره، وأما بعد حضوره فمنصب الفتيا متعيّن فيه*


الف الف مبروك اللي علي عكس حلاتي سلموا من افة التاخير وفازوا بالحلقة دي وربنا يعوض عليا بكره ان شاء الله 
منها لله الدروس الخصوصية هيا الي اخرتني

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تشكرنا بإنك تيجى المسابقة كل يوم فى الميعاااااد

----------


## ghazala son

> تشكرنا بإنك تيجى المسابقة كل يوم فى الميعاااااد


اول حاجة المشاركة كان فيها غلطة واتعدلت ودا للتنويه 
وتاني حاجة التمس العذر امبارح كنت موجود والنت كان بطئ والنهارده الدروس الخصوصية اخرتني يلا بقي اعمل ايه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ابن طيبة

واضح كده انك مش فاضى
وعامل المسابقة دى من تحت الضرس

----------


## hanoaa

> وقالك ايه ؟
> وقولتيله ايه؟
> وقالك ايه؟
> وقولتيله ايه ؟
> ...
> ..
> وقالك ايه؟
> هههههههههههه


مش هاقولكوا

----------


## hanoaa

> انا مش عارف اشكركم ازاي يا جماعة 
> اصل انا اول مرةمن يوم ما اشتركت في المنتدي يبقي ليا اي مشاركة في اي مسابقة او اي نشاط
> علشان كده انا مبسوط 
> والف شكر للاستاذ حكيم عيون اللي لسا ما اتشرفتش باسمه
> وعلي العموم فاتتني حلقة النهارده  ويا ويلكوا بكره وخصوصا الناس الي راكبة مترو


اسمه حكيم عيون مالوش اسم تانى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ابن طيبة
> 
> واضح كده انك مش فاضى
> وعامل المسابقة دى من تحت الضرس


آه صحيح فييييين نتيجة الحلقة بتاعة النهاردة يا استاذ معتز

----------


## ابن طيبة

يا جماعة النور بيقطع عندكم زي ما كان بيحصل السنة اللي فاتت و بيقعد بالكام ساعة و لا عندنا في الهرم بس الكلام ده
من اول رمضان و النور بيقطع و اقل حاجة كانت ثالث يوم ساعة و نص
الواحد زهق بجد 
ما الحاج يونس قال مافيش قطع للكهرباء ايه اللي بيحصل ده

----------


## ابن طيبة

معلش حكيم و جيهان و هنوءة و غزالة صن 
غصب عني و الله
بالعكس يا حكيم انا مبسوط بالمسابقة جدا حتي و ان كانت المشاركات مش زي كل سنة
اهه حاجة بتجمعنا و حتي و ان كان العدد اقل من اي سنة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يا جماعة النور بيقطع عندكم زي ما كان بيحصل السنة اللي فاتت و بيقعد بالكام ساعة و لا عندنا في الهرم بس الكلام ده
> من اول رمضان و النور بيقطع و اقل حاجة كانت ثالث يوم ساعة و نص
> الواحد زهق بجد 
> ما الحاج يونس قال مافيش قطع للكهرباء ايه اللي بيحصل ده


استاذ معتز ..انا ساكنة في الهرم والنور الحمد لله من أول رمضان مقطعش خالص 

على فكرة ..ممكن يكون إحم إحم ..اللهو الخفي ..ومش هقول اكتر من كدة  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> استاذ معتز ..انا ساكنة في الهرم والنور الحمد لله من أول رمضان مقطعش خالص 
> 
> على فكرة ..ممكن يكون إحم إحم ..اللهو الخفي ..ومش هقول اكتر من كدة


 لا بجد يا مصراوية ده احنا اتعقدنا مع انهم لسة مغيرين الكبل العمومي بتاع نزلة السمان من كام شهر
بعد و لا الف بلاغ دلوقتي رجعت الدنيا اسوا من الاول 
و اللهم الخفي ده بقي حسني و لا المجلس
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النقاط بعد الحلقة السادسة*

* جيهان 24 نقاط*
*حكيم عيون 19 نقطة*
*هنوءة 14 نقاط*
 *اليمامة 6 نقاط*
  *مصراوية جدا 4 نقاط*
*ghazala son  نقطتان*

 *
*   *الف مبروك*
  *و ميعادنا بكرة اذا اراد الرحمن*
  *مع شخصية جديدة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة السابعة*

*هو قاهر العالم ... هكذا الترجمة الحرفية لاسمه*
*هو صاحب اكبر امبراطورية عرفها التاريخ* 
*هو الخاقان سفاك الدماء* 
*قامبتوحيد العديد من القبائل و اسس لدولته التي اصبحت مع الايام امبراطورية تضم العديد من الدول و الدويلات ذات الاعراق المختلفة و اللغات المتعددة*
*لصدر مرسوما باعتماد الابجدية الاويغورية كنظام للكتابة في الامبراطورة المترامية الاطراف*
*
مقولاته المشهورة

**"إنه ليس كافيا أن أكون ناجحا-- كل الآخرين يجب أن يفشلوا"

**"بمعونة السماء لقد فتحت لكم امبراطورية عظيمة. لكن حياتي كانت قصيرة للغاية لتحقيق غزو العالم. هذه المهمة تركتها لكم "

**"أنا عقاب الرب... إذا لم ترتكبوا أكبر الخطاية، لان الله يبعث عقوبة مثلي عليكم".

**"أنا على استعداد بالتضحية بنصف شعب ..... لكي يستقيم النصف الثاني".

**سعادتنا الكبرى هو ان تشتت عدوك، من اجل دفعه قبلك، لرؤية المدن تحولت إلى رماد، لمعرفة أولئك الذين يحبونه غارقين في البكاء، وتضعه في حضن زوجاته وبناته".

**اذا جسدي مات، اسمحوا لجسدي ان يموت، ولكن لا تدع بلدي تموت.*

*من هو صاحب شخصيتنا*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الاسكندر الاكبر

----------


## اليمامة

جانكيز خان

----------


## مصراويةجدا

جانكيز خان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

جانكيز خان

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الاسكندر الاكبر


تهئ تهئ تهئ كررررررررررررررر

----------


## ابن طيبة

هاه مين تاني

----------


## جيهان محمد على

طب والله والله كنت هاقول جانكيز خان

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> طب والله والله كنت هاقول جانكيز خان


إمسحي دموعك يا جيهان ..ده طلع جانكيز خان 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ابن طيبة

هههههههههههههههههه
الاجابة فعلا جنكيز خان

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> جانكيز خان


ايوة بأة  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النقاط بعد الحلقة السادسة*

* جيهان 27 نقاط*
*حكيم عيون 19 نقطة*
*هنوءة 14 نقاط*
 *اليمامة 11 نقاط*
  *مصراوية جدا 8 نقاط*
*ghazala son  نقطتان*

*اختفي في هذه الحلقة حكيم عيون غزالة صن و هنوءة* 
 *
*   *الف مبروك*
  *و ميعادنا بكرة اذا اراد الرحمن*
  *مع شخصية جديدة*

----------


## ghazala son

الاسكندر الاكبر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> إمسحي دموعك يا جيهان ..ده طلع جانكيز خان 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لا يا ساره مش مرة مصطفى رع ومرة جانكيز خان 
دا كتير عليه كدا والله... انا اتحسدت يا جماعة ...!!
وكنت هاكتب اسمه والله بس حاجة خلتنى اغير رأيى فى اخر ثانية واكتب الاسكندر

----------


## اليمامة

> ايوة بأة


مرة من نفسى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> لا يا ساره مش مرة مصطفى رع ومرة جانكيز خان 
> دا كتير عليه كدا والله... انا اتحسدت يا جماعة ...!!
> وكنت هاكتب اسمه والله بس حاجة خلتنى اغير رأيى فى اخر ثانية واكتب الاسكندر


حاجة غريبة ..حاجة غريبة 
السما بتغني انتا سامعهاااااااااااا  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الاسكندر الاكبر


 جنكيز خان يا غزالة صن 
تتعوض بكرة و لا يهمك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *النقاط بعد الحلقة السادسة*
> 
> * جيهان 27 نقاط*
> *حكيم عيون 19 نقطة*
> *هنوءة 14 نقاط*
>  *اليمامة 11 نقاط*
>   *مصراوية جدا 8 نقاط*
> *ghazala son  نقطتان*
> 
> ...


ااااه اختفى وبعت رجب بداله

----------


## ابن طيبة

> لا يا ساره مش مرة مصطفى رع ومرة جانكيز خان 
> دا كتير عليه كدا والله... انا اتحسدت يا جماعة ...!!
> وكنت هاكتب اسمه والله بس حاجة خلتنى اغير رأيى فى اخر ثانية واكتب الاسكندر


فعلا عين الكبيرة يا جيهان شوية بخور و عين عفريت و فسوخة و كله هيبقي تمام ما تقلقيش

هناء كمان خدت عين هي و حكيم

----------


## ghazala son

جنكيزخان ومتاسف علي التاخير بسبب النت

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> حاجة غريبة ..حاجة غريبة 
> السما بتغني انتا سامعهاااااااااااا


انا هامشى من هنا خلاص انا اتعصبت

----------


## اليمامة

> ااااه اختفى وبعت رجب بداله


بقى أنا برضو رجب يا جيهان 
أنا
أنا
أنا رجب !!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جانكيز خان



قبل ما امشى ...
حمد لله على سلامتك يا ندى

----------


## ابن طيبة

> انا هامشى من هنا خلاص انا اتعصبت


و تسيبي الفرصة للكبيرة تستفرد بالمسابقة ... لا لا يا جيهان

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> انا هامشى من هنا خلاص انا اتعصبت


بصي هتلاقيني حطالك حاجة جميلة في عبر عن حالتك ..اسمعيها هتنامي على طول
وهتصحي اول يوم العيد بإذن الله بدون مقاطعة  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> انا هامشى من هنا خلاص انا اتعصبت


جيهان ..الايموشن دا بجد واجعنى اوى 
البنت مابتسكتشى
مش بتاخد نفسها خالص 
خليها تاخد نفسها والنبى 
انا مش عارفة آخد نفسى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> و تسيبي الفرصة للكبيرة تستفرد بالمسابقة ... لا لا يا جيهان


اوباااااااااااااااااز
خليك محضر خير يا استاذ معتز 
بدل ما ابعتلك الياكشي يقطعلك النور تاني  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> قبل ما امشى ...
> حمد لله على سلامتك يا ندى


ربنا يخليكى ويسلمك يا حبيبتى
شكرا يا جيهان
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> بقى أنا برضو رجب يا جيهان 
> أنا
> أنا
> أنا رجب !!!


يا حبيبتى مش انتى خالص 
رجب دا بعيد عنك روح شريرة بتحوم على المكان عشان تلخبطنا وتجيبلنا تخلف عقلى وقت مانيجى نعتمد الاجابة 

انتى مش ملاحظة انه محضره من امبارح ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## ghazala son

> جنكيز خان يا غزالة صن 
> تتعوض بكرة و لا يهمك



اعمل ايه بس في حظي ده 
دانا يدوب بصلح الاسم ضغطت علي الاضافة بالغلط هئ هئ هئ هئ
وكمان حتي النت البطئ اخرني عن تصحيح الاجابة تحياتي لك ا.استاذ معتز وكل سنة وانت طييب

----------


## اليمامة

> يا حبيبتى مش انتى خالص 
> رجب دا بعيد عنك روح شريرة بتحوم على المكان عشان تلخبطنا وتجيبلنا تخلف عقلى وقت مانيجى نعتمد الاجابة 
> 
> انتى مش ملاحظة انه محضره من امبارح ؟؟؟!!!


ههههههههه
هو موجود معاه دايما يا جيهان 
وبيطلعه كارت بلانش وقت اللزوم بس

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اوباااااااااااااااااز
> خليك محضر خير يا استاذ معتز 
> بدل ما ابعتلك الياكشي يقطعلك النور تاني


يعنى اعمل ايه ياربى ؟؟؟؟!!!!
رجب والياكشى مع بعض فى وقت واحد ...
ايييييه يا استاذ معتز هى مسابقاتك على طول ملغمة كدا 
؟؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

قالك الأسكندر الأكبر ..هئ 

يا جماعة مستنيين من عضوة كاتبة في توقيعها 

"لأننا بنحب البلح ..حملونا بذر ونوايا"

كويس إنها مقالتش الإجابة تين شوكي  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ايه دا هوا انا لسة ما مشتش ؟؟؟!!!
باااااااى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> 


على اخر رمضان هتستوي متقلقيش  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

هههههههههههههه

منورة يا ندي


كويس كله وقع في بعض 
اروح بقي و انا مبسوط

وله يا رجب 
هات الكارتة يا وله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> قالك الأسكندر الأكبر ..هئ 
> 
> يا جماعة مستنيين من عضوة كاتبة في توقيعها 
> 
> "لأننا بنحب البلح ..حملونا بذر ونوايا"
> 
> كويس إنها مقالتش الإجابة تين شوكي


سااااااااااااااااااااااره 
امشى من هنا 
امشىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## ابن طيبة

> سااااااااااااااااااااااره 
> امشى من هنا 
> امشىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


كله ياخد ساتر 
الحرب ابتدت

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> كله ياخد ساتر 
> الحرب ابتدت


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## اليمامة

> هههههههههههههه
> 
> منورة يا ندي
> 
> 
> كويس كله وقع في بعض 
> اروح بقي و انا مبسوط
> 
> وله يا رجب 
> هات الكارتة يا وله


ربنا يخليك يا أستاذ معتز 
النور نورك كله
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*جنكيز خان



1162-1227 م

يعتبر القائد المغولي جنكيز خان أعظم فاتح في التاريخ اسمه بالأصل تيموجن. اصبح قائدا وهو في سن الثالثة عشرة.
و عين قائدا لقبيلة ياكا المغولية البدوية الأسيوية . وفي عام 1206 م وحد جميع القبائل المغولية تحت سيطرته وقد سماه
زعماء القبائل بجنكيز خان ( امبراطور كل الرجال ) . صنع جنكيزخان من فرسان المغول الأشداء جيشا جرارا وهمجيا ليحتل آسيا.
من موسكو وحتى بيجينغ. كان حاكما ذكيا، حافظ على السلام في امبراطوريته الواسعة و تسامح مع مختلف العقائد.
مات جنكيز خان في عام 1227 م عندما سقط من جواده . وخلفه ابنه اوجودي الذي عزز انتصارات وادله.

يُعتَقَد ان جنكيز ولد - حين ولادته سمى باسم تيموجن - مابين عامي 1162 و 1167 ، وقد كان الابن البكر ليسوگيه Yesügei شيخ قبيلة كياد Kiyad و تكتب مفردا ب كيان Kiyan . وتسمى عائلة يسوگيه Yesügei بـ بورجيگن Borjigin ومفردها هو بورجيگيد Borjigid .
وعُرف والد تيموجين بالشدة والبأس حيث كانت تخشاه القبائل الأخرى، وقد سمى ابنه "تيموجين" بهذا الاسم تيمنًا بمولده في يوم انتصاره على إحدى القبائل التي كان يتنازع معها، وتمكنه من القضاء على زعيمهم الذي كان يحمل هذا الاسم.
ولم تطل الحياة بأبيه،فقد قتل على يد التتار المجاورين لهم في عام 1175 ميلادية ، تاركًا حملا ثقيلا ومسئولية جسيمة لـ"تيموجين" الابن الأكبر الذي كان غض الإهاب لم يتجاوز الثالثة عشرة من عمره، وما كان ليقوى على حمل تبعات قبيلة كبيرة مثل "كياد"، فانفض عنه حلفاء أبيه، وانصرف عنه الأنصار والأتباع، واستغلت قبيلته صغر سنه فرفضت الدخول في طاعته، على الرغم من كونه الوريث الشرعي لرئاسة قبيلته، والتفَّت حول زعيم آخر، وفقدت أسرته الجاه والسلطان، وهامت في الأرض تعيش حياة قاسية، وتذوق مرارة الجوع والفقر والحرمان.
تأسيس الامبراطوريه المنغولية
بعد ان تم انتخابه لرئاسة القبائل المغولية قام بالعديد من الأعمال الهامة مثل توزيع الوظائف الهامة على معونيه سواء حربية او مدنية وعين حرس خصوصين لحمايته و توفير المؤن و التأكد من تنفيذ اوامره و عين صديق عمره بوريتشو الذى انقذه بعد وقوعه في الأسر في مهمة الشراف على كل هؤلاء ثم قام بالتغلب على جميع منافسيه من قبائل التايجوت أعدؤه القدامى و كذلك تغلب على حكومة الصين الشمالية وعين سنة 1206 حاكما وخانا اعظم على كل القبائل المغوليه ووضع تشريعات الياسا (والتي منها اشتقت كلمة سياسة) ونصت على:
نظمت العلاقات بين افراد الأسرة الواحدة 
احلت زواج الرجل من أختين. 
زواج الابن من زوجات ابيه بإستثناء امه. 
التجسس و كشف عورات الأخرين و تاويث المياه و ترك جوعان دون اطعامه او عطشان دون سقيه عقوبتها الموت

السلطان الأعظم عند التتار ، وهوالذي وضع لهم السياسا التي يتحاكمون إليها ويحكمون بها ، وأكثرها مخالف لشرائع الله تعالى وكتبه ، وهو شيء اقترحه من عند نفسه ، وتبعوه في ذلك ، وكانت تزعم أمه أنها حملته من شعاع الشمس ، فلهذا لا يعرف له أب ، والظاهر أنه مجهول النسب .
وكان في ابتداء أمره خصيصاً عند الملك أز بك خان ، وكان إذ ذاك شاباًحسناً ، وكان اسمه أولاً تمرجي ، ثم لما عظم سمى نفسه جنكيزخان ، وكان هذا الملك قد قربه وأدناه ، فحسده عظماء الملك ووشوا به إليه حتى أخرجوه عليه ، ولم يقتله ولم يجد له طريقاً في ذنب يتسلط عليه به ، فهو في ذلك إذ تغضب الملك على مملوكين صغيرين فهربا منه ولجآ إلى جنكيز خان فأكرمهما وأحسن إليهما ، فأخبراه بما يضمره الملك أز بك خان من قتله ، فأخذ حذره وتحيز بدولة ، وأتبعه طوائف من التتار ، وصار كثيراً من أصحاب أز بك خان ينفرون إليه ويفدون عليه فيكرمهم ويعطيهم ، حتى قويت شوكته وكثرت جنوده ، ثم حارب بعد ذلك أز بك خان فظفر به وقتله ، واستحوذ على مملكته وملكه ، وعظم أمره وبعد صيته ، وخضعت له قبائل الترك كلها حتى صار يركب في نحو ثمانمائة ألف مقاتل ، وأكثر القبائل قبيلته التي هو منها ، وكان يصطاد من السنة ثلاثة أشهر والباقي للحرب والحكم . 
ثم نشبت الحرب بينه وبين الملك علاء الدين خوارزم شاه صاحب بلاد خراسان وأذربيجان والعراق وغير ذلك ، فقهره جنكيز خان وغلبه واستحوذ على سائر بلاده بنفسه وبأولاده في أيسر مدة بلا منازع ولا مدافع ، كما ذكرنا في الحلقات السابقة ، وكان ابتداء ملك جنكيز خان سنة 599 هـ ، ووفاته سنة 624هـ ، فجعلوه في تابوت من حديد وعلقوه بين جبلين هنالك .
وأما كتابه الياسا فإنه كان يكتب في مجلدين بخط غليظ ، ويحمل على بعير عندهم ، وقد ذكر بعضهم أنه كان يصعد جبلاً ثم ينزل ثم يصعد ثم ينزل مراراً حتى يعي ويقع مغشياً عليه ، ويأمر من عنده أن يكتب ما يلقى على لسانه حينئذ ، فإن كان هذا هكذا فالظاهر أن الشيطان كان ينطق على لسانه بما فيها.*


" منقول "

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*وله يارجب
أيوه ياأستاذ
إفتح الراديون ياوله
وسمعنا حاجة* 






*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*الله الله
على الفن المصري
الله*





*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*ياسلام
على ألف ليلة وليلة ياسلام
إيه صوت زوزو ده؟
إيه السحر ده
وطاهر أبو فاشا
ومحمد محمود شعبان
مش ممكن
ياااااه على الفن والإبداع*




*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*وله يارجب
أيوه ياأستاذ
يلا ياوله جهز السحور ياوله*






*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## ابن طيبة

ايه الجمال ده يا حكيم 
رجعتنا لايام ... احلي ايام
ممكن استلف منك رجب شوية يحقق لي بعض الاحلام

----------


## hanoaa

حكيم أنت هاييييييييييييييييييييييييييل

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الثامنة* 

*اكثر من روى الحديث عن رسولنا الكريم صلي الله عليه و سلم* 
*كان في الجاهلية عبد شمس* 
*أسلم في دوس على يد الصحابي الجليل الطفيل بن عمرو الدوسي رضي الله عنه في السنة 7هـوهو وحده الذي أجاب دعوة الطفيل بن عمرو الدوسي - بعد أبي الطفيل وزوجه - عندما دعا الطفيل قبيلته دوسًا إلى الإسلام وقدم مع الطفيل بن عمرو الدوسي إلى الرسول في مكة عندما طلب الطفيل من رسول الله أن يدعو على دوس، وقال الصحابي عندها "هلكت دوس" ولكن النبي قال"اللهم اهد دوسًا*
*قال الامام البخاري: روى عنه ثمانمائة نفس أو أكثر، وكما رووا عنه فقد رجعوا إليه في السؤال والفتوى، ومنهم من قدمه في ذلك ووافقه فيما قال.*
*كان للنبي  الأثر الأكبر في تنشئة وتربيته أ، فمنذ أن قدم إلى النبي  لم يفارقه مطلقاً، وخلال سنوات قليلة حصل من العلم عن الرسول  ما لم يحصله أحد من الصحابة جميعًا، وكان النبي  يوجهه كثيرًا،*
*دفن بالبقيع سنة 57 هـ عن عمر يناهز 78 عاما*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ابو هريرة رضى الله عنه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ابو هريرة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ابو هريرة

----------


## hanoaa

أبو هريرة

----------


## ابن طيبة

ليه علامات استفهام يا حكيم 
كفاية اكثر من روي الحديث ايه رجب مش معاك و لا ايه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

اما انتى ياهنوووءة دخلتى وغيرتى الصفحة 
وخليتينا نعمل رفريش تانى
طب ماجاوبتيش ليه؟
ههههههههههههه

----------


## ابن طيبة

هناء ظهرت من جديد 
كفارة يا استاذة 
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ابو هريرة رضى الله عنه


على فكرة انا سايباهالك بمزاجي
عشان صعبتي عليا اوووووي إمبارح 
بس متاخديش على كدة كتير 
 اوكي ياhoney  
 :Girl (13):

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ليه علامات استفهام يا حكيم 
> كفاية اكثر من روي الحديث ايه رجب مش معاك و لا ايه


بصراحة يعنى ماعرفتش الاسم الا من الجملة دى 
هههههههههههههههه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اما انتى ياهنوووءة دخلتى وغيرتى الصفحة 
> وخليتينا نعمل رفريش تانى
> طب ماجاوبتيش ليه؟
> ههههههههههههه


ااااه وانا بعمل ريفريش ولاقيت الصفحة اتغيرت كنت هاتجننننننننننننن هههههههههه

----------


## hanoaa

> اما انتى ياهنوووءة دخلتى وغيرتى الصفحة 
> وخليتينا نعمل رفريش تانى
> طب ماجاوبتيش ليه؟
> ههههههههههههه


علشان المنتدى تقل و الصفحة ماكنتش عايزة تفتح و البوست ماكنش عايز يتبعت 
مش ذنبى أكيد انا كنت عايزة اجاوب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> على فكرة انا سايباهالك بمزاجي
> عشان صعبتي عليا اوووووي إمبارح 
> بس متاخديش على كدة كتير 
>  اوكي ياhoney



طب خلينى اصعب عليكى كل يوم بقى 

اه اه نسيت

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> علشان المنتدى تقل و الصفحة ماكنتش عايزة تفتح و البوست ماكنش عايز يتبعت 
> مش ذنبى أكيد انا كنت عايزة اجاوب


هناء يا حبيبتي انا من ساعة ما عرفتك وانتي بتشتكي من النت وعمايله معاكي 
بقولك ايه 



























ما تجربي ترجعي للحمام الزاجل ..شغال برضو وسريع والله  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> طب خلينى اصعب عليكى كل يوم بقى 
> 
> اه اه نسيت


هئ هئ 
موزة ..هاكلها واحطلك قشرتها على باب المسابقة بكرة  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> هناء ظهرت من جديد 
> كفارة يا استاذة


ميرسى يا أستاذ معتز بس أنا ماكنتش فى السجن

----------


## ghazala son

ابي هريرة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هيا فين ندى هانم ؟ جابت رجلي وخلعت تقريبا  ::

----------


## ghazala son

> علشان المنتدى تقل و الصفحة ماكنتش عايزة تفتح و البوست ماكنش عايز يتبعت 
> مش ذنبى أكيد انا كنت عايزة اجاوب


وانا برده شايف ان المنتدي تقل اوي دا الصفحة بتفتح في الخمس دقايق بتوع المسابقة عايزين نشوف حل

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ليه علامات استفهام يا حكيم 
> كفاية اكثر من روي الحديث ايه رجب مش معاك و لا ايه



*علامات الاستفهام مش عشان السؤال
الوله رجب اما لقى هنوووءة عملت آخر مشاركة فى الصفحة بمنتهى العبئرية
عمل نفسه هوا كمان عبئري
وعمل مشاركة عشان تتفتح صفحة جديدة
واما عملها الوله كنت انت نزلت الحلقة
جريت انا وهوا من تانى
وقريت وقرا
وقرا قرا
بس انا هزئته بافترا
وغيرها فى خيرها
بقى*
*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ميرسى يا أستاذ معتز بس أنا ماكنتش فى السجن


يا بنتي انت ردك كانك بتحدفي سباطة موز في وشي
ماشي يا ستي 
مش كفارة 
حمدلله ع السلامة يا هناء 
بس خلاص
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هناء.. هناء ..هناء 




































كفاااااااااااااارة  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *علامات الاستفهام مش عشان السؤال
> الوله رجب اما لقى هنوووءة عملت آخر مشاركة فى الصفحة بمنتهى العبئرية
> عمل نفسه هوا كمان عبئري
> وعمل مشاركة عشان تتفتح صفحة جديدة
> واما عملها الوله كنت انت نزلت الحلقة
> جريت انا وهوا من تانى
> وقريت وقرا
> وقرا قرا
> بس انا هزئته بافترا
> ...


غلططططططططططط
غيرها فى..... غييييييييييييييرها  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> اما انتى ياهنوووءة دخلتى وغيرتى الصفحة 
> وخليتينا نعمل رفريش تانى
> طب ماجاوبتيش ليه؟
> ههههههههههههه





> ااااه وانا بعمل ريفريش ولاقيت الصفحة اتغيرت كنت هاتجننننننننننننن هههههههههه


خلاص حقكوا عليا 
و بعدين زعلانين ليه علىاعتبار انكوا ماجاوبتوش يعنى 
و لو زعلانين روحوا اضربوا المنتدى هو السبب

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *علامات الاستفهام مش عشان السؤال
> الوله رجب اما لقى هنوووءة عملت آخر مشاركة فى الصفحة بمنتهى العبئرية
> عمل نفسه هوا كمان عبئري
> وعمل مشاركة عشان تتفتح صفحة جديدة
> واما عملها الوله كنت انت نزلت الحلقة
> جريت انا وهوا من تانى
> وقريت وقرا
> وقرا قرا
> بس انا هزئته بافترا
> ...


حكيم العفاريت اشتغلت و لا ايه 
ايش معني المداخلة دي رامية شمال كده

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> علشان المنتدى تقل و الصفحة ماكنتش عايزة تفتح و البوست ماكنش عايز يتبعت 
> مش ذنبى أكيد انا كنت عايزة اجاوب


*
هوا المنتدى بيتقل عندك انتى بس ؟
!!!!!!!
ليه إنتى ف الدور الكام ؟
هههههههههههه*

----------


## ghazala son

فييييييييييييييييييييين نتيجة النهارده يا استاذ معتز

----------


## ابن طيبة

> هناء.. هناء ..هناء 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 بالعند فيك يا هنوءة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> حكيم العفاريت اشتغلت و لا ايه 
> ايش معني المداخلة دي رامية شمال كده



لالالا
ده عشان كتبتها بإيدي الشمال

----------


## ابن طيبة

> فييييييييييييييييييييين نتيجة النهارده يا استاذ معتز


 ثواني يا غزالة حاضر

----------


## ghazala son

> *
> هوا المنتدى بيتقل عندك انتى بس ؟
> !!!!!!!
> ليه إنتى ف الدور الكام ؟
> هههههههههههه*


لا وعندي وحياتك الصفحة تفتح في ثانية وعلشان انزل اشوف المشاركات القي scrol barمش رادي ينزل وعلي كده لخمس دقايق اقل واجب

----------


## ghazala son

> ثواني يا غزالة حاضر


مستنيك اهه

----------


## hanoaa

> يا بنتي انت ردك كانك بتحدفي سباطة موز في وشي
> ماشي يا ستي 
> مش كفارة 
> حمدلله ع السلامة يا هناء 
> بس خلاص


 الله يسلمك يا أستاذ معتز

----------


## hanoaa

> *
> هوا المنتدى بيتقل عندك انتى بس ؟
> !!!!!!!
> ليه إنتى ف الدور الكام ؟
> هههههههههههه*


عقبال مايتقل عندك انت كمان علشان تبطل تريقة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> غلططططططططططط
> غيرها فى..... غييييييييييييييرها



ماشى ماشى ياجيهان
ماتستعجليش اوى كده
بكره اللبان يخلص
وتندغى بِلْي

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> عقبال مايتقل عندك انت كمان علشان تبطل تريقة



هنوووءة
أنا مش بتريق
ماهو النت بيتكركر بالكرونه
وكل اما تعلى النت ينزل

----------


## ابن طيبة



----------


## hanoaa

> *علامات الاستفهام مش عشان السؤال
> الوله رجب اما لقى هنوووءة عملت آخر مشاركة فى الصفحة بمنتهى العبئرية
> عمل نفسه هوا كمان عبئري
> وعمل مشاركة عشان تتفتح صفحة جديدة
> واما عملها الوله كنت انت نزلت الحلقة
> جريت انا وهوا من تانى
> وقريت وقرا
> وقرا قرا
> بس انا هزئته بافترا
> ...


ايه اللى حصل بدل مايتقل بيتعوج

----------


## ghazala son

> 


وانا بقول الsmileys الحلوة دي بتجيبوها منين قولي كده قولي علي العموم ميرسي يا استاذ معتز

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ماشى ماشى ياجيهان
> ماتستعجليش اوى كده
> بكره اللبان يخلص
> وتندغى بِلْي


 والله حرام عليك
انا سنانى وجعتنى بجد ههههههههههههه


بس برضو ...ولوووووووووو

----------


## hanoaa

> هناء.. هناء ..هناء 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ده ايه ده بقى 
أكيد اثار الل عملاه فيكى سارة
ربنا يكون فى عونك يا بنتى

----------


## hanoaa

أستاذ معتز روحت فين
عموما لو موجود استقبل

----------


## nariman

ايه ده المسابقة دي ظهرت امتى ..
مش كنت مالكش نفس يا أستاذ معتز 

يبقى انا كده عرفت مين اللى قطع عليا النت الاسبوع اللي فات ههههههههههههههههههه

كل سنة وانتم طيبين

----------


## ghazala son

> ايه ده المسابقة دي ظهرت امتى ..
> مش كنت مالكش نفس يا أستاذ معتز 
> 
> يبقى انا كده عرفت مين اللى قطع عليا النت الاسبوع اللي فات ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين


من اول رمضان 
هوا مفيش حد يعرف ولا ايه 
 وانا بقول برضه العدد بسيط ليه

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ايه ده المسابقة دي ظهرت امتى ..
> مش كنت مالكش نفس يا أستاذ معتز 
> 
> يبقى انا كده عرفت مين اللى قطع عليا النت الاسبوع اللي فات ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين


هههههههههههههه
عشان تعرفي ان المسابقة دي مخاوية يا نرمين



























ضحكات شريرة متقطعة

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النقاط بعد الحلقة السابعة*

* جيهان  32  نقاط*

*حكيم عيون  23  نقطة*

*هنوءة  16  نقاط*

 *اليمامة  11  نقاط

*   *مصراوية جدا  11  نقاط*

*ghazala son  3 نقاط * 

*
*   *الف مبروك*
  *و ميعادنا بكرة اذا اراد الرحمن*
  *مع شخصية جديدة*

----------


## nariman

> هههههههههههههه
> عشان تعرفي ان المسابقة دي مخاوية يا نرمين
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ضحكات شريرة وكمان متقطعة ..* 
*حاااااضر*
*خبوا عيالكوا بقى علشان ناوية أحط المسابقة دي في دماغي* 

 ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *ضحكات شريرة وكمان متقطعة ..* 
> *حاااااضر*
> *خبوا عيالكوا بقى علشان ناوية أحط المسابقة دي في دماغي*


حمد لله على السلامة يا ناريمان 
كنا مفتقدينك

----------


## hanoaa

> ايه ده المسابقة دي ظهرت امتى ..
> مش كنت مالكش نفس يا أستاذ معتز 
> 
> يبقى انا كده عرفت مين اللى قطع عليا النت الاسبوع اللي فات ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين


حمدالله على السلامة يا نرمو
نورتى
عادى عادى كلنا عرفنا متأخر المسابقة كانت فى السر

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الثامنة

كان سنّيـا من بيت سنّة ثم درس الاعتزال على أبي علي الجبَّائي وتبعه في الاعتزال ثم تاب و وقف علي كرسي في المسجد الجامع بالبصرة يوم الجمعة ونادى بأعلى صوته: من عرفني فقد عرفني ومن لم يعرفني فإني أعرفه بنفسي، أنا فلان بن فلان كنت أقول بخلق القرآن وان الله لا تراه الأبصار وان أفعال الشر أنا أفعلها وأنا تائب مقلع، معتقد للرد على المعتزلة مخرج لفضائحهم ومعايبهم*
*قال الفقيه أبو بكر الصَّيرَفي: "كانت المعتزلة قد رفعوا رءوسهم حتى نشأ صاحبنا فحجزهم في أقماع السَّماسم*
*قالوا عنه انه امام المتكلمين* 
*ولد في البصرة سنة 260 هجرية*
*استخدم نفس وسائل المعتزلة المنطقية والعقلية لدعم عقيدة أهل السنة والحديث وهكذا استطاع أن يواجه المعتزلة بنفس أدواتهم وأساليبهم*
*من اشهر كتبه*
*كتاب الصفات، وهو كبير تكلم فيه على أصناف المعتزلة والجهمية.*
*الإبانة عن أصول الديانة* 
*الفنون في الرد على الملحدين.*
*اختار الدكتور أحمد الطيب شيخ الأزهر، رئيس الرابطة العالمية لخريجي الأزهر، الإمام  ليكون محور الملتقى الخامس لخريجي الأزهر

من هو شخصيتنا لهذا اليوم
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ابن حنبل والله اعلم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

إبن حزم ؟

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الجهمي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ابو الحسن الاشعرى

----------


## ابن طيبة

الكتاب يا اهل العلم

----------


## حكيم عيووون

أبو الحسن الأشعري

----------


## ابن طيبة

من الذي ارتد عن المعتزلة 
و مذهبه مذهب الازهر

----------


## nariman

أبو الحسن الأشعري


والله اعلم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ماعرفششششششششششششش

----------


## مصراويةجدا

احمذ ابن عيسى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لالالالالالالا صح صح هيييييييييييييييه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يوووووووووووه بقى 
الأشعري

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هههههههههههههههههههه يا لهوى على الخبطة ...!!
لا بجد حرام عليك يا استاذ معتز ايه الشخصية دى؟؟!!

----------


## nariman

ايه الدوخة دي يا جدعان

بقى دي الحلقة اللى بترحب بها بيا يا أستاذ معتز

ماكانش العشم والله هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

باب اللوق

----------


## hanoaa

الإمام أبو الحسن الأشعرى

----------


## ابن طيبة

أبو الحسن على بن إسماعيل الأشعرى

هي الاجابة الصحيحة 

و هو امام المتكلمين و الذي قال بخلق القران ثم واجه المعتزلة فالزمهم قدرهم

رحمة الله عليه و كانت هناك دعوة قائمة لتشويهه 

وقف لها الازهر و الازاهرة في العالم اجمع و خصصوا له المؤتمر الخامس لعلماء الازهر حول العالم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اخر كلام الأشعري

----------


## hanoaa

مش ممكن المنتدى بيجى الساعة 11 و بيبقى زى الزفت شوفولكوا حل

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ايه الدوخة دي يا جدعان
> 
> بقى دي الحلقة اللى بترحب بها بيا يا أستاذ معتز
> 
> ماكانش العشم والله هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


طيب نبحث بالكتاب اللي لونه مختلف يا نرمين 
و بعدين معروف مين هو امام المتكلمين و من حاج المعتزلة فقهرهم و الزمهم قدرهم رحمة الله عليه

----------


## nariman

> هههههههههههههههههههه يا لهوى على الخبطة ...!!
> لا بجد حرام عليك يا استاذ معتز ايه الشخصية دى؟؟!!


وجاوبتي اول واحدة برضه وبتقولى لخبطة 

جيهااااااان ... بطلى تعقيد

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" أبو الحسن الأشعري "*

نسبه ونشأته

هو أبو الحسن علي بن إسماعيل بن أبي بشر إسحاق بن سالم بن إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن موسى بن أمير البصرة بلال بن أبي بردة بن أبي موسى عبد الله بن قيس بن حَضَّار الأشعري اليماني البصري. ولد بالبصرة سنة 260 هـ
أسلوبه في النقاش

استخدم أبو الحسن الأشعري نفس وسائل المعتزلة المنطقية والعقلية لدعم عقيدة أهل السنة والحديث وهكذا استطاع أن يواجه المعتزلة بنفس أدواتهم وأساليبهم، وفي سبيل تأسيس منهج عقلي متماسك استخدم أبو الحسن في عدة حالات منهج التأويل لإثبات الصفات السبعة عن طريق العقل: الحياة والعلم والإرادة والقدرة والسمع والبصر والكلام، أما الصفات الخبرية كالوجه واليدين والقدم والساق فتأولها على ما ظن أنها تتفق مع أحكام العقل. جمع أبو الحسن بين منهج أحمد بن حنبل وطريقة عبد الله بن كلاب في الدفاع عن السنة، وبالرغم من ذلك فإن بعض الكتب الأخرى لأبي الحسن ترى جماعة السلفية أنها موافقة لمنهجهم ومنها كتاب (الإبانة عن أصول الديانة) الذي يعتبره بعض السلفية عدولاً من أبي الحسن عن منهجه التأويلي إلى منهج السلف في قبول النصوص دون تأويل، ولكن هذا العدول فيه خلاف فالأشاعرة يرون أن أبا الحسن كان يأخذ بالمنهجين ويستخدم كل منهج في سياقه الخاص.
أطوار حياته

اختلف العلماء في ذكر الأطوار التي مرت بها حياته. فالاتفاق على مرحلتين هما:
المرحلة الأولى: عاش فيها في كنف أبي علي الجبائي شيخ المعتزلة في عصره وتلقى علومه حتى صار نائبه وموضع ثقته. ولم يزل أبو الحسن يتزعم المعتزلة أربعين سنة.
المرحلة الثانية: ثار فيها على عقيدة الاعتزال الذي كان ينافح عنه، بعد أن اعتكف في بيته خمسة عشر يوماً، يفكر ويدرس ويستخير الله تعالى حتى اطمأنت نفسه، وأعلن البراءة من الاعتزال وإنتهى إلى إتباع طريقة عبد الله بن كلاب وأتباعه المعروفين بالكلابية[1]. ولجأ فيه إلى تأويل النصوص بما ظن أنه يتفق مع أحكام العقل، وإثبات الصفات السبع عن طريق العقل: الحياة والعلم والإرادة والقدرة والسمع والبصر والكلام، أما الصفات الخبرية كالوجه واليدين والقدم والساق فتأولها على ما ظن أنها تتفق مع أحكام العقل وهذه هي المرحلة التي ما زال الأشاعرة عليها.
وقد حصل خلاف بين أتباع أبو الحسن الأشعري من الأشاعرة وبين السلفية على وجود المرحلة الثالثة، فالسلفية يقرّون بمرحلة ثالثة مر بها أبو الحسن والتي كان فيها على منهج السلف وبخاصة أحمد ابن حنبل في إثبات الصفات جميعها لله من غير تكييف ولا تشبيه ولا تعطيل ولا تحريف ولا تبديل ولا تمثيل -على قولهم-. وفي هذه المرحلة ألف كتابه "الإبانة عن أصول الديانة" والذي يعتبره بعض السلفية عدولاً من أبي الحسن عن منهجه التأويلي إلى منهج السلف في قبول النصوص دون تأويل، بينما يقول الأشاعرة بأن أبا الحسن كان يأخذ بالمنهجين ويستخدم كل منهج في سياقه الخاص. كما اعتبروا ان النسخة الرائجة من الكتاب غير صحيحة، حيث تحوي على كثير من الدس، لذا فالأشاعرة يعتقدون أن المرحلة الثالثة ليس لها وجود في حياة الأشعري على الإطلاق. ويوافق الأشاعرة في ذلك ابن تيمية، حيث يقول ابن تيمية أن الأشعري لم يعرف غير طريقة المتكلمين.
مؤلفاته

مؤلفات الأشعري كثيرة قيل إنها بلغت ما يقارب الخمسين مصنفا وقيل أكثر من ذلك، منها:
إيضاح البرهان في الرد على أهل الزيغ والطغيان.
تفسير القرءان، وهوكتاب حافل جامع.
الرد على ابن الراوندي في الصفات والقرءان.
الفصول في الرد على الملحدين والخارجين عن الملّة.
القامع لكتاب الخالدي في الارادة.
كتاب الاجتهاد في الأحكام.
كتاب الأخبار وتصحيحها.
كتاب الإدراك في فنون من لطيف الكلام.
كتاب الإمامة.
التبيين عن أصول الدين.
الشرح والتفصيل في الرد على أهل الإفك والتضليل.
العمد في الرؤية.
كتاب الموجز.
كتاب خلق الأعمال.
كتاب الصفات، وهو كبير تكلم فيه على أصناف المعتزلة والجهمية.
كتاب الرد على المجسمة.
اللمع في الرد على أهل الزيغ والبدع.
النقض على الجبائي.
النقض على البلخي.
جمل مقالات الملحدين.
كتاب في الصفات وهو أكبر كتبه نقض فيه آراء المعتزلة.
أدب الجدل.
الفنون في الرد على الملحدين.
النوادر في دقائق الكلام.
جواز رؤية الله تعالى بالأبصار.
مقالات الإسلاميين.
رسالة إلى أهل الثغر.
الإبانة عن أصول الديانة.
وهذه المصنفات الثلاث الأخيرة هي من آخر ما صنفه، وهي المعبرة عن عقيدته التي مات عليها.
وفاته

توفي أبو الحسن الأشعري سنة 324 هـ ودفن ببغداد ونودي على جنازته: "اليوم مات ناصر السنة".


" منقول "

----------


## ابن طيبة

> باب اللوق


اللي يشوف سارة في المنتدي تاني يخلص عليها 







حالا

----------


## nariman

> طيب نبحث بالكتاب اللي لونه مختلف يا نرمين 
> و بعدين معروف مين هو امام المتكلمين و من حاج المعتزلة فقهرهم و الزمهم قدرهم رحمة الله عليه


مانا عملت كده يا ريس ولقيت نفسي الثالثة برضه ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ابن طيبة

> هههههههههههههههههههه يا لهوى على الخبطة ...!!
> لا بجد حرام عليك يا استاذ معتز ايه الشخصية دى؟؟!!


 طب بذمتك تنتظري ايه من شخصية هو امام المتكلمين

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *الحلقة الثامنة
> 
> كان سنّيـا من بيت سنّة ثم درس الاعتزال على أبي علي الجبَّائي وتبعه في الاعتزال ثم تاب و وقف علي كرسي في المسجد الجامع بالبصرة يوم الجمعة ونادى بأعلى صوته: من عرفني فقد عرفني ومن لم يعرفني فإني أعرفه بنفسي، أنا فلان بن فلان كنت أقول بخلق القرآن وان الله لا تراه الأبصار وان أفعال الشر أنا أفعلها وأنا تائب مقلع، معتقد للرد على المعتزلة مخرج لفضائحهم ومعايبهم*
> *قال الفقيه أبو بكر الصَّيرَفي: "كانت المعتزلة قد رفعوا رءوسهم حتى نشأ صاحبنا فحجزهم في أقماع السَّماسم*
> *قالوا عنه انه امام المتكلمين* 
> *ولد في البصرة سنة 260 هجرية*
> *استخدم نفس وسائل المعتزلة المنطقية والعقلية لدعم عقيدة أهل السنة والحديث وهكذا استطاع أن يواجه المعتزلة بنفس أدواتهم وأساليبهم*
> *من اشهر كتبه*
> *كتاب الصفات، وهو كبير تكلم فيه على أصناف المعتزلة والجهمية.*
> ...


دى الحلقة التااااااااااااااسعة يافندم  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*وله يارجب
أيوه ياأستاذ
أستاذ إيه بقى
يقولك صاحب كتاب الصفات
وبرضه تخرف
12 قطعة قطايف يامفتري
وتقولى فكر
ههههههههههه*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> دى الحلقة التااااااااااااااسعة يافندم


*
طبعا انتى آخر تركيز ياجيهان
وعارفه كمان رقم الحلقة

وله يارجب
جهز المهلبية
مفيش فايدة*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

استاذ معتز 
مين اللي فضل يتحايل على حضرتك تعمل المسابقة دي؟

نفس الشخص بقى بيقولك اخرك النهاردة في المسابجة المغفلجة دهي 
يا هيجلبهالك ضلمة  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على



----------


## ابن طيبة

> *وله يارجب
> أيوه ياأستاذ
> أستاذ إيه بقى
> يقولك صاحب كتاب الصفات
> وبرضه تخرف
> 12 قطعة قطايف يامفتري
> وتقولى فكر
> ههههههههههه*


ههههههههههه
حلوة يا حكيم

----------


## ابن طيبة

> دى الحلقة التااااااااااااااسعة يافندم


معلش بقي يا جيهان شخصية الحلقة لخبطني انا كمان

----------


## ابن طيبة

> استاذ معتز 
> مين اللي فضل يتحايل على حضرتك تعمل المسابقة دي؟
> 
> نفس الشخص بقى بيقولك اخرك النهاردة في المسابجة المغفلجة دهي 
> يا هيجلبهالك ضلمة


بصراحة انت يا سارة 
بس يعني المسابقة












مخاوية لوحدها

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> 


*Shame on you*

 :Girl (5):

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *Shame on you*


الحقي يا جيهان بتقولك
Shame on you

يعني يا بليدة
لا يا سارة ما يصحش كده خالص بصراحة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ايه الدوخة دي يا جدعان
> 
> بقى دي الحلقة اللى بترحب بها بيا يا أستاذ معتز
> 
> ماكانش العشم والله هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


بصراحة يا ناريمان ترحيب اخر اخر اخر حاجة يعنى
ما كنتش اعرف انه بيعزك اوى كدا  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> وجاوبتي اول واحدة برضه وبتقولى لخبطة 
> 
> جيهااااااان ... بطلى تعقيد


تؤ تؤ تؤ تؤ

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *وله يارجب
> أيوه ياأستاذ
> أستاذ إيه بقى
> يقولك صاحب كتاب الصفات
> وبرضه تخرف
> 12 قطعة قطايف يامفتري
> وتقولى فكر
> ههههههههههه*


الله حلوة اوووووووووى القطايف دى يا حكيم 
هابعتلك خمسة كيلو تتسلى فيهم لحد ما المسابقة تخلص  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *
> طبعا انتى آخر تركيز ياجيهان
> وعارفه كمان رقم الحلقة
> 
> وله يارجب
> جهز المهلبية
> مفيش فايدة*


لالالالالالالا مابحبهااااااااااش

----------


## hanoaa

أستاذ معتز حضرتك فين استقبل

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *Shame on you*

----------


## hanoaa

اللى عارف أستاذ معتز فين يقوله إنى بدور عليه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*وله يارجب
أيوه ياأستاذ
معاك الحبل؟
أيوه ياأستاذ
والعصايا ياوله ؟
والشمع كمان ياأستاذ
إستعد ياوله*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

كده كتير

----------


## جيهان محمد على

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## اليمامة

أنا جيت وعملت اللى عليا ..يمكن دا السبب !!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اعتقد وقت المسابقة الرسمى كدا انتهى ..يبدو ان الاستاذ معتز عنده مشكلة ما ..!!

----------


## حكيم عيووون

شكرا والله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أنا جيت وعملت اللى عليا ..يمكن دا السبب !!!!


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## اليمامة

طيب هى شغلانة ..حد يعمل أى افتكاسة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

إيه يا ابن طيبة
أنا قلت لرجب يجهز الحبل والعصايا ويكتف
 بس مش انت
هههههههههه
اتمنى تكون بخير

----------


## اليمامة

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههه
حظوظ !!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

على فكرة يا جماعة المسابقة دى شكلها هاتخلص عليه على اخر رمضان
مش ممكن الضغط العصبى اللى ببقى فيه دا ...!!

----------


## اليمامة

لعل المانع خير يا أستاذ معتز ..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أنا جيت وعملت اللى عليا ..يمكن دا السبب !!!!


منورة يا استاذة
انا بقى بطلت اصدق اليمام

----------


## hanoaa

احسن انه ماجاش النت بيستهبل

----------


## اليمامة

> هيا فين ندى هانم ؟ جابت رجلي وخلعت تقريبا


كنت عيانة يا سارة ..أنا برضو أخلع وأسيبك ..!!
لا نموت سوا .. لا نعيش سوا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> احسن انه ماجاش النت بيستهبل


وحياتك حتى لو جه  ::

----------


## hanoaa

استاذ معتز مش موجود حتى على الفيس
تقريبا الكهرباء عنده مقطوعه

----------


## اليمامة

> منورة يا استاذة
> انا بقى بطلت اصدق اليمام


بنورك يا غالية ..
بس بجد انا كنت عيانة جدا ..
صدقى اليمام 
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

عندي إحساس قوي اني عايزة اقول









































هيييييييييييييييييييه
فسحة فسحة فسحة  :Girl (13):

----------


## حكيم عيووون

وله يارجب
هوا انت كتفته ياوله ؟!!!!
ياوله مش هوا ياوله اللى هيتكتف

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> بنورك يا غالية ..
> بس بجد انا كنت عيانة جدا ..
> صدقى اليمام


ماشي خلاص هصدق اليمام 
سلامتك يا نودي  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *وله يارجب
> أيوه ياأستاذ
> معاك الحبل؟
> أيوه ياأستاذ
> والعصايا ياوله ؟
> والشمع كمان ياأستاذ
> إستعد ياوله*


على فكرة بقى هوا دا السر 
ولازم بقى اعرف حكاية الشمع والحبل والعصايا دى ...بس

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> بنورك يا غالية ..
> بس بجد انا كنت عيانة جدا ..
> صدقى اليمام


الف سلامة عليكى يا ندى 
يارب تتكونى بقيتى احسن دلوقتى  :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

الحمد لله يا سارة ..الله يسلمك يا جيهان 
انا أهو تمام .. ومقدرتش اتأخر أكتر من كدا 
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> عندي إحساس قوي اني عايزة اقول
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بجد فعلا كنت محتجالها جداااااااااا
الفسحة دى

----------


## hanoaa

استاذ معتز مش موجود حتى على الفيس
تقريبا الكهرباء عنده مقطوعه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*هوا الجزر ضرب ؟*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> استاذ معتز مش موجود حتى على الفيس
> تقريبا الكهرباء عنده مقطوعه


 


> استاذ معتز مش موجود حتى على الفيس
> تقريبا الكهرباء عنده مقطوعه





> استاذ معتز مش موجود حتى على الفيس
> تقريبا الكهرباء عنده مقطوعه


 


> استاذ معتز مش موجود حتى على الفيس
> تقريبا الكهرباء عنده مقطوعه


 .....
...

*هنوووءة
إنتى ف الدور الكاااااااام ؟
إنتى قلتى 7 مرات
انتى بتنزلى الكلام فى حبل
عشان كده بتكرريه ؟
هههههههههههههه*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> على فكرة بقى هوا دا السر 
> ولازم بقى اعرف حكاية الشمع والحبل والعصايا دى ...بس


*
الوله رجب ده ساعات 
دايما يعنى
بيكون غبى
منا قلتله الحبل و العصايا والشمع عشان مين
!!!!!
ربنا يسهل
وبكره يركز ويقلل القطايف
ويكتف صح*

----------


## hanoaa

> .....
> ...
> 
> *هنوووءة
> إنتى ف الدور الكاااااااام ؟
> إنتى قلتى 7 مرات
> انتى بتنزلى الكلام فى حبل
> عشان كده بتكرريه ؟
> هههههههههههههه*


انا قولت كل ده 
أنا كل اللى عملته حوالى مليون ريفريش علشان البوست ينزل و نزل بعد ماطلع روحى
أكيد أنا مش قصدى أصدعكوا
و لاأنا فاضيه للكر

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> انا قولت كل ده 
> أنا كل اللى عملته حوالى مليون ريفريش علشان البوست ينزل و نزل بعد ماطلع روحى
> أكيد أنا مش قصدى أصدعكوا
> و لاأنا فاضيه للكر


*
طب خلاص خلاص ياهنوووءة
إمسكى بس بكرة الخيط
كويس
عشان ماتجريش منك
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *
> الوله رجب ده ساعات 
> دايما يعنى
> بيكون غبى
> منا قلتله الحبل و العصايا والشمع عشان مين
> !!!!!
> ربنا يسهل
> وبكره يركز ويقلل القطايف
> ويكتف صح*


طب والله انا كنت عارفة انك جايبهم عشانى ...

بس برضو ولوووووووووووو

----------


## hanoaa

ماتنقلوا المسابقة على الفيس

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ماتنقلوا المسابقة على الفيس


لأ طبعا يا هناء ..
هتبقى مملة وسخيفة جدا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ماتنقلوا المسابقة على الفيس


على رأى غادة ..ليش ؟؟!!

----------


## hanoaa

> *
> طب خلاص خلاص ياهنوووءة
> إمسكى بس بكرة الخيط
> كويس
> عشان ماتجريش منك
> *


لا مش ماسكة 
سيبتلك انت الطلعة دى

----------


## hanoaa

> على رأى غادة ..ليش ؟؟!!


الفيس بيفتح اسرع و بعدين ما إحنا قايمين نايمين هناك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الفيس بيفتح اسرع و بعدين ما إحنا قايمين نايمين هناك


لالالالالالالالالالا 

هناك دوشة اوىىىىىىىى :: 
انا بحب الهدوووووووء

----------


## hanoaa

> على رأى غادة ..ليش ؟؟!!


الفيس بيفتح اسرع و بعدين ما إحنا قايمين نايمين هناك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الفيس بيفتح اسرع و بعدين ما إحنا قايمين نايمين هناك



هناء ...

























الرد فوق ::

----------


## hanoaa

خلاص انقلوا الفيس هنا 
مش ملاحظيين أنه المنتدى ممل اوى على غير عادته فى رمضان

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> خلاص انقلوا الفيس هنا 
> مش ملاحظيين أنه المنتدى ممل اوى على غير عادته فى رمضان


يعني المنتدى ممل .نقوم نسيبه ونروح الفيس بوك!!
بمووووت فيكي وانتي مخلصة يا هناء  ::

----------


## hanoaa

معلش يا جى جى المنتدى عندى تقيل

----------


## hanoaa

> يعني المنتدى ممل .نقوم نسيبه ونروح الفيس بوك!!
> بمووووت فيكي وانتي مخلصة يا هناء


لا يا عسل مش ده قصدى 
أنا حطيت 2 فى واحد بدال ماعمل بوست مرتين و تطلع عينى على ماينزلوا
المنتدى ممل ليه حد يعرف

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> لا يا عسل مش ده قصدى 
> أنا حطيت 2 فى واحد بدال ماعمل بوست مرتين و تطلع عينى على ماينزلوا
> المنتدى ممل ليه حد يعرف


عسل!!
طب يا سكر المنتدى شغال تمام معايا 
النت عندك اللي فيه مشكلة او حاولي تغيري البراوسر

----------


## nariman

*يا سلام ..ساعات بيبقى حظي نار بس انا اللي مش قادرة اقتنع*

*تقريبا استاذ معتز كان حاسس اني مش حقدر آجي فى الميعاد النهارده ولغى الحلقة* 

 ::

----------


## hanoaa

حد بس يطمنا عليه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *يا سلام ..ساعات بيبقى حظي نار بس انا اللي مش قادرة اقتنع*
> 
> *تقريبا استاذ معتز كان حاسس اني مش حقدر آجي فى الميعاد النهارده ولغى الحلقة*


*

سيبك انتى
احلى حاجة فيكى
انك بتدخلى تكلمى نفسك
مفيش حتى مساء الكنافة
يابتوع القطايف
هههههههه
شكلى كده هصلط الوله رجب عليكى*

----------


## nariman

> *سيبك انتى*
> *احلى حاجة فيكى*
> *انك بتدخلى تكلمى نفسك*
> *مفيش حتى مساء الكنافة*
> *يابتوع القطايف*
> *هههههههه*
> *شكلى كده هصلط الوله رجب عليكى*


أعمل ايه حاسة اني في مكان غير المكان ..

مساء المشمشية يا حكيم يا بتاع الخشاف هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أعمل ايه حاسة اني في مكان غير المكان ..
> 
> مساء المشمشية يا حكيم يا بتاع الخشاف هههههههههههههههههههههه


*
وله يارجب
اوعى تقرب منها ياوله
طالما جابت سيرة المشمشية والخشاف
ونزلت الزبادى فى السبت
تبقى معانا
هههههههههههه*

----------


## ابن طيبة

اعتذر بشدة عما حدث امس
و لكنها ظروف خارجة عن ارادتي 
اشكر لكم حسن سؤالكم
موعدنا في الحادية عشرة باذن الله تعالي 
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> اعتذر بشدة عما حدث امس
> و لكنها ظروف خارجة عن ارادتي 
> اشكر لكم حسن سؤالكم
> موعدنا في الحادية عشرة باذن الله تعالي


منور يا استاذ معتز ..ولعل المانع خير إن شاء الله 
وميرسي على الأجازة بتاعت امبارح  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> اعتذر بشدة عما حدث امس
> و لكنها ظروف خارجة عن ارادتي 
> اشكر لكم حسن سؤالكم
> موعدنا في الحادية عشرة باذن الله تعالي


*
إبن طيبة

أهم حاجة انك تكون واسرتك بخير
كل سنة وانت طيب
فى انتظارك النهاردة
إن شاء الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *
> إبن طيبة
> 
> أهم حاجة انك تكون واسرتك بخير
> كل سنة وانت طيب
> فى انتظارك النهاردة
> إن شاء الله*


الحمد لله يا حكيم علي كل حال 
ربنا يكرمك يا رب
و الف الف شكر علي سؤالك
منتظركم باذن الله 
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> الحمد لله يا حكيم علي كل حال 
> ربنا يكرمك يا رب
> و الف الف شكر علي سؤالك
> منتظركم باذن الله


*إبن طيبة

الحمد لله انك بخير
اتنرفزنا شوية بس قلقنا عليك بعد شوية
هههههههههههههه*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*وله يارجب
أيوه ياأستاذ
جاهز ياوله ؟
كله تمام يااستاذ
عارف ياوله العصايا والحبل والشمع
عشان مين ولا هتعمل زي امبارح ؟
لا ياأستاذ خلاص عرفت وحفظت
أما نشوف 
إمسك
آدي الماية
وادي القرطاس*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *إبن طيبة
> 
> الحمد لله انك بخير
> اتنرفزنا شوية بس قلقنا عليك بعد شوية
> هههههههههههههه*


 هههههههههه 
حلو السجع ده يا حكيم
تسلم 
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> اعتذر بشدة عما حدث امس
> و لكنها ظروف خارجة عن ارادتي 
> اشكر لكم حسن سؤالكم
> موعدنا في الحادية عشرة باذن الله تعالي


الحمد لله إننا اطمنا عليك يا أستاذ معتز

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*كله جاهز ؟
وله يارجب
أيوه ياأستاذ
هترش البنزين فى الدرة
الغيط هيولع
هتجوز هنومة ياوله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الحمد لله إننا اطمنا عليك يا أستاذ معتز


 ربنا يكرمك يا هنوءة
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> *كله جاهز ؟
> وله يارجب
> أيوه ياأستاذ
> هترش البنزين فى الدرة
> الغيط هيولع
> هتجوز هنومة ياوله*


هنومة دى بتاعت يوسف شاهين

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الحادية عشر*

*هو منجنيق العرب كما اطلق عليه ابن القيم رحمة الله عليهما و كان يقول عنه " سيف الحجاج و لسان ...... شقيقان "*
*لم يعرف تاريخ الفقه من قبله رجلا كتب في الحب وأحوال العشاق بمثل هذه الرقة والعذوبة والصراحة، وجادل الفقهاء في الوقت نفسه بكل تلك الحدة والعنف والصرامة!..*
*اجتمعت فيه صفات متناقضة: لين الطبع وسعة الأفق وعذوبة النفس، مع التشدد والتضييق وسرعة الانفعال، والتعصب لكل ما يعتقد أنه حق، ورفض ما عداه .. فهو يناقش كل وجوه النظر في المسائل، حتى إذا اطمأن إلى رأي، أدان كل مخالفيه بلا رحمة، وسخر بهم، وكال لهم الاتهامات، لا يراعي لهم فضلا ولا وقارا ..!* 
*أكبر علماء الإسلام تصنيفًا وتأليفًا بعد الطبري، وهو إمام حافظ ,فقيه ظاهري، ومجدد القول به، بل محيي المذهب بعد زواله في الشرق*
*و لانه كان سياسيا حاد اللسان فلقد ألب البعض المعتضد بن عباد امير اشبلية عليه ... فاصدر هذا قرارا بهدم دوره و مصادرة امواله و حرق كتبه و حدد اقامته و هناك توفي سنة 1069 ميلادية*
*و لقد انشد عندما حرقت كتبه*

*علي بن حزم الأندلسي     إن تحرقوا القرطاس لا تحرقوا الذي ** تضمنه القرطاس بل هو في صدري*
*يقيم معي حيث استقلت ركائبي ** وينزل إن أنزل ويدفن في قبري*
*دعوني من إحراق رق وكاغد ** وقولوا بعلم كي يرى الناس من يدري*
*وإلاّ فعدوا بالكتاتيب بدءة ** فكم دون ما تبغون لله من ستر*
*كذاك النصارى يحرقون إذا علت ** أكفهم القرآن في مدن الثغر*

*و من مؤلفاته*
*الفصل في الملل والأهواء والنحل*
*الرسالة الباهرة*

*من هو شخصيتنا لهذا اليوم*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ابن حزم

----------


## حكيم عيووون

على بن حزم الأندلسي

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ابن حزم

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ابن حزم

----------


## hanoaa

ابن حزم

----------


## hanoaa

منجنيق المغرب مش العرب يا أستاذ معتز

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *الحلقة الحادية عشر*
> 
> *هو منجنيق العرب كما اطلق عليه ابن القيم رحمة الله عليهما و كان يقول عنه " سيف الحجاج و لسان ...... شقيقان "*
> *لم يعرف تاريخ الفقه من قبله رجلا كتب في الحب وأحوال العشاق بمثل هذه الرقة والعذوبة والصراحة، وجادل الفقهاء في الوقت نفسه بكل تلك الحدة والعنف والصرامة!..*
> *اجتمعت فيه صفات متناقضة: لين الطبع وسعة الأفق وعذوبة النفس، مع التشدد والتضييق وسرعة الانفعال، والتعصب لكل ما يعتقد أنه حق، ورفض ما عداه .. فهو يناقش كل وجوه النظر في المسائل، حتى إذا اطمأن إلى رأي، أدان كل مخالفيه بلا رحمة، وسخر بهم، وكال لهم الاتهامات، لا يراعي لهم فضلا ولا وقارا ..!* 
> *أكبر علماء الإسلام تصنيفًا وتأليفًا بعد الطبري، وهو إمام حافظ ,فقيه ظاهري، ومجدد القول به، بل محيي المذهب بعد زواله في الشرق*
> *و لانه كان سياسيا حاد اللسان فلقد ألب البعض المعتضد بن عباد امير اشبلية عليه ... فاصدر هذا قرارا بهدم دوره و مصادرة امواله و حرق كتبه و حدد اقامته و هناك توفي سنة 1069 ميلادية*
> *و لقد انشد عندما حرقت كتبه*
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههه انت كاتب اسم البشخصية لينا النهاردة يا استاذ معتز 
انت بتصالحنا ولا ايه ؟؟ههههههههههه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ابن حزم


*وِل يا وِل ..وِل يا وِل ..وِل يا وِل*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> منجنيق المغرب مش العرب يا أستاذ معتز


 الاتنين وردوا في موضعين مختلفين يا هنوءة 
منجنيق العرب و منجنيق المغرب و في بعض الروايات " منجنيق الغرب "


بس ايه الانجاز ده كله قال بن حزم

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ابن حزم


ايمان عندنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا

ايه يا استاذة كنت نايمة من اول يوم و لا ايه

حمدلله ع السلامة يا ياكشاوية

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا يا يا ياولد
ياولد





أنا جيــــــــــــــــــــت .... نورت البيت

سمعنى صوت عيار وصقفة وحبة زغاريط
انا الكبير ... هو الكبير
فلوس وسلاح وسطو وجيش 3000 غفير
اقوى 100 مرة من الدب وصوتى صوت زئير
شموخ الصقر فى السما ذكاء تعلب مكير
اخلط كل ده كوكتيل يطلعلك الكبير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يا يا يا ياولد
> ياولد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أنا جيــــــــــــــــــــت .... نورت البيت
> 
> ...



*جزرة وجطمها جحش*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> هههههههههههههه انت كاتب اسم البشخصية لينا النهاردة يا استاذ معتز 
> انت بتصالحنا ولا ايه ؟؟ههههههههههه


ههههههه انا خفت يكون صعب هو كمان زي الاشعري قلت نحط تكة كده نشوف الناس هتكتشفها و لا
طلع الكل ناصح و عشرة علي عشرة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ابن حزم



ازيك يا ايمان ؟؟حمد لله على سلامتك 
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*وله يارجب
وله مش بترد ليه ياوله ؟
أيوه ياأستاذ
إنت ياوله خدت البنزين ونسيت تاخد الكبريت ياوله ؟!!!
فالح ياوله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يا يا يا ياولد
> ياولد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أنا جيــــــــــــــــــــت .... نورت البيت
> 
> ...


منورة يا كبيرة 2

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *وله يارجب
> وله مش بترد ليه ياوله ؟
> أيوه ياأستاذ
> إنت ياوله خدت البنزين ونسيت تاخد الكبريت ياوله ؟!!!
> فالح ياوله*


ههههههههههه
باين رجب من الفلول يا حكيم
خلي بالك ده تبع الياكشوية

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مساء الخير يا استاذ معتز
مساء الخير عالجميع
مساء الخير يا سوووووووووو

والله العظيم ولا ليكوا عليا يمين وحشتونى من هنا لحد حلايب وشلاتين 

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *كله جاهز ؟
> وله يارجب
> أيوه ياأستاذ
> هترش البنزين فى الدرة
> الغيط هيولع
> هتجوز هنومة ياوله*


مبروك على رجب هنومة

----------


## مصراويةجدا



----------


## حكيم عيووون

*يا أستاذ
أيوه يارجب*

----------


## ابن طيبة

نرمين و اليمامة و غزالة صن اتخطوا
وله يا رجب افرج عنهم يا وله
كلمه يا حكيم يطلق صراحهم

----------


## اليمامة

> *وله يارجب
> وله مش بترد ليه ياوله ؟
> أيوه ياأستاذ
> إنت ياوله خدت البنزين ونسيت تاخد الكبريت ياوله ؟!!!
> فالح ياوله*


حرام عليك يا حكيم 
رجب لخبط المرة دى آخر لخبطة 
والله العظيم من الساعة 12 لغاية دلوقتى وانا مستنية الصفحة تقلب !!!!
انا قمت عملت قهوة ونمت شوية وجيت
لقيتكوا الحمد لله خلصتوا على الدنيا كلها 











أستاذ معتز

ابن حزم   ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> مبروك على رجب هنومة


*
لالالالالا
مايستاهلش
ده ملوش غير البت زنوبة
ههههههههه*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مساء الخير يا استاذ معتز
> مساء الخير عالجميع
> مساء الخير يا سوووووووووو
> 
> والله العظيم ولا ليكوا عليا يمين وحشتونى من هنا لحد حلايب وشلاتين






 ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ازيك يا ايمان ؟؟حمد لله على سلامتك



الله يسلمك يا جيهان
أنا بخير الحمد لله
وكل سنه وإنتى بخير وسعاده  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *جزرة وجطمها جحش*



أوبجكشن  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> مساء الخير يا استاذ معتز
> مساء الخير عالجميع
> مساء الخير يا سوووووووووو
> 
> والله العظيم ولا ليكوا عليا يمين وحشتونى من هنا لحد حلايب وشلاتين


ايمااان
ياكشاوووى على طول حمد لله على السلامة 
بس بصراحة يا ايمى انا مش عارفة بس اقولك ايه
اللى بيحصلى دلوقتى عجيب
الوندوز بيقع ..والمتصفح بيدينى رسايل انهيارات
ورجب واقفلى على الباب 
والالوان ادامى بقت ابيض واسود
وكل الفلاشات وقفت
والدنيا جرافيك آخر حاجتين تلاتة 

كدا برضو يا يكشاووية تتلموا عليا !!!

منورة يا ايمان 

 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> حرام عليك يا حكيم 
> رجب لخبط المرة دى آخر لخبطة 
> والله العظيم من الساعة 12 لغاية دلوقتى وانا مستنية الصفحة تقلب !!!!
> انا قمت عملت قهوة ونمت شوية وجيت
> لقيتكوا الحمد لله خلصتوا على الدنيا كلها 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
كنت هجوزه هنومة ياندى
غبي مالوش ف النصيب طيب
غاوي زنبوبة
ههههههههههههه*

----------


## hanoaa

> يا يا يا ياولد
> ياولد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أنا جيــــــــــــــــــــت .... نورت البيت
> 
> ...


حمدالله على السلامة يا إيمى 
كل سنة و أنتى طيبة 
نورتى
و ياريت ماتجيش المسابقة دى تانى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> حرام عليك يا حكيم 
> رجب لخبط المرة دى آخر لخبطة 
> والله العظيم من الساعة 12 لغاية دلوقتى وانا مستنية الصفحة تقلب !!!!
> انا قمت عملت قهوة ونمت شوية وجيت
> لقيتكوا الحمد لله خلصتوا على الدنيا كلها 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12 ايه يا ندى هى الساعة 12 لسة جت ؟؟؟!!!!!!

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> منورة يا كبيرة 2


بنورك يا أستاذنا  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> 12 ايه يا ندى هى الساعة 12 لسة جت ؟؟؟!!!!!!


اسكتى يا جيهان
خلينى كاتمة فى قلبى وساكتة 
كل ما آجى يا بنتى اعدل الساعة بتاعة الكمبيوتر لازم وحتما ولابد يرجع تانى يزودها ساعة ..كمبيوتر مش مقتنع ببطلان تأخير وتقديم الساعة ..كمبيوتر فلول ..كمبيوتر حزب وطنى ..بمجرد ما أظبطها واقفل يرجع تانى يزود ساعة ..غلبت فيه وفى الآخر ظبطلى أنا التوقيت ..وعيشنى بقى دور سندريلا والساعة 12 هههههه
بس بأمانة كان قصدى 11 ..
هو اليوم بايظ بايظ من اوله يا جيهان

----------


## hanoaa

> حرام عليك يا حكيم 
> رجب لخبط المرة دى آخر لخبطة 
> والله العظيم من الساعة 12 لغاية دلوقتى وانا مستنية الصفحة تقلب !!!!
> انا قمت عملت قهوة ونمت شوية وجيت
> لقيتكوا الحمد لله خلصتوا على الدنيا كلها 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الساعة 12 ازاى يا ندى 
و بعدين علشان تصدقوا إن المنتدى تقيل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> 






> 




 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::  
 ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ندااااااااااااااء الى الاستاذ معتز 
عندك نتيجة اخر حلقتين ما نزلوش ...
معلش يعنى دا مجهود ناس هايروح فى الارض كدا ::

----------


## hanoaa

> اسكتى يا جيهان
> خلينى كاتمة فى قلبى وساكتة 
> كل ما آجى يا بنتى اعدل الساعة بتاعة الكمبيوتر لازم وحتما ولابد يرجع تانى يزودها ساعة ..كمبيوتر مش مقتنع ببطلان تأخير وتقديم الساعة ..كمبيوتر فلول ..كمبيوتر حزب وطنى ..بمجرد ما أظبطها واقفل يرجع تانى يزود ساعة ..غلبت فيه وفى الآخر ظبطلى أنا التوقيت ..وعيشنى بقى دور سندريلا والساعة 12 هههههه
> بس بأمانة كان قصدى 11 ..
> هو اليوم بايظ بايظ من اوله يا جيهان


يا ندى يا حبيبتى حضرتك و الكومبيوتر بتاع سيادتك ماشيين على التوقيت الصيفى
مافيش حد بيغير هو بيغير مع نفسه لأنه بيرجع للوبشن ده أوتوماتيك
حضرتك اتفضلى إلغيه و هو مش هايرجع له تانى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ايمااان
> ياكشاوووى على طول حمد لله على السلامة 
> بس بصراحة يا ايمى انا مش عارفة بس اقولك ايه
> اللى بيحصلى دلوقتى عجيب
> الوندوز بيقع ..والمتصفح بيدينى رسايل انهيارات
> ورجب واقفلى على الباب 
> والالوان ادامى بقت ابيض واسود
> وكل الفلاشات وقفت
> والدنيا جرافيك آخر حاجتين تلاتة 
> ...


يووووووووووووووووووووووووووه
أنا أكتئبتلك سلف يا ندى  :: 

روحى يا شيخه ربنا يعوض عليكى  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ندااااااااااااااء الى الاستاذ معتز 
> عندك نتيجة اخر حلقتين ما نزلوش ...
> معلش يعنى دا مجهود ناس هايروح فى الارض كدا


اعووووووذ بالله  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اسكتى يا جيهان
> خلينى كاتمة فى قلبى وساكتة 
> كل ما آجى يا بنتى اعدل الساعة بتاعة الكمبيوتر لازم وحتما ولابد يرجع تانى يزودها ساعة ..كمبيوتر مش مقتنع ببطلان تأخير وتقديم الساعة ..كمبيوتر فلول ..كمبيوتر حزب وطنى ..بمجرد ما أظبطها واقفل يرجع تانى يزود ساعة ..غلبت فيه وفى الآخر ظبطلى أنا التوقيت ..وعيشنى بقى دور سندريلا والساعة 12 هههههه
> بس بأمانة كان قصدى 11 ..
> هو اليوم بايظ بايظ من اوله يا جيهان


me too
 ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الساعة 12 ازاى يا ندى 
> و بعدين علشان تصدقوا إن المنتدى تقيل


لالالالالالالالالالا احنا مصدقينك طبعا يا هناء
انت مثال حى على بطء المنتدى  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ندااااااااااااااء الى الاستاذ معتز 
> عندك نتيجة اخر حلقتين ما نزلوش ...
> معلش يعنى دا مجهود ناس هايروح فى الارض كدا


هههههههههههههه
لا ما تقلقيش ان شاء الله هاعملهم بس فعلا النت بطي ء جدا عموما مش المنتدي بس

----------


## اليمامة

> يا ندى يا حبيبتى حضرتك و الكومبيوتر بتاع سيادتك ماشيين على التوقيت الصيفى
> مافيش حد بيغير هو بيغير مع نفسه لأنه بيرجع للوبشن ده أوتوماتيك
> حضرتك اتفضلى إلغيه و هو مش هايرجع له تانى


مانا بعمل يا هناء والله .. بس يمكن بعمل غلط ؟
طيب هاجرب تانى ولو ماعرفتش هسألك ..بس على فكرة المنتدى فعلا فعلا تقيل شوية ..

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> حمدالله على السلامة يا إيمى 
> كل سنة و أنتى طيبة 
> نورتى
> و ياريت ماتجيش المسابقة دى تانى


بقا دى المقابله يا نوءه !!!!
انتى اللى جنيتى على نفسك
بس برضه
















حبك يا نونى  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مانا بعمل يا هناء والله .. بس يمكن بعمل غلط ؟
> طيب هاجرب تانى ولو ماعرفتش هسألك ..بس على فكرة المنتدى فعلا فعلا تقيل شوية ..


كان واقع اصلا من شوية ...ربنا يستررررررر

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*رجب بيقولكم
منورين النجع كله
هههههههههه*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> حمدالله على السلامة يا إيمى 
> كل سنة و أنتى طيبة 
> نورتى
> و ياريت ماتجيش المسابقة دى تانى


بقا دى المقابله يا نوءه !!!!
انتى اللى جنيتى على نفسك
بس برضه
















حبك يا نونى  ::

----------


## hanoaa

مرتين حبك يا نونى يا إيمان
هايجى حكيم دلوقت يقولك صدعتنيا

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النقاط بعد الحلقة التاسعة*

* جيهان 37  نقاط*

*حكيم عيون 27 نقطة*

*هنوءة  17  نقاط*

 *اليمامة  11  نقاط

*   *مصراوية جدا  13  نقاط*

*ghazala son  3 نقاط

نرمين  3  نقاط*

*
*   *الف مبروك*
  *و ميعادنا بكرة اذا اراد الرحمن*
  *مع شخصية جديدة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النقاط بعد الحلقة الحادية*

* جيهان 42  نقاط*

*حكيم عيون 31 نقطة*

*هنوءة 18  نقاط*

 *اليمامة  12  نقاط

*   *مصراوية جدا 16  نقاط*

*ghazala son  3 نقاط

نرمين  3  نقاط*

*اخت ضابط شرطة 2* *نقطة*

*
*   *الف مبروك*
  *و ميعادنا بكرة اذا اراد الرحمن*
  *مع شخصية جديدة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

هو الغيط مضلم ليه كده النهاردة
وله يا رجب 
انت يا وله

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الثانية عشرة*

*كان والده الشيخ من كبار علماء الأزهر، لكنه كان
مميزًا عنهم، ففي الوقت الذي كان فيه زملاؤه يتجهون إلى دراسة الفقه والنحو والبلاغة والتفسير، أضاف هو إليها دراسة الرياضيات، والمسائل الفلكية، ولقب باللقب الذي عرف به نسبة إلى إحدى مدن الحبشة الإسلامية التي رحل منها أجداده إلى مصر في القرن العاشر الهجري
احب الشيخ  هذه العلوم وتعلق بها تعلق الأم بوليدها حتى
نبغ فيها، فتوافد عليه التلاميذ يستفيدون من علمه، ففتح لهم منزله الفسيح
الرحب؛ حيث كان غنيًّا ورث عن آبائه المنازل والمتاجر، وازداد ثراؤه
أكثر وأكثر من أرباح التجارة؛ لأنه كان تاجرًا ماهرًا في الوقت الذي كان فيه عالـمًا جليلاً.
في هذا البيت الحافل بالعلم والنعيم، ولد مؤرخنا
لكن والده لم يفرح بولادته كسائر الآباء، بل استقبله استقبالا حزينًا؛ فقد ولد له أطفال كثيرون من قبل، وكان الموت يخطفهم من بين يديه بعد أن يبلغوا من العمر عامًا أو عامين، فكان يخشى أن يكون مصيره مثل مصير إخوته لكن عناية الله أحاطت بـعبد الرحمن فلم تمتد إليه يد الموت، وقدرت له الحياة.
حفظ مؤرخنا القران و ذهب الي الكتاتيب و عين له والده الشيخ محمد موسي الجناجي لتعليمه علوم الدين و لقد اعجب مؤرخنا بعالم من علماء اليمن هو محمد المرتضي الزبيدي صاحب تاج العروس و اصبح من تلاميذه المخلصين 
عاصر احدي الحملات الغربية الغاشمة علي مصر قالوا عنها وقتها انها حملة لتثقيف مصر و حملة لنقلها من الهمجية الي الثقافة الاوربية 

من اهم كتبه " مظهر التقديس بزوال دولة الفرنسيس " 

من هو صاحب شخصيتنا لهذا اليوم*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الجبرتى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الجبرتى

----------


## hanoaa

الجبرتى

----------


## ابن طيبة

نفس الرتيب
بعديه مصراوية
و بعدين هناء
و بعدين نرمين اذا جت
و ايمان اللي لسه صاحية امبارح
و اليمامة اللي بتنام كل يوم ساعة المسابقة

----------


## nariman

الجبرتي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اممممممممممم كانت رخمة شوية  :: 
انا ماعرفتوش غير من اخر سطر تقريبا



> *عاصر احدي الحملات الغربية الغاشمة علي مصر قالوا عنها وقتها انها حملة لتثقيف مصر و حملة لنقلها من الهمجية الي الثقافة الاوربية*


يعنى اضطريت اقرا كل الكلام المرة دى

----------


## ابن طيبة

> اممممممممممم كانت رخمة شوية 
> انا ماعرفتوش غير من اخر سطر تقريبا
> 
> 
> يعنى اضطريت اقرا كل الكلام المرة دى


ههههههههههه
يعني عصرتي علي الرد لمونة و لا ايه يا جيهان
ههههههههه
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

أحلى حاجة يا جيهان ان انتي الوحيدة اللى بتشتكي من صعوبة الحلقات واول واحدة بتجاوبي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 بتشوفوا ماتش الأهلى ولا اييييييه ؟؟
ماعدا أستاذ معتز هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أحلى حاجة يا جيهان ان انتي الوحيدة اللى بتشتكي من صعوبة الحلقات واول واحدة بتجاوبي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
>  بتشوفوا ماتش الأهلى ولا اييييييه ؟؟
> ماعدا أستاذ معتز هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههه
ليه كده يا نرمين ده انا حتي باشجع الاهلي و الله 
الله يسامحك
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*

كل اما اجاوب 
الاقى ادامى الحذاء بتاع البنت اللى فى توقيع جيهان
وماشاء الله
الحذاء 24 غرزة
ههههههههههههه*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هوا النهاردة فيه ماتش للاهلى 
فى الصيام دا ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *
> 
> كل اما اجاوب 
> الاقى ادامى الحذاء بتاع البنت اللى فى توقيع جيهان
> وماشاء الله
> الحذاء 24 غرزة
> ههههههههههههه*


ههههههههههههههههه
حرام عليك و الله يا حكيم

----------


## ابن طيبة

تصدق فعلا 24 غرسة يا حكيم انا لسه عاددهم

----------


## hanoaa

على فكرة شوفولى حل
المنتدى بيتقل الساعه 11 
ماحدش يقولى عيب البروزير لنى غيرته و برضه بيتقل الساعة 11
لو فضل كده غالبا مش هادخل المسابقة تانى أنا روحى بتطلع معاه

----------


## nariman

> هههههههه
> ليه كده يا نرمين ده انا حتي باشجع الاهلي و الله 
> الله يسامحك


انا بهزر والله يا فندم ..طبعا دول المصريين الصح
واهو وشك حلو علينا 2 صفر حتى الآن

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *
> 
> كل اما اجاوب 
> الاقى ادامى الحذاء بتاع البنت اللى فى توقيع جيهان
> وماشاء الله
> الحذاء 24 غرزة
> ههههههههههههه*


ههههههههههههه كدا يا حكيم والله ماقادرة ابطل ضحك 
وكمان عديدت الغرز ههههههههههههه
طب ايه رأيك بقى انا بقيت بتفاءل بيه ولاااااااااا يمكن اغيره ::

----------


## ابن طيبة



----------


## جيهان محمد على

> 



 انا مش شايفة حاجة

----------


## hanoaa

ايه الكبير اوى ده اللى انا عايزة اجيب نضارتين على نضارتى علشان اشوفه قبل ما قراه

----------


## hanoaa

استاذ معتز حضرتك فين

----------


## hanoaa

الناس كلها اختفت بعد ما المنتدى اشتغل

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هههههههههههههههههههه
على فكرة انتى جبتينى من قاعة الخواطر على ملا وشى هههههههههه
نفسسسسسسسسسسى يا هناء تظبطى ايقاعك مع المجموعة مرة واحدة بس 
قبل ما اموت والنبى ::

----------


## hanoaa

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> على فكرة انتى جبتينى من قاعة الخواطر على ملا وشى هههههههههه
> نفسسسسسسسسسسى يا هناء تظبطى ايقاعك مع المجموعة مرة واحدة بس 
> قبل ما اموت والنبى


و إيه اللى جابك
و بعدين أظبط مع مين ظبطوا انتوا مع المنتدى لما يشتغل تعالوا
و بعدين انا بقالى ساعة و لا حد بيعبرنى هنا و لا على الفيس
بتعملى إيه بقى فى قاعة الخواطر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بعمل بامية هاتعجبك اووووووووى 

 


http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread...l#.TkWtTWHXgp0

----------


## hanoaa

> بعمل بامية هاتعجبك اووووووووى 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread...l#.TkWtTWHXgp0


ماشى يا جى جى
بتتريقى
أروح أشوف البامية إللى بتعمليها

----------


## ابن طيبة

> انا مش شايفة حاجة


البسي نظارة يا جيهان
و بعدين انا كبرتها شوية اهه 



لو هي كبيرة جامد اصغرها شوية كمان 

هاه

----------


## ابن طيبة

> استاذ معتز حضرتك فين


انا مرة واحدة لقيت المنتدي وقع و الكل اختفي 
جريت ع الفيس 
برضه مالقيتش حد هناك
قلت اقعد اتفرج علي التلفزيون شوية

----------


## hanoaa

> انا مرة واحدة لقيت المنتدي وقع و الكل اختفي 
> جريت ع الفيس 
> برضه مالقيتش حد هناك
> قلت اقعد اتفرج علي التلفزيون شوية


جريت ع الفيس مالقيتش حد هناك
أمال أنا ايه
تقريبا حضرتك روحت الفيس و انا لابسة طاقية الإخفا
ده أنا صوتى راح من كتر مانا بنادى وماحدش معبرنى

----------


## اليمامة

> نفس الرتيب
> بعديه مصراوية
> و بعدين هناء
> و بعدين نرمين اذا جت
> و ايمان اللي لسه صاحية امبارح
> و اليمامة اللي بتنام كل يوم ساعة المسابقة


ههههههه
ازيك يا أستاذ معتز
ابدا والله مابنامش 
طب ياريت ..نفسى انام
امبارح بس كان عندنا ضيوف وخرجنا
بس انهاردة لا يونكن ابدا 

 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*هوففففففففففففففففففف*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*وله يارجب
جاهز بالكبريت؟*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *هوففففففففففففففففففف*


يا سااااااااااااااتر 
والله اتخضيت...!!!!

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*ندى 
اوعى تنامى*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*وله يارجب
رش الدرة كلها ياوله
عاوز زنوبة
جبتلك زنوبة اهى
ههههههههههه*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

استعد ياوله

----------


## اليمامة

طيب انا مانمنتش اهو ومفنجلة عنيا 
فين بقى ؟!!

----------


## حكيم عيووون

اسالى رجب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا انا هافرفر منكم كدا ههههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مساء الخيــــــــــــــــــــر
 ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

تصبحوا على خير
فات الميعاد

----------


## حكيم عيووون

يلا روحوا اتسحروا بقى
السحور وجب
قالها رجب
ههههههههه

----------


## اليمامة

> تصبحوا على خير
> فات الميعاد


خلى بس رجب مايعملهاش تانى يا حكيم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ندااااااااااااااا تكونششششششششش النبؤة اتحققت ههههههههههه؟؟!!

----------


## اليمامة

> لا انا هافرفر منكم كدا ههههههههههه


اجمدى أومال يا جيجى ..لسه اكتر من نص الشهر 
وخدى نفسك انهاردة 

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يعنى يوم ما النت يكون حلو وانا موجوده ومصليه التراويح ومروقه الشقه ومخلصه كل حاجه 
مفيش مسابقه




من الواضح إنى فقر
فقر
فقر
فقر
فقر

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> ندااااااااااااااا تكونششششششششش النبؤة اتحققت ههههههههههه؟؟!!


يالهوووىىىىىىىىى يا جيهان 
تفتكرى !!!!!
اعملى معروف يا جيهان انا بصدق 
وممكن جدا مادخلشى تانى
ههههههههههههه
انا وشى احمر احمرانى جدا دلوقتى على فكرة
اتفاجئت

----------


## اليمامة

> يعنى يوم ما النت يكون حلو وانا موجوده ومصليه التراويح ومروقه الشقه ومخلصه كل حاجه 
> مفيش مسابقه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> من الواضح إنى فقر
> فقر
> فقر
> ...


مساء النور يا ايمى 
منورة 
يظهر يا ايمى انه مش انتى 
انا يا ايماااان
انا
اهىء
انا
اهىء 
هاعيط

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> وبلاش تروحى على  القاعة التاريخ دلوقتى.. هناك زحمة ودوشة وباين ماسكين واحد اسمه رجب عامل شغب  والاستاذ معتز راح معاه القسم


انا مش لسة كاتبالك الكلام دا من نص ساعة تقريبا؟؟!!
وبعدين مش شايفة الكبريت والنار اللى ولعت فى الغيط كله دى يبقى اكيد مسكوه المرة دى والاستاذ معتز راح معاه القسم  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مساء النور يا ايمى 
> منورة 
> يظهر يا ايمى انه مش انتى 
> انا يا ايماااان
> انا
> اهىء
> انا
> اهىء 
> هاعيط


هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> مساء النور يا ايمى 
> منورة 
> يظهر يا ايمى انه مش انتى 
> انا يا ايماااان
> انا
> اهىء
> انا
> اهىء 
> هاعيط


 ::   :: 
ليه يا زمان ماسبتناش أبرياء  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> انا مش لسة كاتبالك الكلام دا من نص ساعة تقريبا؟؟!!
> وبعدين مش شايفة الكبريت والنار اللى ولعت فى الغيط كله دى يبقى اكيد مسكوه المرة دى والاستاذ معتز راح معاه القسم


هههههههههه
وصلت مشوار هناك ..لسه قرايها دلوقتى 
وجيت أهو 
بس بعد فوات الأوان يا جيهان
عاااااااا

----------


## اليمامة

> ليه يا زمان ماسبتناش أبرياء


هههههههههه

منين بيجي الشجن.. من اختلاف الزمن ومنين بيجي الهوى.. من ائتلاف الهوى ومنين بيجي السواد.. من الطمع والعناد ومنين بيجي الرضا ..من الايمان بالقضا من انكسار الروح في دوح الوطن يجي احتضار الشوق في سجن البدن من اختمار الحلم يجي النهار يعود غريب الدار لـ أهل وسكن ليه يا زمان ما سبتناش أبرياء وواخدنا ليه في طريق ما منوش رجوع أقسى همومنا﻿ يفجر السخرية وأصفى ضحكة تتوه في بحر الدموع ولفين ياخدنا الأنين لليالي ما الهاش عينين ولفين ياخدنا الحنين لواحةالحيرانين

----------


## اليمامة

عيطوا ..عيطوا

الله يمسيكى بالخير يا ماما 

كان مسلسلها الرمضانى المفضل 

ومرتبط عندى برمضان رمضان يعنى

----------


## ابن طيبة

و الله العظيم النور لسه جاي هاه
احط الحلقة و لا ايه رايكم
ادعوا معايا علي كهربة حي الهرم 
و خاصة نزلة السمان و انا هاقول امين

----------


## ابن طيبة

عموما باعتذر لكم
لكن بجد العيب في الكهربا مش في
و كل الكافيه نت حولي كان النور مقطوع عنه و الله
تصبحوا علي خير

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ولا يهمك يا استاذ معتز 
انا عارفة ان غيابك بيكون غصب عنك
ان شاء الله نتقابل بكره لان واضح ان مافيش حد موجود دلوقتى

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الرابعة عشر " الثانية عشر فعليا "*

*(حفظ الله دينك، كما حفظت علينا ديننا).. كلمة قالها الخليفة العباسي (القادر بالله) وذلك بعد أن قرأ كتابًا  في الفقه فأعجب به وأثنى عليه، فمن ذلك الرجل الذي حفظ دين الإسلام؟!*
*في شوارع البصرة وفي زمن العباسيين، كان هناك طفل صغير لم يتجاوز الرابعة من عمره، ورث عن أبيه صناعة (ماء الورد) يقضي النهار كله أمام أبواب المساجد، يبيع ماء الورد لطلاب العلم ورواد المدارس مقابل دراهم معدودة، يتقوَّى بها على متاعب الحياة.*
*وقد أصبح هذا الصبي من قادة الفكر وحملة مشاعل العلم ومن أبرز رجال السياسة، وقاضيًا من أعدل القضاة، وأديبًا ناضجًا ومؤلفًا عظيمًا في شتى فروع ثقافة أمته*
*ولد*
*عام 364هـ-974م في مدينة البصرة، ونشأ فيها يسقي طلاب العلم ماء الورد، ويرتوي من علم العلماء المشهورين في زمانه، وظل في البصرة حتى سمع أن عالمًا ببغداد يقصده الطلاب من كافة الأنحاء هو (أبو حامد الإسفراييني) فتعلم على يديه الفقه والعلوم الشرعية، وأصبح من مريديه، ومازال يرحل ويتنقل في بلاد المسلمين طلبًا للمعرفة حتى عاد إلى بغداد، ليبدأ فيها رحلة الدرس والتأليف، يتلقى عنه الطلاب القادمون من بلاد كثيرة.*
*وتولى  القضاء في البلاد التي رحل إليها، كما تولى وظيفة قاضي القضاة في نيسابور، وذاعت شهرته، ولقب بأقضى القضاة سنة 429هـ، وكان أول من لقب بذلك في تاريخ الإسلام،*
*أمر الخليفة العباسي أن يلقب (جلال الدين بن بويه) بلقب شاهنشاه الأعظم ملك الملوك، واختلف الفقهاء ما بين موافق، وغير موافق لأن هذا اللقب لا يجوز إلا في حق الله، وانحاز عوام الناس إلى رأي الفقهاء المانعين، وانتظر الجميع رأي القاضي صاحب حلقتنا اليوم الذي كانت تربطه بجلال الدين البويهي صلة ود وصداقة؛ وظهرت شجاعتة فانحاز إلى جانب الحق، وضرب مثلا فريدًا في الثبات على الحق، فأفتى بالمنع، وأعجب جلال الدين بصدقه وشجاعته فقال له: (أنا أعلم أنك لو حابيت أحدًا لحابيتني، لما بيني وبينك من أواصر المحبة، وما حملك إلا الدين، فزاد بذلك محلك عندي).*
*اشتهر بالحلم والوقار والأدب والتعفف عن سؤال غيره، كما عرف عنه التدين والتنزه عن اللهو والهزل، وشهد المعاصرون له بالصلاح والتقوى، وهم محقون في ذلك، فقد أخفى مؤلفاته عن الناس في عصره خوفًا من أن يكون قد خالطها الرياء وهو يؤلفها، وعهد إلى صديقٍ له ألا يظهرها إلا بعد وفاته، وترك العديد من المؤلفات منها: كتاب في التفسير و(الحاوي) في الفقه الشافعي و(قانون الوزارة وسياسة الملك) و(أدب الدنيا والدين).*
*هو مفكر سياسي إسلامي يعد من أوائل من اهتموا بعلم السياسة وأصول الحكم الإسلامي، يأخذ أفكاره وآراءه من وحي القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة، وظل  في خدمة العلم إلى أن فاضت روحه إلى بارئها في يوم الثلاثاء آخر شهر ربيع الأول سنة 450هـ، وحضر جنازته جمع من الخطباء والعلماء والقضاة يودعونه إلى مثواه الأخير.*

*من هو شخصيتنا لهذا اليوم* *؟*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الماوردى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الماورذي

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الماورذي


 مين ده؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مين ده؟


معلث اثلي لثة بغير ثناني اللبنية  :Girl (13):

----------


## hanoaa

أبي الحسن علي بن محمد بن حبيب الماوردي

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ونشأ فيها يسقي طلاب العلم ماء الورد، ويرتوي من علم العلماء المشهورين في زمانه،


الله على الروعة

----------


## hanoaa

اختفيتوا فين حضراتكوا

----------


## hanoaa

مستخبيين و لا محاكمة المخلوع نكدت عليكوا و مش جايين النهاردة

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الخامسة عشر " الثالثة عشر "*

*بين أحضان والدين حريصين على تنشئة أبنائهما تنشئة إسلامية صحيحة، ولد*
*سنة 419هـ*
*في مدينة بين بسطام ونيسابورببلاد فارس والده كان زاهدًا عابدًا يحرص حرصًا شديدًا على ألا يقع في الشبهات، حتى إنه كان يحتاط في أداء الزكاة فيؤديها في السنة مرتين، خوفًا من النسيان وزيادة في القربى.ولازم الطفل الصغير والده الفقيه المحدث المتكلم، فتعلم الفقه واللغة العربية على يديه، كما تعلم من والده الالتزام بأخلاق الإسلام كالأمانة والصدق وحب الخير؛ فقد كان والده خير قدوة له، وتفوقعلى زملائه ممن كانوا يتعلمون على يد أبيه ولم يقتصر إمام الحرمين على قراءة العلوم الإسلامية*
*وحدها، بل إنه أخذ يطالع في كل العلوم، يصل ليله بنهاره قراءة واطلاعًا.وقبل أن يبلغ سن العشرين أصبح أحد الأئمة الكبار، وما إن توفي*
*والده، حتى قعد مكانه للتدريس، إلا أنه استمر في تحصيل العلم، فكان يذهب إلى (أبي القاسم الإسفراييني) وهو من العلماء الكبار يتعلم منه الفقه والأصول، ويذهب في الوقت نفسه إلى مجالس (عبد الله محمد بن علي النيسابوري الخبازي) ليتلقى عنه علوم القرآن.وظل طوال الفترة التي أقامها بنيسابور يدرس علوم الدين، وكان بارعًا في مناظرة الخصوم، يحاورهم في ذكاء شديد، ولا يبغي من وراء ذلك إلا إظهار الحق، إلا أن أعداءه أخذوا يكيدون له، فترك (نيسابور) إلى بغداد واشتهر هناك، ووفد إليه الناس من كل مكان للتعلم على يديه، لكنه لم يقم بها طويلاً، وإنما توجه إلى مكة، وظل بها أربع سنوات تفرغ فيها للعلم والعبادة ينشر العلم، ويلقي الدروس، ويجمع طرق المذهب الشافعي، وكانت هذه الفترة سببًا في تسميته بإمام الحرمين تكريمًا له واعتزازًا بمجهوده وقدره.*
*وكان يقضي نهاره في تعليم الناس، وهدايتهم إلى طريق الحق والنور، ويقضي ليله بجوار الكعبة الشريفة في عبادة الله، وبعد أن قضى أربع سنوات في مكة رجع إمام الحرمين إلى (نيسابور) وقام بالتدريس بالمدرسة النظامية، التي بناها له الوزير*
*(نظام الملك) ليتولى التدريس بها لما علمه عنه من رسوخ في العلم ونبوغ لم يتوافر لغيره، وظل بها نحو ثلاثين سنة، وجاء إليه الكثيرون من شتى البلاد يطلبون العلم على يديه، ومن أشهر تلاميذه: أبو حامد الغزالي، والكيا الهراسي، وعبد الغافر بن إسماعيل الفارسي.*
*وقد ترك مؤلفات عديدة من أهمها: كتاب (نهاية المطلب في دراية المذهب) وهو كتاب كبير في الفقه الشافعي و(البرهان في أصول الفقه) و(الإرشاد في أصول الدين) و(الرسالة النظامية) ومن كتبه أيضًا: (غياث الأمم في التياث الظلم) في الفقه السياسي الإسلامي و(الورقات) في أصول الفقه وأدلته.. وغيرها من*
*الكتب المهمة، وقد مرض إمام الحرمين في أيامه الأخيرة، وتوفي وله من*
*العمر 59 سنة، وكان ذلك سنة 478هـ.*

*من هو شخصيتنا لهذا اليوم*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الجويني

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الجوينى

----------


## hanoaa

عبد الملك بن عبد الله بن يوسف الجويني أبو المعالي

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
هييييييييييييييييه هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه
هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
بيب بيب بيييييييييييييييييب 
بييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب
ويك ويك ويييييييييييييييييييييييييييك
ويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك

----------


## ابن طيبة

اتنشيتي عين يا جيهان

حكيم مش باين ليه ؟

----------


## hanoaa

صحيح حكيم فين
و بعدين احنا التلاتة جاوبنا فى نفس الدقيقة يبقى غحنا التلاتة ناخد نفس الدرجة

----------


## ابن طيبة

> صحيح حكيم فين
> و بعدين احنا التلاتة جاوبنا فى نفس الدقيقة يبقى غحنا التلاتة ناخد نفس الدرجة


 لا و الله يا هنوءة 
عايزة الكبيرة و هناء يموتوني

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> صحيح حكيم فين
> و بعدين احنا التلاتة جاوبنا فى نفس الدقيقة يبقى غحنا التلاتة ناخد نفس الدرجة


والله انا معنديش مشكلة بس بقى لازم نعيد تصحيح جميع الحلقات اللي فاتت

----------


## ابن طيبة

> والله انا معنديش مشكلة بس بقى لازم نعيد تصحيح جميع الحلقات اللي فاتت


 استلمي يا هنوءة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مش موافقة على اقتراح الكل ياخد نفس الدرجة دا..
اولا احنا وصلنا تقريبا لنص الشهر ومراجعة الحلقات هايبقى مرهق جدا ... كمان وقت الاجابة كله عبارة عن خمس دقايق ومعظم اللى بيجاوبوا بيشتركوا فى نفس الدقيقة... واخيرا احنا عددنا مش كبير للدرجادى عشان نقسم الدرجات حسب الوقت مش حسب سرعة الاجابة ..
دا رأيى والرأى الاخير للى تجمعوا عليه طبعا ..

----------


## hanoaa

> والله انا معنديش مشكلة بس بقى لازم نعيد تصحيح جميع الحلقات اللي فاتت


أهو سارة موافقه نعيد مايضرش هاينوبنى من الحب جانب

----------


## hanoaa

نمتوا تانى

----------


## ابن طيبة

انا مع راي جيهان مش هينفع و احنا اتفقنا علي ده من الاول

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استثناءا من القاعدة اسمحوا لي احط السؤال دلوقتي و تتم الاجابة عليه في ميعادنا الطبيعي بداية من الساعة حداشر مساءا 
و ذلك لظروف سفري اليوم و ان شاء الله جاي بكره قبل المغرب*

*الحلقة السادسة عشر*

*عندما اشتدت المحنة على عثمان بن عفان -رضى اللَّه عنه-  وأُحْكِمَ عليه الحصار، صمدت معه، وتلقت عنه ضربات السيوف قبل أن تصل  إليه، وما إن ألقى الرجال بحبالهم على أسوار منزله، ودخلوا عليه حتى أسرعت  تنشر شَعْرَها، فقال عثمان: خذى خمارك فإن حُرْمة شَعْركِ، أعظم عندى من  دخولهم علي.*
* وحين هجم عليه أحدهم وهوى عليه بسيفه تلقت السيف بيدها  فقطعت أناملها، فصرخت على رباح غلام عثمان، فأسرع نحو الرجل فقتله، وبينما  كانت تهرع لإمساك سيف رجل ثانٍ لكن الرجل تمكن من أن يقطع أصابع يدها  الأخرى وهو يدخل السيف فى بطن عثمان ليقتله، وحين هموا بقطع رأسه ألقت عليه  بنفسها إلا أنهم لم يرحموا ضعفها، ولم يعرفوا لعثمان قدره، فحزوا رأسه،  ومثَّلوا به، فصاحت والدم يسيل من أطرافها: إن أمير المؤمنين قد قُتل. إن  أمير المؤمنين قد قُتِل. ثم دخل رجل عقب مقتل عثمان، فإذا رأسه فى حجرها.*
*فقال  لها: اكشفى عن وجهه. قالت: ولِمَ؟ قال الرجل: ألِطم حُرَّ وجهه فقد أقسمت  بذلك. فقالت: أما ترضى ما قـال فيـه رسول اللَّه  (، قال فيه كذا وكذا.  فقال: اكشفى عن وجهه. ثم هجم عليها فلطم وجه عثمان، فدعت عليه قائلة: يبَّس  اللَّه يدك، وأعمى بصرك. فلم يخرج الرجل من الباب إلا وقد يبست يداه، وعمى  بصره.*
*وتُركت جثة عثمان فى مكانها دون أن يجرؤ أحد على تجهيزه ودفنه،  فأرسلت إلى حويطب بن عبد العزى وجبير بن مطعم، وأبى جهم بن حذيفة، وحكيم بن  حزام، ليُجَهِّزُوا عثمان، فقالوا: لا نقدر أن نخرج به نهارًا.*
*وحين  حلّ الظلام خرجوا به بين المغرب والعشاء نحو البقيع، وهى تتقدمهم بسراج  ينير لهم وحشة الظلام حتى تم دفنه بعد أن صلى عليه جبير بن مطعم وجماعة من  المسلمين.*
*ثم قالت ترثيه:*
*ومالى لا أَبْكى وأُبكـى قرابتى    وقد ذهبتْ عنا فضول أبى عَمْرِو*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

وانا اصلا مش موافقة لكن هناء فهمت المعنى المباشر لكلامي  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *استثناءا من القاعدة اسمحوا لي احط السؤال دلوقتي و تتم الاجابة عليه في ميعادنا الطبيعي بداية من الساعة حداشر مساءا 
> و ذلك لظروف سفري اليوم و ان شاء الله جاي بكره قبل المغرب*
> 
> *الحلقة السادسة عشر*
> 
> *عندما اشتدت المحنة على عثمان بن عفان -رضى اللَّه عنه- وأُحْكِمَ عليه الحصار، صمدت معه، وتلقت عنه ضربات السيوف قبل أن تصل إليه، وما إن ألقى الرجال بحبالهم على أسوار منزله، ودخلوا عليه حتى أسرعت تنشر شَعْرَها، فقال عثمان: خذى خمارك فإن حُرْمة شَعْركِ، أعظم عندى من دخولهم علي.*
> * وحين هجم عليه أحدهم وهوى عليه بسيفه تلقت السيف بيدها فقطعت أناملها، فصرخت على رباح غلام عثمان، فأسرع نحو الرجل فقتله، وبينما كانت تهرع لإمساك سيف رجل ثانٍ لكن الرجل تمكن من أن يقطع أصابع يدها الأخرى وهو يدخل السيف فى بطن عثمان ليقتله، وحين هموا بقطع رأسه ألقت عليه بنفسها إلا أنهم لم يرحموا ضعفها، ولم يعرفوا لعثمان قدره، فحزوا رأسه، ومثَّلوا به، فصاحت والدم يسيل من أطرافها: إن أمير المؤمنين قد قُتل. إن أمير المؤمنين قد قُتِل. ثم دخل رجل عقب مقتل عثمان، فإذا رأسه فى حجرها.*
> *فقال لها: اكشفى عن وجهه. قالت: ولِمَ؟ قال الرجل: ألِطم حُرَّ وجهه فقد أقسمت بذلك. فقالت: أما ترضى ما قـال فيـه رسول اللَّه (، قال فيه كذا وكذا. فقال: اكشفى عن وجهه. ثم هجم عليها فلطم وجه عثمان، فدعت عليه قائلة: يبَّس اللَّه يدك، وأعمى بصرك. فلم يخرج الرجل من الباب إلا وقد يبست يداه، وعمى بصره.*
> *وتُركت جثة عثمان فى مكانها دون أن يجرؤ أحد على تجهيزه ودفنه، فأرسلت إلى حويطب بن عبد العزى وجبير بن مطعم، وأبى جهم بن حذيفة، وحكيم بن حزام، ليُجَهِّزُوا عثمان، فقالوا: لا نقدر أن نخرج به نهارًا.*
> ...


يااااااااااااااااه 
لم أقرأ ما هو أشد ألماً من هذه السطور ...!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *استثناءا من القاعدة اسمحوا لي احط السؤال دلوقتي و تتم الاجابة عليه في ميعادنا الطبيعي بداية من الساعة حداشر مساءا 
> و ذلك لظروف سفري اليوم و ان شاء الله جاي بكره قبل المغرب*
> 
> *الحلقة السادسة عشر*
> 
> *عندما اشتدت المحنة على عثمان بن عفان -رضى اللَّه عنه-  وأُحْكِمَ عليه الحصار، صمدت معه، وتلقت عنه ضربات السيوف قبل أن تصل  إليه، وما إن ألقى الرجال بحبالهم على أسوار منزله، ودخلوا عليه حتى أسرعت  تنشر شَعْرَها، فقال عثمان: خذى خمارك فإن حُرْمة شَعْركِ، أعظم عندى من  دخولهم علي.*
> * وحين هجم عليه أحدهم وهوى عليه بسيفه تلقت السيف بيدها  فقطعت أناملها، فصرخت على رباح غلام عثمان، فأسرع نحو الرجل فقتله، وبينما  كانت تهرع لإمساك سيف رجل ثانٍ لكن الرجل تمكن من أن يقطع أصابع يدها  الأخرى وهو يدخل السيف فى بطن عثمان ليقتله، وحين هموا بقطع رأسه ألقت عليه  بنفسها إلا أنهم لم يرحموا ضعفها، ولم يعرفوا لعثمان قدره، فحزوا رأسه،  ومثَّلوا به، فصاحت والدم يسيل من أطرافها: إن أمير المؤمنين قد قُتل. إن  أمير المؤمنين قد قُتِل. ثم دخل رجل عقب مقتل عثمان، فإذا رأسه فى حجرها.*
> *فقال  لها: اكشفى عن وجهه. قالت: ولِمَ؟ قال الرجل: ألِطم حُرَّ وجهه فقد أقسمت  بذلك. فقالت: أما ترضى ما قـال فيـه رسول اللَّه  (، قال فيه كذا وكذا.  فقال: اكشفى عن وجهه. ثم هجم عليها فلطم وجه عثمان، فدعت عليه قائلة: يبَّس  اللَّه يدك، وأعمى بصرك. فلم يخرج الرجل من الباب إلا وقد يبست يداه، وعمى  بصره.*
> *وتُركت جثة عثمان فى مكانها دون أن يجرؤ أحد على تجهيزه ودفنه،  فأرسلت إلى حويطب بن عبد العزى وجبير بن مطعم، وأبى جهم بن حذيفة، وحكيم بن  حزام، ليُجَهِّزُوا عثمان، فقالوا: لا نقدر أن نخرج به نهارًا.*
> ...


يا الله

----------


## hanoaa

نائلة بنت الفرافصة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

نائلة بنت الفرافصة زوجة عثمان بن عفان

----------


## مصراويةجدا

نائلة بنت الفرافصة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هعععععععععععععععععععععععععععع

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> نائلة بنت الفرافصة زوجة عثمان بن عفان


هيييييييييييييييييييه هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

نوني يا نوني ..حببببببببك يا نوني  :Girl (13):

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> هيييييييييييييييييييه هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> 
> نوني يا نوني ..حببببببببك يا نوني



وأنا كمان يا نونى  ::   ::   ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

نائلة بنت الفرافصة 


وعايزه ال3 نقط بتوع المركز التالت  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

نائلة بنت الفرافصة 


النقطتين للمركز الرابع
الحقي يا ساره المركز الخامس  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

فعلا أنا فقرررر

فين البشررررررر  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بعد اذنكم جميعا هاضع الحلقة دلوقتي 
و الاجابة هتكون الساعة حداشر النهاردة*
*جيهان مصراوية خلوا بالكم النهاردة 
القاكم علي خير باذن الله 
استودع الله دينكم و اماناتكم و خواتيم اعمالكم
*
*الحلقة السابعة عشر

**لله درك يا إمام.. لقد حزت أربع خصال لم يكملن لعالم: العلم، والعمل، والزهد والورع.*
*في  سنة 94هـ، وفي أحد أيامها المباركة ولد عالمنا، في قرية (قرقشندة)  من قرى مصر، ونشأ ذلك الطفل بين ربوع تلك القرية، فوجد الأطفال يتعلمون  القراءة والكتابة ويحفظون القرآن الكريم، فأسرع إلى منزله، وأحضر  أوراقه*
*وقلمه، وبدأ يحفظ القرآن الكريم، ثم درس الحديث والفقه والعلوم العربية، فسبق زملاءه، وساعده على ذلك نبوغه المبكر، وذكاؤه الفريد.*
*واصل الدراسة والتعلم والحفظ، فكان كلما قرأ شيئًا في الفقه أو الحديث  عَلَقَ بذاكرته وحفظه فلا ينساه أبدًا، فقد كان قوي الذاكرة، جيد الحفظ،  ولفت الفتى الأنظار إليه بعلمه وورعه، وأصبحت له مكانة كبيرة بين  أهله، يعرفون*
*فضله، ويقدمونه على من سواه، ولكن الفتى لم يغترَّ بهذه  الشهرة، ولم يخلد إليها ولا إلى التقدير الذي كان له وسط العلماء، بل استمر  يتعلم ويتزود وينهل من غيره من العلماء، حتى صار أستاذًا يدرس للعلماء.*
*واشتاقت  نفسه يومًا لزيارة بيت الله الحرام وزيارة المصطفى -صلى الله عليه  وسلم- فشدَّ رحاله وأعد نفسه للسفر، وهناك في تلك الأراضي المقدسة كانت  حلقات العلم منتشرة في كل مكان؛ والتقى هناك بـ(عطاء بن أبي رباح) و(ابن  أبي مليكة) و(نافع مولى ابن عمر) و(ابن شهاب الزهري).. وغيرهم، فأخذ عنهم  ونهل منهم رغم رسوخه في العلم، ومضت الأيام والسنون، وأصبح شيخًا  جاوز الخمسين من عمره، وهو لا يمل العلم والتعلم؛ حتى أصبح من كبار العلماء  في عصره.*
*وكان الإمام الفقيه غنيًّا، ينفق كل سنة على  الفقراء والمساكين أكثر من خمسين ألف دينار ولا يدخر منها شيئًا لنفسه،  ويتصدق في كل صلاة على ثلاثمائة مسكين، ويطعم الناس عسل النحل وسمن البقر  في الشتاء، واللوز والسكر في الصيف.*
*جاءته امرأة ذات يوم وقالت له: يا شيخنا، إن لي ابنًا مريضًا يشتهي أكل*
*العسل،  فقال : يا غلام، أعطها مرطًا من عسل (والمرط: مائة وعشرون رطلاً)  وكان مع المرأة إناء صغير الحجم، فلما رآه الغلام قال: يا شيخنا إنها تطلب  قليلاً من العسل، فقال : إنها طلبت على قَدْرِهَا ونحن نعطيها على  قدرنا، وأمره أن يعطيها المرط.*
*ولم يكن كريمًا على أهل  بلده فحسب، بل كان سخيًّا كريم اليد على الآخرين، فيحكى عنه أنه لما جاء  إلى المدينة المنورة بعث إليه الإمام مالك بن أنس بطبق من الرطب، فلم يشأ أن يرد الطبق إلى الإمام مالك خاويًا، فوضع في الطبق ألف دينار ورده  إليه.*
*وقد شهد له كثير من علماء عصره بعلمه وفضله؛ سئل الإمام أحمد بن  حنبل ذات مرة عنه، فقال: هو كثير العلم، صحيح الحديث، وقال  عنه*
*يحيى بن بكير: ما رأيت أحدًا أكمل منه، كان فقيه البدن،  عربي اللسان، يحسن القرآن والنحو، ويحفظ الحديث والشعر، حسن المذاكرة، لم  أَرَ*
*مثله.*
*وقد عرض عليه الخليفة المهدي ذات يوم أن يتولى القضاء، ويعطيه من بيت المال*
*مائة ألف درهم، فرفض وقال: إني عاهدت الله ألا ألي شيئًا، وأعيذ أمير المؤمنين*
*بالله  ألا أفي بعهدي، فقال له المهدي: الله.. قال عالمنا: الله.. قال المهدي:  انطلق فقد أعفيتك، وكان زاهدًا في حكام الدنيا، مشغولاً عن الجاه  والسلطان بغرس الأخلاق العظيمة في نفوس الناس، وكان يصل النهار بالليل في  العلم والعبادة ليرضي ربه.*
*وفي سنة 175هـ توفي الإمام الكبير فحزن الناس عليه حزنًا**شديدًا،  وكان الشافعي -رضي الله عنه- يحب لقاءه، فلم يمهله القدر فوقف يومًا على  قبره وقال: لله درك يا إمام، لقد حزت أربع خصال لم يكملن لعالم:*
*العلم، والعمل، والزهد، والورع.*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

استاذ معتز ..
طب انا كمان بقى هجاوب دلوقتي وحضرتك تعتمدلي النتيجة بكرة السعة حداشر  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الإجابة 






















تونس  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هيا جيهان فين بقى من امبارح  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا بقى يا استاذ معتز 
انا ما بحبش المسابقات البايتة دى بحبها سخنة بنار الفرن

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> هيا جيهان فين بقى من امبارح


انا هنا يا استاذة  :: 
بس امبارح حظكم جالنا ضيوف واضطريت اخرج ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تجربة لضبط الساعة 
ما حدش يتريق  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> تجربة لضبط الساعة 
> ما حدش يتريق


انا ظبطتها خلاص  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ههههههههههه يبقى كدا هانعمل قفلة يا بنتى  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ومحدش يتريق برضو  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ههههههههههه يبقى كدا هانعمل قفلة يا بنتى


انتي تعملي قفلة لوحذك انا اعملها ليه  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الليث بن سعد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الليث بن سعد

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الليث بن سعد

----------


## hanoaa

الليث بن سعد بن عبد الرحمن الفهمي

----------


## جيهان محمد على



----------


## مصراويةجدا

الليث بن سعد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الليث بن سعد



هععععععععععععععععععععع

ولا قاعده ظبطها ظبطها  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الليث بن سعد
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هععععععععععععععععععععع
> 
> ولا قاعده ظبطها ظبطها


بصي ارجعي كام مشاركة كده هتلاقيني بقول لجيهان تعملي قفلة لوحدك انا معملش .. وقد كان نياهاهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مش هقول غير جملة واحدة 






























إكرام الميت دفنه واذكروا محاسنه  ::

----------


## hanoaa

الليث بن سعد بن عبد الرحمن الفهمي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الليث بن سعد بن عبد الرحمن الفهمي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مش هقول غير جملة واحدة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
مفترية ....والله مفتريييييييييييييية

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> 


على فكرة هناء جاوبت في الاول ..مش عارفة ايه اللي خلاها تجاوب تاني

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> 


مبسوطة اوي يا جيهان ؟

مكنتش اتوقع ان البنت الحالمة بتاعت تيتانك اللي في توقيعك دي يطلع منها كل ده 
































كرانيش يا جيهان ..كرانيش ؟
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> على فكرة هناء جاوبت في الاول ..مش عارفة ايه اللي خلاها تجاوب تاني


علشان من ساعة اما عملت البوست اصفحة معلقه معاية عملت ريفريش اتحط البوست تانى
و أهى فرصة علشان جيهان تضحك شويه

----------


## hanoaa

حكيم فين
مش باين بقاله كام يوم
ياريت لو حد على اتصال بيه يطمنا عليه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> حكيم فين
> مش باين بقاله كام يوم
> ياريت لو حد على اتصال بيه يطمنا عليه


فعلا حكيم مختفى بقاله كام يوم
ان شاء الله يظهر ويطمنا عليه بنفسه
الحقيقة المسابقة ناقصها كتير من غيره

----------


## ابن طيبة

> فعلا حكيم مختفى بقاله كام يوم
> ان شاء الله يظهر ويطمنا عليه بنفسه
> الحقيقة المسابقة ناقصها كتير من غيره


يا ريت طب طمنونا عليه
يا ااااااااااااااااااااا حكيم
و له يا رجب 
اين انتم

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الثامنة عشر*

*المحاربة ام المحاربين*
*"ما التفتُّ يومَ أُحد يمينًا ولا شمالا إلا وأراها تقاتل دوني" .*
*يقول النبي ( عنها: "لمَقَاَم ....... اليومَ خيرٌ من مقامِ فلان وفلان" [ابن سعد].*
*  وتقول عن نفسها: رأيتُنى وقد انكشف الناس عن النبي  (، فما بقى إلا فى نفر  لا يتمُّون عشرة، وأنا وابناى وزوجى بين يديه نذبّ عنه (ندافع عنه)،  والناس يمرون به منهزمِين، ورآنى لا تِرْسَ معي، فرأى رجلاً موليًا معه  ترس، فقال  ( لصاحب الترْس: "ألْقِ تِرْسَكَ إلى مَنْ يقاتل". فألقى  تِرْسَه، فأخذتُه، فجعلتُ أتَتَرَّسُ به عن النبي  (، وإنما فعل بنا  الأفاعيل أصحابُ الخيل، لو كانوا رجالاً مثلنا، أصبناهم إن شاء اللّه،  فأقبل رجل على فرس، فضربنى وتترستُ له، فلم يصنع سيفُه شيئًا، وولَّي،  فضربتُ عرقوب فرسه، فوقع على ظهره،  فجعل النبي ( يصيح: علي ابني،  أمك أمك، فعاوننى عليه حتى أوردته شَعُوب (الموت). فسمعـتُ رسول اللّه (  يقول: "بارك اللّه عليكم من أهل بيت، رحمكم اللّه -أهل البيت-" [ابن سعد].*
*وقال النبي ( : "اللهم اجعلهم رفقائى فى الجنة" [ابن سعد]. فقالت : ما أبالى ما أصابنى من الدنيا.*
*ويقول  ابنها : جُرِحْتُ يومئذٍ جرحًا، وجعل الدم لا يرقأ (لا  يسكن عن الانقطاع)، فقال النبي ( : "اعصب جرحك"، فتُقبل أمى إلي، ومعها  عصائب فى حقوها، فربطتْ جرحي، والنبى واقف ينظر إلي، فقال: "انهض بُنَى  فَضارب القوم". وجعل النبي  ( يقول: "ومن يطيق ما تطيقين ".  قالت: وأقبل الرجل الذي ضرب ابني، فقال (: "هذا ضارب ابنك". فاعترضتُُ له  فضربتُ ساقه، فبركَ. فرأيتُ النبي  ( يبتسم حتى رأيتُ نواجذه، وقال :  "استقدتِ (أخذتِ ثأركِ) ، ثم أقبلنا نُعِلُّهُ (تتابع ضربه)  بالسلاح حتى أتينا على نَفَسِه. فقال (: "الحمد لله الذي ظفرك" [ابن سعد].*
* أنموذج حـَى من نماذج النساء  المؤمنات المخلصات، وواحدة من امرأتين حضرتا بيعة العقبة الثانية، وتقول فى  ذلك: كانت الرجال تصفِّق على يدى رسول الله ( ليلة العقبة، والعباس آخذ  بيد النبي ( ، فلما بقيتُ أنا وأم منيع أختي؛ نادى زوجى "غُزية بن عمرو":  يا رسول الله هاتان امرأتان حضرتا معنا يبايعانك، فقال    النبي  (: "قد  بايعتُهما على ما بايعتُكم عليه، إنى لا أصافح النساء" [ابن سعد].*
*جاهدتْ  فى الله بكل ما أوتيتْ من قوة، ونذرت نفسها لإعلاء كلمة اللّه، فقاتلتْ  يوم أُحد وجُرِحت اثنتى عشرة جراحة، وداوت جرحًا فى عنقها لمدة سنة حتى ولما نادى النبي (  إلى حمراء الأسد، شدت عليها ثيابها، فما استطاعت  من نزف الدم، كما شهدت الحديبية وخيبر وحنينًا ويوم اليمامة.*
*وهى أخت عبد اللّه بن كعب الذي شهد بدرًا، وأخت أبى ليلى عبد الرحمن بن كعب -أحد البكّائين- لأبيها وأمها.*
*تزوجتْ  من زيد بن عاصم النجارى فولدتْ له عبدالله وحبيبًا، اللذين صحبا النبي (،  ثم تزوجت بعده غزية بن عمرو من بنى النجار، فولدت له تميمًا وخولة. وقد شهد  معها ومع ابنيها من زوجها الأول أُحُدًا.*
*كانت تحافظ على حضور الجماعة مع النبي  (؛ كبقية النساء آنذاك، فتسمع منه الدروس وتتعلم أدب الإسلام.*
*ولما  بلغها أن ابنها "حبيبًا" قتله مسيلمة الكذاب، ومثَّل به -حين بعثه أبو بكر  إليه؛ ليدعوه إلى الإسلام ويُرْجِعُهُ عن افتراءاته وكذبه- عاهدتْ الله أن  لا تموت دون هذا الكذَّاب؛ لهذا جاءت الصديق أبا بكر -عندما أراد إرسال  الجيش إلى اليمامة لمحاربة المرتدين ومسيلمة الكذاب- تستأذنه فى الخروج مع  الجيش، فقال لها: قد عرفنا بلاءَكِ فى الحرب، فاخرجى على اسم اللّه. وأوصى  خالدَ بن الوليد بها خيرًا، وفى المعركة جاهدت وأبلت أحسن البلاء، وجُرحت  أحد عشر جرحًا وقُطِعَتْ يدها، واستشهد ابنها الثانى عبد اللَّه، وذلك بعد  أن شارك معها فى قتل مسيلمة عدو اللّه.*
*ولما هدأت الحرب وصارت إلى منزلها؛ جاءها خالد ابن الوليد يطلب من العرب مداواتها بالزيت المغلي،  فكان أشد عليها من القطع، ولهذا كان أبو بكر الصديق -رضى الله عنه- يعودها -  وهو خليفة - بعدما عادت من اليمامة؛ لأنه أكرم فيها إيمانها وصدقها  وبطولتها، وعَرَفَ شهادة نبى الله( فيها؛ لهذا ظل يسأل عنها ويعودها، حتى  شُفِيَتْ بإذن الله.وكان خالد بن الوليد يزورها ويعرف حقها ويحفظ فيها وصية  سيد البشر  (.*
*تلك هي المسلمة المجاهدة الداعية المربية، التي تعدُّ  الأبطال، وتربى الرجال، التي لا تعبأ بما يصيبها فى الدنيا، بعد أن دعا لها  النبي  ( برفقته فى الجنة، فكانت فى طليعة المؤمنات الصادقات، ورصَّعَتْ  تاريخها على جبين التاريخ لتكون نموذجًا يُحتذي.

منتظر اجاباتكم في ميعادنا الساعة حداشر
طبعا باعتذر لمخالفتي شروط المسابقة لكن ان شاء الله بكرة هيكون باذن الله اخر يوم اضع فيه الحلقات بهذه الطريقة
استودع الله دينكم و اماناتكم و خواتيم اعمالكم

*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

استاذ معتززززززززززززز
ارجوك لا تجعل بكرة هو اخر يوم تضع فيه الحلقات بهذه الطريقة 
فهذه الطريقة حقا مسلية ولذيذة  وتضفي جوا من الإثارة والمتعة والغموض على اجواء المسابقة 
ناهيك عن الفرح والمرح اللذان يشعللان الجو شعللة منقطعة النظير 

مع تحيات سبييييس تووووون  :Girl (13):

----------


## مصراويةجدا

أنا الآن بصدد تظبيط الوقت كالأمس تماما 
فلا داعي للسخرية كمان تعلمون  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يحكى أن كان هناك امير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يحب العصير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ويعشق الفطير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

إستراحة لوقت قصير  :Girl (13):

----------


## مصراويةجدا

عودة بعد وقت قصير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ثلث ساعة مش كتير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

حتى يعني لو كتير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هتحاسبوني ولا ايه يا أمامير ؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

نسيبة بنت كعب " أم عمارة "

----------


## hanoaa

نسيبة بنت كعب 
أم عمارة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه

الناس فشششششششششششششششششششش ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة التاسعة عشر*

* الإسلام عزيز بك وبأمثالك أيها  الرجل..إنك كالجبل الراسخ، وقفت في وجه الطغاة..علمتنا أن الحقَّ الأعزل  قادر على أن يقف في وجه الباطل المدجج بالسلاح، وأن المؤمن لا تزيده المحن إلا عزة وإيمانًا، أما الظالم فيرجع إلى*
*الوراء، يتخاذل ويتقهقر، يخشى سيف الحق وعزة الإسلام، فهنيئًا لك يا سيد التابعين.*
*  بعد مضي سنتين من خلافة الفاروق عمر -رضي الله عنه- ولد  في المدينة المنورة؛ حيث كبار الصحابة، فرأى عمر بن الخطاب، وسمع عثمان بن  عفان، وعليًّا، وزيد بن ثابت، وأبا موسى الأشعري، وأبا هريرة..وغيرهم، فنشأ  نشأة مباركة، وسار على نهجهم، واقتدى بأفعالهم، وروى عنهم أحاديث رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتزوج بنت الصحابي الجليل أبي هريرة، فكان أعلم  الناس بحديثه.*
* وهبه الله في نشأته الباكرة ذكاءً متوقدًا، وذاكرة قوية،  حتى شهد له كبار الصحابة والتابعين بعلو المكانة في العلم، وكان رأس فقهاء  المدينة في زمانه، والمقدم عليهم في الفتوى، حتى اشتهر بفقيه الفقهاء،  وكان عبد الله بن عمر -رضي الله عنه- وهو المقدم في الفتوى بالمدينة آنذاك-  إذا سئل عن مسألة صعبة في الفقه، كان يقول: سلوا فلانا فقد جالس  الصالحين.*
* ويقول عنه قتادة: ما رأيت أحدًا قط أعلم بالحلال والحرام  منه، ويكفيه فخرًا أن الخليفة العادل (عمر بن عبد العزيز) كان  أحد تلاميذه، ولما تولى عمر إمارة المدينة لم يقض أمرًا إلا بعد استشارته فقد أرسل إليه عمر رجلاً يسأله في أمر من الأمور، فدعاه، فلبي الدعوة  وذهب معه، فقال عمر بن عبد العزيز له: أخطأ الرجل، إنما أرسلناه يسألك في  مجلسك.*
* وعاش طيلة حياته مرفوع الرأس، عزيز النفس، فلم يحنِ رأسه أبدًا لأي إنسان،  حتى ولو ألهبوا ظهره بالسياط، أو هددوه بقطع رقبته، فها هو ذا أمير  المدينة في عهد الخليفة عبد الملك بن مروان يأمره بالبيعة للوليد بن عبد  الملك، فيمتنع فيهدده بضرب عنقه، فلم يتراجع عن رأيه رغم علمه بما  ينتظره من العذاب، وما إن أعلن  مخالفته حتى جردوه من ثيابه، وضربوه  خمسين سوطًا، وطافوا به في أسواق المدينة، وهم يقولون: هذا موقف الخزي!!  فيرد عليهم في ثقة وإيمان: بل من الخزي فررنا إلى ما نريد.*
* ولما  علم عبد الملك بما صنعه والى المدينة لامه وكتب إليه: ..كان والله أحوج  إلى أن تصل رحمه من أن تضربه، وإنا لنعلم ما عنده من خلاف، وبعد كل هذا  التعذيب الذي ناله جاءه رجل يحرضه في الدعاء على بني أمية، فما كان  منه إلا أن قال: اللهم أعز دينك، وأظهر أولياءك، وأخزِ أعداءك في عافية  لأمة محمد*
*صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
* صلى (الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي) ذات  مرة، وكان يصلى بسرعة، فلم يتم ركوع الصلاة وسجودها كما يجب، فأخذ هو كفًا من الحصى ورماه به، فانتبه الحجاج لذلك واطمأن وتمهل في صلاته، وكان  ذلك قبل أن يتولى الحجاج الإمارة، ورفض أن تكون ابنته أعظم سيدة في  دولة الخلافة الإسلامية؛ وذلك حين أراد الخليفة عبد الملك بن مروان أن يخطب  ابنته لولي عهده الوليد، لكنه رفض بشدة، وزوج ابنته من طالب علم  فقير.*
* فقد كان له جليس يقال له (عبد الله بن وداعة) فأبطأ عنه  أيامًا، فسأل عنه وطلبه، فأتاه واعتذر إليه، وأخبره بأن سبب تأخره هو مرض  زوجته وموتها، فقال له: ألا أعلمتنا بمرضها فنعودها، أو بموتها فنشهد  جنازتها، ثم قال: يا عبد الله تزوج، ولا تلق الله وأنت أعزب، فقال: يرحمك  الله ومن يزوجني وأنا فقير؟ فقال : أنا أزوجك ابنتي، فسكت عبد الله  استحياء، فقال : مالك سكت، أسخطًا وإعراضًا؟ فقال عبد الله: وأين أنا  منها؟ فقال: قم وادع نفرًا من الأنصار، فدعا له فأشهدهم على النكاح  (الزواج)، فلما صلوا العشاء توجه بابنته إلى الفقير ومعها الخادم  والدراهم والطعام، والزوج لا يكاد يصدق ما هو فيه!!*
* وحرص على حضور  صلاة الجماعة، وواظب على حضورها أربعين سنة لم يتخلف عن وقت واحد، وكان تقيًّا ورعًا، يذكر الله كثيرًا، جاءه رجل وهو مريض، فسأله عن حديث  وهو مضطجع فجلس فحدثه، فقال له ذلك الرجل: وددت أنك لم تتعن ولا تتعب نفسك،  فقال: إني كرهت أن أحدثك عن رسول الله وأنا مضطجع، ومن احترامه وتوقيره  لحرمات الله قوله: لا تقولوا مصيحف ولا مسيجد، ما كان لله فهو عظيم حسن  جميل، فهو يكره أن تصغر كلمة مصحف، أو كلمة مسجد أو كل كلمة غيرهما تكون  لله تعالى إجلالا لشأنها وتعظيمًا.*
* ومرض ، واشتد وجعه، فدخل عليه  نافع بن جبير يزوره، فأغمى عليه، فقال نافع: وَجِّهوه، ففعلوا، فأفاق فقال:  من أمركم أن تحولوا فراشي إلى القبلة..أنافع؟ قال: نعم، قال له : لئن  لم أكن على القبلة والملة والله لا ينفعني توجيهكم فراشي، ولما احتضر  ترك مالاً، فقال: اللهم إنك تعلم أني لم أتركها إلا لأصون بها  ديني، ومات سنة ثلاث أو أربع وتسعين من الهجرة، فرحمه الله رحمة  واسعة.*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

عرفته...  :Girl (13):

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

حد هنا ؟؟؟؟

----------


## hanoaa

سعيد بن المسيب بن حزن بن أبي وهب المخزومي القرشي

----------


## مصراويةجدا

سعيد بن المسيب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سعيد بن المسيب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

سعيد بن المسيب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> سعيد بن المسيب


مبروك يا عفريتة 
هههههههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

سوووووووووو يا سوووووووووو حبيبي حبسوووووووووووووووووووووه  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يه
بيب بيب 
الكبيرة 
بيب بيب بييييييييييب
الكبيرة 




































حبة كرانيش بقى من نفسي
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> عرفته...


ال يعنى جبتى الديب من ديله  ::   ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مبروك يا عفريتة 
> هههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يبارك فيكي يا جيهان 
ااااااااااه لو تعرفي 




























انا والله العظيم صاحية قبل المسابقة بأربع دقايق  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الونج اليمين بتحيي الكبيره جوى جوى على فوزها الليله في المسابجه

كنتى جامده جامد جدى  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> سوووووووووو يا سوووووووووو حبيبي حبسوووووووووووووووووووووه


باب الحكومة مسكر حبسوني وحبسوووووووووووووووووووه 
هي هي هئ  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> باب الحكومة مسكر حبسوني وحبسوووووووووووووووووووه 
> هي هي هئ


بت يا ساره ... مانتيش فاكره مثل نوجى بتاع السنه اللى فاتت ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hanoaa

سعيد بن المسيب بن حزن بن أبي وهب المخزومي القرشي

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> سعيد بن المسيب بن حزن بن أبي وهب المخزومي القرشي


صباح الخير  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> سعيد بن المسيب بن حزن بن أبي وهب المخزومي القرشي


صلي عالنبي ..صلي عالنبي  ::   ::   ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> بت يا ساره ... مانتيش فاكره مثل نوجى بتاع السنه اللى فاتت ؟؟؟؟؟


انا مش فاكرة اي حاجة حصلت السنة اللي فاتت  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طب أنا ميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن ؟؟؟؟  ::  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طب أنا ميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن ؟؟؟؟


ااااااااااااااا
أااااااااااااااااااااااا
هقول هقول اهو 






























ام نجاة ؟؟ صح ولا غلط  ::p:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ااااااااااااااا
> أااااااااااااااااااااااا
> هقول هقول اهو 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




عليك واااااااااااااحد  :: 

















أنا توماس يا كبير  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> عليك واااااااااااااحد 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


تسدج ياد يا توماس 
شكلك كده بجا جااااااااااامد جدي  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> تسدج ياد يا توماس 
> شكلك كده بجا جااااااااااامد جدي


دا باينه هايبجي مرار طااافح

----------


## ابن طيبة

اعتذر عن تقديم حلقة اليوم لظروف طارئة
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وحشتونى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

وإنتى كمان يا جيهان

 ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مفيش مسابقه النهارده ولا إيه؟؟؟؟

----------


## hanoaa

شكلها كده مافيش

----------


## مصراويةجدا

فين استاذ معتز ؟؟

----------


## hanoaa

استاذ معتز
ادخل طمنا عليك لو سمحت
مش ناقصين قلق

----------

